# INDIAN Emergency Services (POLICE, AMBULANCE,FIRE)



## Abingdonboy

I was wondering if we could start a thread on India's Emergency Services (including pics) FIRE (even Airport Fire crews). Ambulances and police. And was wondering if we could focus on modern equipment and new acquisitions.

Fire: (Airport engine being transported on flat bead)











Another Airport Engine (this seems to be where the money is):













Fire engine (not new but best they got):

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ambulances: (now this is where it goes bad)




















All seem to be very old Marc/Tata vans or VERY impractical small vans.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Police: (getting better but still along way to go)



























nothing like US:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rumpelstilskin

You sure those are the best fire trucks we got???










*Indian Ambulance's
*


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

I think those Austrian fire trucks were specifically meant for CWG


----------



## Rumpelstilskin

Bombensturm said:


> I think those Austrian fire trucks were specifically meant for CWG



Yup..... but All I wanted to state was the Ashok leyland trucks arent the best we got ....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombensturm said:


> I think those Austrian fire trucks were specifically meant for CWG



no, this is untrue they are used throughout India for airport services

Delhi airport commissions newest fire station with Rosenbauer Panther 6x6 fire trucks | Bangalore Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rumpelstilskin said:


> You sure those are the best fire trucks we got???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian Ambulance's
> *



I don't understand your first reply, please elaborate, they are the best in India by FAR. Second point (ambulances) still based on VERY old chassis (Old merc vans from 70/80s and old Renault from same era) plus are the Renault vans in widespread use in India, i think not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Great thread!!! Hope this gets momentum with plenty of pics!!!!!


----------



## lilaspr

How long will it take from here...






TO Here:


----------



## Ammyy




----------



## sathya

DRDO can design new vehicles in this front ...
after ambassdor no new model came out from public sector..

they can give these things as project work to the IIT s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAFIAN GOD

I also want to share some with you.

New vehicles for Indian armed forces and police:-
YouTube - New Vehicles for Indian Armed Forces and Police


----------



## Mirza Jatt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mirza Jatt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

Chennai Police Bike

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hulk

I think, this is one area India is way behind developed countries. Here in USA 911 has to respond in max 4 minutes.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*
^^^ Which state do police use this?*





















These are the models I see all the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

More Ambulances

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## StingRoy

indianrabbit said:


> I think, this is one area India is way behind developed countries. Here in USA 911 has to respond in max 4 minutes.


Problem is with the traffic and with the ambulance locations. They should bring in a centralized dispatch system soon where all the private service providers can be controlled. Otherwise one ends up calling different services at different numbers to locate an available ambulance which becomes time consuming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avatar

lilaspr said:


> How long will it take from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO Here:




Doesn't look very practical to me. On a large scale, we might not get there anytime soon. However, pretty soon, we will see many of these :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

We need smaller and compact cars for the Indian police... ones that can zip through the congested traffic ... we don't need the bigger fatter ones like in western countries where there are many more high speed chases on freeways. Compact, Agile and Powerful cars are what Indian police need. 
Baby Steps....


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Mahindras hands over 'Marksman' to Mumbai Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aristocrat

!
WOW and the west complains of recission!!!!


----------



## Trichy

why not even consider about "108" services


----------



## StingRoy

@aristocrat These are model/concept cars... not official cars by any means... What I see are mostly old Ford Crown Victoria and few new Dodge Chargers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

self delete


----------



## T90TankGuy

Bombensturm said:


> I think those Austrian fire trucks were specifically meant for CWG



most of the airports accross India have those fire trucks . i travel a lot withen the country , seen them at a lot of airports


----------



## Laughing Buddha

Truth About our Emergency Service

The government Ambulance is never available,* its only available for babus and their family members*... just try out once.

Fire Department ! just call 101 and see if you are stuck on 5th Floor and the fire is on 4th Floor.... *No chance of Survival*.

Police Department ! *its a shame to our society*
Do Policeman work without a bribe... give me one example*...Now they say pls give the fees as it like Doctor and lawer*... are these people are not paid Salaries. They only charge and beat unarmed people.

















http://www.ndtv.com/news/kolkatafirenew2303story.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://punjabnewsline.com/content/punjab-equip-each-police-station-multifunctional-vehicle/23889



> CHANDIGARH: The Punjab Police has decided to provide each police station with a multifunctional vehicle to ensure greater mobility thereby reducing the police response time in case of any eventuality.
> 
> 
> 
> Flagging Off a convoy of 30 Scorpio Getaway vehicles allotted to the police stations of three districts namely Bathinda, Mansa and Muktsar, Punjab DGP P.S. Gill said that the State police have purchased 150 Scorpio Getaway vehicles at the cost of Rs. 7.25 crore in the first phase.
> 
> These 150 vehicles would cover almost half of the Police stations of the state while the remaining would be covered in next phase. He said that the idea behind opting for these vehicles to reduce the response time of police stations as now these days most of the criminals uses fast mobility resources.
> 
> To counter them effectively it becomes imperative to provide force robust, powerful and multifunctional vehicles and the newly acquired vehicle fulfills these conditions, he said.
> 
> The Police Chief informed that the State police had recently provided 63 new PCR vehicles to the different districts aimed at upgrading the communication infrastructure of Punjab Police to the World class level so that all these efforts could act in complete synergy to respond to any crises in any part of the state.
> 
> He said that those vehicles were fully equipped with Global Positioning System (GPS) and other emergency tools and had been deployed at strategic points to respond to any distress call at the earliest.



good to see _some_ improvement no matter how modest. any updates along these lines??


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Truth About our Emergency Service
> 
> The government Ambulance is never available, its only available for babus and their family members... just try out once.
> 
> Fire Department ! just call 101 and see if you are stuck on 5th Floor and the fire is on 4th Floor.... No chance of Survival.
> 
> Police Department ! its a shame to our society
> Do Policeman work without a bribe... give me one example...Now they say pls give the fees as it like Doctor and lawer... are these people are not paid Salaries. They only charge and beat unarmed people.


Nice comment why dont U join the force????

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## illuminatidinesh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## misterme2

dezi said:


> We need smaller and compact cars for the Indian police... ones that can zip through the congested traffic ... we don't need the bigger fatter ones like in western countries where there are many more high speed chases on freeways. Compact, Agile and Powerful cars are what Indian police need.
> Baby Steps....



What we need is Infrastructure and forward thinking. We don;t have to copy the West, create a separate lane for emergency vehicles! It would be nice if could incorporate that, but only if the infrastructure gets off the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Public srvices are pathetic in India and those goodies posted are not enough for 1 billion people.


----------



## Amanpuneet Singh

it should be indian corrupt servies thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> it should be indian corrupt servies thread



Sitting in a foriegn country and spitting rubbish wont help us. Come here clear the IPS become the officer and then comment.
Besides ur family, my family is sleeping tight daily. Guess what how many uniformed men sacrifice their sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## tallboy123

Indian police today is not as 1990's...


----------



## misterme2

illuminatidinesh said:


> Sitting in a foriegn country and spitting rubbish wont help us. Come here clear the IPS become the officer and then comment.
> Besides ur family, my family is sleeping tight daily. Guess what how many uniformed men sacrifice their sleep.



Dude IPS is only open for Indian citizens....how about you petition the corrupt politicians to give some leeway for foreigners of Indian descent.....oh I forgot they wouldn't do that coz we might clean up big time!


----------



## Amanpuneet Singh

illuminatidinesh said:


> Sitting in a foriegn country and spitting rubbish wont help us. Come here clear the IPS become the officer and then comment.
> Besides ur family, my family is sleeping tight daily. Guess what how many uniformed men sacrifice their sleep.


well if u can give me 80 lakh and few calls from S. parkash singh badal i can be any officer u want me you think i didnt try for any job before boarding plane for overseas . mate you need to have 10 lak to be hawaldar in punjab police and some calls from the top even to be considered for job thanx.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

INDIAN Emergency Services????????????


YEA, I saw that during mumbai attacks!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Varghese said:


> *Mahindras hands over 'Marksman' to Mumbai Police*



Atleast Indians can make their own cars, we Pakistanis should learn from them how they had develop so quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

About Emergency Service....

You have to be Indian to Think like Indian... with population over a billion what do you expect from growing economy.....

Yes we are Improving and we expect better future..... 2010 can be said the year of Major Corruption .... but I would say year for Improvement now we are able to pin point the person and bring the corruption to the notice of the citizens.

Every governement that ruled was corrupt and none was penalised like the current one and very few people knew about it.

*I would say Thank you Media for emerging India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New anti-riot squad

good move by Indian police, these guys look good:
Kashmir gets new anti-riot force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Does anyone know ho well these police vehicles are armoured??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Check out the Fire sercive bike:





ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Note the new uniform

India needs to do much better, good start now time to step it up.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> *High-tech training at police academy*
> Hyderabad, February 14: In order to keep the &#8216;young guns&#8217; blazing in times of emergency, particularly to deal with insurgency operations and hostage situations, the young Indian police officers will from now on be trained in handling a variety of sophisticated weapons. They will also be put through 3-D imaging warfare technology training.
> 
> The Indian Police Service (IPS) training institute, the Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel National Police Academy (SVPNPA), has procured a wide range of weapons from various countries, including *US and Germany*. It has also developed its own* 3-D warfare technology system*.
> 
> &#8220;We will soon be having a library of 3-D images of important and
> 
> vital installations which are on the radar of terrorists. This will help us prepare the commandos to deal with any strike or a hostage situation in the buildings,&#8221; NPA director said at an informal chat with reporters.
> 
> &#8220;During the terror strike at Hotel Taj (Mumbai attacks), our policemen who were moving about in the hotel corridors without proper knowledge of the building plan became easy targets for the terrorits. If we had a 3-D image of the building, we could have briefed our commandos on how to move inside the hotel,&#8221; the director said.
> 
> To start with, the NPA is planning to have a walk-through 3-D plan of its own building. The director, however, did not reveal what other buildings would be studied.
> 
> The NPA&#8217;s Special Tactics Wing is acquiring a wide range of sophisticated weapons for imparting training to young officers.
> 
> &#8220;We want to demonstrate various weapons that are used in the world to the officers,&#8221; deputy director (Tactics and Administration) Praveen Sinha said. The NPA has acquired American and European weapons, including close-combat weapons (less than 50 metres range), assault weapons (50 to 100 metres) and long-range weapons which cover 500m and beyond.
> 
> &#8220;We are also looking at Austrian and German arms. One such weapon is the &#8216;corner shot&#8217; using which a target hiding behind a pillar or a structure could be hit. The weapon has a bent nozzle and a mirror attached to it. The user can see the target in the mirror and fire at the target,&#8221; the officers said.
> 
> The weapons training would be given to nearly 950 officers, including 200 from forces like the Border Security Force (BSF) and the Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF).
> 
> Meanwhile, the NPA is awaiting allotment of a 400-acre site at Ibrahimpatnam to start its training facility there. &#8220;The location suits well for tactic training, grenade firing and jungle warfare training. So far, we have been using the Greyhounds facilities for such type of training,&#8221; Mathur said.
> 
> The Union Home Ministry had approved acquisition of the 400-acre site. They had written to the Ranga Reddy district collector to begin the process of acquisition, Mathur said.




High-tech training at police academy | Siasat


good move!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pics of CRPF undergoing anti-naxal training with instructors from Para Commandos and NSG.

Notice the new weapons MP-5ks, MP5s and glock pistols. Still more to come ( CTAR-21 etc) good start though!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rare vids:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

*National Disaster Response Force *- Collection of Photos of Indian NDRF team in Japan 

























*NDRF Dog Squad*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndianArmy said:


> *National Disaster Response Force *- Collection of Photos of Indian NDRF team in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NDRF Dog Squad*


 
Thanks mate!! Had no idea NDRF had actually been deployed to Japan- it was only suggested a while back. Nice find!


----------



## takeiteasy

Many Cities have modernized Fire Forces. Small Cities Like Cochin Does have modern fire engines( not the ones costing 1million $$'s but volvo fm7,man,leyland etc). agrees, Ambulances are something that needs to be modernized.

from Bombay:




















cc: team-bhp

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Thanks a lot mate! keep 'em coming!!! 

+ why haven't Mumbai updated their uniform yet, there was reports they had recently with better gear and modern helmets but they still seem to be stuck in 1900s!!


----------



## jamesbaldwin

takeiteasy said:


> Many Cities have modernized Fire Forces. Small Cities Like Cochin Does have modern fire engines( not the ones costing 1million $$'s but volvo fm7,man,leyland etc). agrees, Ambulances are something that needs to be modernized.
> 
> from Bombay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc: team-bhp


 SWEET!! GOOD TO SEE INDIA DEVELOPING!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Update-























Help out guys!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai fire service water tanker:


----------



## SajeevJino

Quick Reaction Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## boris

Abingdonboy said:


> Pics of CRPF undergoing anti-naxal training with instructors from Para Commandos and NSG.
> 
> Notice the new weapons MP-5ks, MP5s and glock pistols. Still more to come ( CTAR-21 etc) good start though!!



The instructor is no ex-SF guy he is a martial artist who goes by the name *shifu-ji*.The fellow has no military experience even the maroon beret he wears has Marine Commandos spelt as Marine Cmmandos,we have many such guys who claim to be this and that but they aren't.Ask any senior members at Bharat Rakshak about them you'll get a good answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Sir LurkaLot said:


> *
> ^^^ Which state do police use this?*.


 
Carbon Motor E7, No country yet. It will be released in 2012 this year. Offcourse would be used by American Police.

The intriguing Carbon Motors E7, is so-called purpose built police car that can run on biodiesel and has such features as integrated shotgun mounts, a driver-specific intelligent key and a hose-able rear passenger compartment. This vehicle is built specifically for police work only, compared to retrofitted civilian-to-police cars such as the Dodge Charger, Ford Crown Victoria or Chevy Impala.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

I have a question. Why on world's every ambulance, the word AMBULANCE is wrtten E C N A L U B M A? i mean reverse.


----------



## Abingdonboy

BlackenTheSky said:


> I have a question. Why on world's every ambulance, the word AMBULANCE is wrtten E C N A L U B M A? i mean reverse.



so that when there is an ambulance behind you and you look in the rear view mirror you see "AMBULANCE" written correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Dude IPS is only open for Indian citizens....how about you petition the corrupt politicians to give some leeway for foreigners of Indian descent.....oh I forgot they wouldn't do that coz we might clean up big time!


WE have few good men left to serve us and why should i Petition to greet useless foreigners who are good for nothing except for comment like this????


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> well if u can give me 80 lakh and few calls from S. parkash singh badal i can be any officer u want me you think i didnt try for any job before boarding plane for overseas . mate you need to have 10 lak to be hawaldar in punjab police and some calls from the top even to be considered for job thanx.


Dont rant rubbish ..... If u dont have the guts and ability to become an IPS officer U tend to talk like this. No where I know in this country the civil services exams are corrupt. U want change in the system U change first. I am son of honest cop in RPF and I know how many nights he hasnt come back..... If U want example choose the goods ones..... Loosers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

illuminatidinesh said:


> Dont rant rubbish ..... If u dont have the guts and ability to become an IPS officer U tend to talk like this. No where I know in this country the civil services exams are corrupt. U want change in the system U change first. I am son of honest cop in RPF and I know how many nights he hasnt come back..... If U want example choose the goods ones..... Loosers


Ummmmm! What he wrote is true......maybe you are not aware of how things work in Punjab,Haryana or even in Delhi....just sayin


----------



## sss112

SajeevJino said:


> Quick Reaction Team




Thanks for the Amazing Pic mate..........


----------



## Abingdonboy

SajeevJino said:


> Quick Reaction Team



Not Indian and certainly not an emergency service!


----------



## AHMED85

Why you compare the undeveloped country with post developed countries...... 


Try to check the Asian condition .........


----------



## Abingdonboy

AHMED85 said:


> Why you compare the undeveloped country with post developed countries......
> 
> 
> Try to check the Asian condition .........



Well you should compare yourself with the best (applies for most things) and try and reach those standards, there's no point in lowering your standards or expectations and accepting second-best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sss112

illuminatidinesh said:


> Dont rant rubbish ..... If u dont have the guts and ability to become an IPS officer U tend to talk like this. No where I know in this country the civil services exams are corrupt. U want change in the system U change first. I am son of honest cop in RPF and I know how many nights he hasnt come back..... If U want example choose the goods ones..... Loosers



Dude, these people leave the country in the first place and try to tell us how to do things.

If the guy is serious about joining the services, he would have visited the UPSC website.
One of my friend's classmate from US is returning to India to pursue Civil Services after education there.

These people have no idea that most of those selected in the Civil Services exams have left lucrative jobs in India and Overseas [from Engineering, Medicine and Management backgrounds].
They know its easier to comment on an internet forum than going through the Syllabus of UPSC Civil Services exam [which runs in pages].

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Air Ambulance Service exists in Big cities of India. Central Government also has free air Ambulance(Helicopters) services for emergency patients from Lakshadweep islands to Cochin.

Air Transport


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> Ummmmm! What he wrote is true......maybe you are not aware of how things work in Punjab,Haryana or even in Delhi....just sayin


Am aware of things more than a lazy NRI like him.... I can name some of the finest IPS and IAS officers from the states u mentioned. U need to look into the correct places. U get what u want. ( Thukaram omble did not sacrifice his life for the petty reasons he mentioned)

---------- Post added at 02:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:49 PM ----------




> Well you should compare yourself with the best (applies for most things) and try and reach those standards, there's no point in lowering your standards or expectations and accepting second-best.


That is correct..... I second that.


----------



## cloud_9

illuminatidinesh said:


> Am aware of things more than a *lazy NRI* like him.



He just stated his opinion like you did without the extra toppings 

P.S : PDF Lesson 1 - Location flag is Important


----------



## boris

sss112 said:


> Dude, these people leave the country in the first place and try to tell us how to do things.
> 
> If the guy is serious about joining the services, he would have visited the UPSC website.
> One of my friend's classmate from US is returning to India to pursue Civil Services after education there.
> 
> These people have no idea that most of those selected in the Civil Services exams have left lucrative jobs in India and Overseas [from Engineering, Medicine and Management backgrounds].
> They know its easier to comment on an internet forum than going through the Syllabus of UPSC Civil Services exam [which runs in pages].



Agree,my father was in the IAS and I remember him telling me during my JEE/AIEEE days "Son,just knowing the entire history of India is a small portion of the UPSC syllabus".The fact itself was a peeing in the pants moment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illuminatidinesh

> He just stated his opinion like you did without the extra toppings
> 
> P.S : PDF Lesson 1 - Location flag is Important


P.S : PDF Lesson - Location flag could be misleading. Besides I dont care who he is and where he is from.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai/Maharashtra Police:






Combat units (no idea what they are for)










MP QRT vehicles:























CRPF RAF personal during ICC World cup finals in 2011:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

illuminatidinesh said:


> WE have few good men left to serve us and why should i Petition to greet useless foreigners who are good for nothing except for comment like this????



I can understand you are frustated over the corruption issue, but please don't paint everyone with the same colour, yes, there are corrupt people, but who made them corrupt?? I personally know many police officers and army officers, one of them is father of my best GF  , so in short you are saying he is corrupt too?? If there is corruption, it is bred by you .... and your family, I know you would be outraged, but isn't what you are doing is the same?? I think you got it, I hate corrupt and idiotic people as much as you do, but there are still MANY MORE who serve the country from their heart and labelling them as CORRUPT is not less than badmouthing your own family members, or me , or any other Indian who respects truth and honesty ...

Jai Hind


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:







Delhi Police SWAT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police Commandos (yes, a different wing to SWAT):






(NOTE- a female commando of DP):






DP bomb squad mobile x-ray van (MP also have a few such vehicles but can't find pics just now) :







DP bomb squad:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Harayana SWAT team at Surajkund:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai fire service:





















Karnataka fire service:





Mangalore police:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi police:






Kolkata police:





(stupid reporter though)

Kerala police:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai/Maharstra police:


----------



## Abingdonboy

(QRT not Force one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## cloud_9

Abingdonboy said:


> Kolkata police:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (stupid reporter though)


Indigo as a Police vehicle


----------



## Abingdonboy

cloud_9 said:


> Indigo as a Police vehicle



What's the problem? As a patrol car it is ideal- small, nimble efficient etc


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## Shaurya

cloud_9 said:


> Indigo as a Police vehicle



You wanted arjun or T-90s??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Abingdonboy said:


> What's the problem? As a patrol car it is ideal- small, nimble efficient etc


Most probably they are diesel.Performance wise it's not much better than a Maruti 800.....@100 it feels like you are driving a monster truck.

Punjab 108 Ambulance





Chandigarh Police









---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




Shaurya said:


> You wanted arjun or T-90s??


Well Indigo is a $hit car when it comes to cost of ownership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ thanks, keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF Rapid Action Force (RAF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Well at least they finally improved the gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

IndoUS said:


> Well at least they finally improved the gear.



They did that 5-6 yrs ago, you are waking up now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

Shaurya said:


> They did that 5-6 yrs ago, you are waking up now..



Are you kidding me I was in my town 2-3 years back and they finally got a jail after 15 years of having a police station there, so hell yeah i'm surprised. Just wish they do something and replace the old police rifles with at least the INSAS.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police QRT (note, NOT Force One, apart from the few PR pics of them it is near impossible to get pics of Force One):

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

contd..











Harayan SWAT team:












CRPF CoBRAs:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Fire service:

























HAZMAT team:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

contd....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bangalru International Airport (under AAI) Airport Rescue and Fire Fighting (ARFF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

contd.....






Cockipit of the above Rosenbauer fire fighting vehicles:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi International Airport ARFF:

























some vids:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rosenbauer Panther firetruck (the standard firetruck for all AAI airports) promo:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Damn!!! Bloody brilliant, India is really getting there!


+@Abingdonboy, great effort on starting and maintaining this thread!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shaurya

IndoUS said:


> Are you kidding me I was in my town 2-3 years back and they finally got a jail after 15 years of having a police station there, so hell yeah i'm surprised. Just wish they do something and replace the old police rifles with at least the INSAS.



I have seen this uniform since 2002-2003 time, maybe it came to late to your location..


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police QRT:








Chattisgarh Police commandos:







Various riot police units:

































Standard riot police equipment adopted by MHA for all police units in India:


----------



## zootinali

I`ve never seen the fire services and poluice in modern outfit like those seen here , however 108 emergency service has been a live-saver and have myself benefitted from it , excellent service

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://www.maharashtrafireservices.org/pdf/mumbai_fire_brigade_uniform.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> At the Coimbatore Airport on Saturday, water leaps out of a state-of-the art fire fighting unit acquired from Austria and covers nearly 300 ft. The Austria-made crash fire tender (brand name Rosenbauer) demonstrates its prowess in fighting from a safe distance a blaze in aircraft. This was part of a drill to mark the Fire Services Day and the start of Fire Services Week observance. Airport Director K. Peter Abraham; Central Industrial Security Force Deputy Commandant Pushkar Parashar; Airport Deputy General Manager Jeena George; Officer-in-Charge of Fire Sector B. Ganesh; and Tamil Nadu Fire and Rescue Services Assistant Divisional Fire Officer Krishnamurthy; were present.. The demonstration was to point out that with a 40-member fire fighting unit and the crash fire tenders, the airport was capable of tackling a major fire both in the terminal or in an aircraft, officials said. A smoke chamber, which would simulate a situation for training the airport's fire force personnel in swift evacuation, was inaugurated. Mr. Abraham has also allocated space near the residential quarters for stationing EMRI's 108 ambulance. This will shift passengers under medical emergencies to hospitals in the city. The crash fire tender stole the show at the demonstration on Saturday. (The Coimbatore Airport has three of them, each costing Rs.3.5 crore). Each can hold 10,500 litres of water and 1,300 litres of aqua film forming foam. The foam is handy in putting out an oil fire. Officials explained that in case of an oil fire, water would not help in putting out the blaze quickly. The density of oil is less than that of water. Because of this, oil remains on top and sustains the blaze. The foam forms a film over the oil and kills the blaze by cutting oxygen to it. In fire services parlance, this is called blanketing the fire. This is very useful because any typical incident on an aircraft is mostly oil fire. The chasis of the fire tender has defence nozzles that spray water to put out grass fire on the route to the main blaze area. This prevented the fire fighting unit from catching fire. This was also demonstrated during the drill on Saturday. From turning the ignition on, the crash fire tenders can reach a speed of 80 km in 20 seconds.



The Hindu : Cities / Coimbatore : Coimbatore Airport is battle ready






Mumbai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Go to 2.00- on this vid, verver seen this before. FORCE Emergency vehicle, looking pretty tidy IMO.








> Ahmedabad: As part of a plan to meet the international standards for fire fighting at different airports of the country, Sardar Vallabhbhai International Airport, Ahmedabad has received four new state-of-the-art fire-fighter and rescue vehicles from the Airports Authority of India. The total cost of these vehicles amounts to Rs16 crore, with each vehicle costing Rs4 crore.
> 
> Similar vehicles have been provided to the Mumbai and Delhi airports, while the remaining airports across the country will get them in the coming months.
> 
> According to airport officials, these vehicles arrived at the fire department on Wednesday. The vehicles have been made in Austria by a leading fire-fighter and rescue vehicle manufacturing company of the world, Rosenbauer, and supplied by its Indian partner, Bharatiya Vehicles and Engineering Ltd (BVEL).
> 
> These fire fighters are also called automatic transmission vehicles and have a number of modern features. According to the joint director of BVEL, Gaurav Bhartiya, these are the latest-generation vehicles fitted with modern equipment for fire-fighting and rescue operations at airports.
> 
> Each vehicle has a capacity to carry 10,000 litres of water and 1,300 litres of foam at a time, which is much more than that of the six old vehicles owned by the Ahmedabad airport as of now. The unique feature of these vehicles is that it can be be handled by just one driver.
> 
> According to Bhartiya, the vehicles are fully computerised and work like fighter planes during crises. Just as a fighter plane can fire thousands of bullets through triggers, these vehicles are also equipped with similar manoeuvring handles or triggers which can throw water in 270 degree area up to 85 metres away and at a speed of discharging 6000 litres of water in a minute. The triggers are attached with pipes, which are set on the roof of the vehicles.
> 
> Even though these vehicles can be handled by just one driver, five more people can sit in their cabins. They can cover the three-km runway in just 45 seconds.
> 
> Ahmedabad airport has around 100 employees in its fire department and they are being trained to use this vehicle. An engineer from Austria, Ronald Mark, is training them. Airport officials said that the vehicles have been supplied as part of a plan to meet the international standards of fire safety, as set by the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO).



Bhartiya Vehicles & Engineering Co. Limited, Ghaziabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New Delhi Fire Service Emergency Response Vehicle:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesbaldwin

Abingdonboy said:


> Go to 2.00- on this vid, verver seen this before. FORCE Emergency vehicle, looking pretty tidy IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhartiya Vehicles & Engineering Co. Limited, Ghaziabad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abingdonboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Delhi Fire Service Emergency Response Vehicle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHOA!! Indian emergency services coming along nicely!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agra PD:




The Police car in Agra by VinayakH, on Flickr






































> TO GO WITH India-fire-FOCUS by Phil Hazlewood Mumbai Fire Brigade staff wearing the old (L) and the new uniform (R) pose for a photograph at the Colaba Fire station in Mumbai on March 8, 2010. In their plumed helmets, dark blue tunics with shiny brass buttons, trousers and rubber gumboots, Mumbai's firefighters cut distinctive figures as they ride the streets on red engines. But the time has now come for them to hang up the uniforms whose design has remained unchanged for nearly 100 years to meet the demands of 21st century firefighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Abingdonboy said:


>



Ashok Leyland Fire Engines looks good.

Even the Tata Fire Engines also looks good.






They had old looking Fire Engines before made on Ashok Leyland Comet platform:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ a definite step up. I wonder though why Kerala have gone for this design- looks more like an airport rescue tender than a city fire .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

tamilnadu police patrol got toyota innova i will post pic later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> tamilnadu police patrol got toyota innova i will post pic later



Please do pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesbaldwin

RPK said:


> tamilnadu police patrol got toyota innova i will post pic later



Any update friend???


GREAT THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sorry guys, can't post pics but here are the links (worth a click!)

Mumbai Police on The Bike | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai Police on Election Day | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai Police commondo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai Police ATV | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai - Police Tank | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai Police | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mumbai Police and vehicles, outside an ATM | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Force One commando, Mumbai | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mahindra Marksmen:

Armoured Car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Armoured Car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Mahindra Marksmen:

Armoured Car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Armoured Car | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Roybot said:


>




Nice mate!!! How'd you do that??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai/Maharashtra 

FORCE ONE unit member:










































*BIG THANKS TO ROYBOT FOR HIS HELP IN RETRIEVING THESE PICS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Goa Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

I am really impressed by Agra PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

National Disaster Reaction Force (NDRF)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamesbaldwin

ABINGDONBOY-YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ thanks buddy.


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vid of female Delhi police commandos (not SWAT) training. Pretty annoyed they didn't show a firepower demo as there is only so much you can take of female cops in a field saying "wooh, oooh....." would like to have seen room clearance/HR drills. And it's getting funny now how almost each force in India practices a different hand-hand combat discipline- SPG-KRAV MAGA, PARA SF-Phillipines martial art, DP- Japanese martial art etc etc 
?????? ?? ???? ?? ????????...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamesbaldwin

^ would have been cool to see these cops do a drill with guns an stuff


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai:


























Kolkata:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi police:





Bomb squad:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Green booths for city cops

The Chennai city police are going eco-friendly and hi-tech. They will soon have globe-shaped booths, powered by solar power and equipped with wide range cameras, public address system and other surveillance facilties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ what do these booths do?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^ what do these booths do?



They are like mini police stations, mostly in the busy areas, somewhere for the coppers to sit and still be able to keep an eye on things.

Here's one in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amey

Dont know...... but it will hardly take 10 days for you to come from there to here!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Faridabad Police SWAT:







































> Faridabad Police Special Weapon And Tactic Team (SWAT) demonstrated its ability to fight terrorists on high rise buildings in Faridabad yesterday evening. Witnessed by the Faridabad Commission of Police and several high ranking Haryana Police the commandos displayed their skills to go up on a highrise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai fire brigade:


----------



## RPK

*Motorcycles to fight fire in Chennai soon : Goergo*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^^ Nice!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi SWAT:







(THANKS ROYBOT!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/384710_454031511294314_1254520701_n.jpg


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG, some newer pics but most of 2009/8 vintage:
Counter Assault Team (CAT)






























Close protection:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

newer (X5s replaced silver Safaris)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi police commandos (NOT SWAT):






J&K police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA police SWAT team-HELL YEAH!!

when the Police got shot by pravin talan-making of S.W.A.T. Agra Calendar - YouTube


Have lots of cool AGRA police pics, will post later. IMO AGRA police appear to easily be the best equipped force in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> AGRA police SWAT team-HELL YEAH!!
> 
> when the Police got shot by pravin talan-making of S.W.A.T. Agra Calendar - YouTube
> 
> 
> Have lots of cool AGRA police pics, will post later. IMO AGRA police appear to easily be the best equipped force in India.




1+






Media covering the AGRA SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^ was just about to post that lol!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

*
AGRA PD!!! Just look at them-streaks ahead of any PD in India:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

More Agra PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Even more AGRA PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Tamil Nadu's police officers are zipping around in swanky cars and high-end patrol vehicles. The old white Ambassador has made way for Hondas and Toyotas &#8212; at considerable cost to the state but, as some say, with little effect on the standard of policing. When TOI contacted police officers and constables, an overwhelming majority said the new cars have added sheen to their image, and in due course will help in improving policing. "It is a form of comfort. If police inspectors or traffic inspectors need a vehicle, they make use of these vehicles," a policeman said. 

The makeover, which began several years ago with the induction of models such as Hyundai Accent, now extends to patrolling vehicles as well as those used by senior officers. For instance, 87 Mahindra Boleros joined the Chennai police fleet last month. "The total fleet size is now 124. In addition, 37 Toyota Innovas will be acquired in a month's time," said a police officer. 

Police on fast track with hot wheels - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Guys I had heard somewhere that Delhi police had raised a force of red vans/cars dedicated purely to anti-terror any more details/updates/info/pics??


----------



## Abingdonboy

Abingdonboy said:


> Guys I had heard somewhere that Delhi police had raised a force of red vans/cars dedicated purely to anti-terror any more details/updates/info/pics??



Any takers???!!


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


>



Why don't they give the squad a modern camo rather than the khaki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> Why don't they give the squad a modern camo rather than the khaki.



Agreed- it is just not sensible. For regular police force fine but for a tactical group like SWAT? It is just stupid!


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Part 2:







Guys please share as much as possible-facebook,twitter,YT, whatever!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

IndoUS said:


> Why don't they give the squad a modern camo rather than the khaki.





Abingdonboy said:


> Agreed- it is just not sensible. For regular police force fine but for a tactical group like SWAT? It is just stupid!



Actually I have never seen any SWAT team wear Camo? Is it even needed? I mean they operate in urban environment after all, not sure how effective camo will be in such setting.

*American SWAT Teams*
















*British*







*French*






What they need is modern tactical vest, light weight kevlar BFJ and helmets. The current one looks too bulky.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> Actually I have never seen any SWAT team wear Camo? Is it even needed? I mean they operate in urban environment after all, not sure how effective camo will be in such setting.
> 
> *American SWAT Teams*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *British*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *French*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they need is modern tactical vest, light weight kevlar BFJ and helmets. The current one looks too bulky.


I wasn't calling for a camo for police units all I was saying was the Khaki is stupid. A navy blue like FORCE ONE has is sufficient IMHO. And you can never go wrong with black. 


Wrt having never seen a western SWAT team in camo, well it many do and some point to the fact the US police is becoming ever more a Paramilitary force, but whatever here you go:

















It seems for aesthetic "bad a$$" reasons more than anything else and certainly does not seem to be in any way for legitimate tactical reasons.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Tshering22

I wish that the police actually considers homogenizing the uniform countrywide. I mean what's the effing point of copying European styles of police? They are cold countries that can do with woolen berets, hard boots, heavy belts and synthetic fabric. But in Indian tropical conditions it is extremely difficult for a constable or even an inspector to wear such crazy outfit. Even police here in mountainous states don't feel comfortable. I can imagine what a pain in the @$$ it would be to wear that trashy uniform in Haryana's or Rajasthan's heat or Tamil Nadu's/Andhra Pradesh's killing humidity + heat. 






Check this out. Brazilian highway police. The cop here has all the essentials and yet is dressed comfortably. Utility belt, cotton T shirt, cotton cargo pants, light boots (can be replaced with black sport shoes in our case), a light baseball cap and a place to keep a bottle of water (on his belt). 

That's how all of India's police should be except maybe in J&K, Himachal, here (Sikkim), Uttarakhand and Arunachal.

Civil law enforcement should be centralized and disciplined along the lines of CISF or CRPF. They are better behaved and yet strict in enforcing the law when push comes to a shove, compared to majority of state police in our country; The worst being UP, Haryana and Delhi police. 

Those clunky 303s area like carrying barbells around. Instead, the constables should also be issued pistols (not revolvers) with easily changeable magazines, tazers and short light batons like how US issues. A lathi is so colonial and archaic. They should also be issued quality sunglasses in hotter states (a state prerogative here) to make them comfortable.

And police payments should drastically increase in smaller cities. 

Come on, they are also humans. They also have families and kids. How are they supposed to survive on say INR 8,000 a month? Also if their working conditions, attire and work culture was made a bit more comfortable, even they will be sincere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

An old pic of a TATRA air-crash tender-it has probably been replaced now by a Rosenbaur Panther!


----------



## surya kiran




----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi police:





















Agra Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Interesting, Oshkosh Striker 3000s (from the US) delivered to Mumbai airport in 2010. 






















Interesting becuase I had posted some pics some time back were the new Rosenbaur Panthers were in service at Mumbai airport, so do they operate both types?


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Agra police patrol:











These have got to be the best such examples in India!


----------



## KS

Abingdonboy said:


> These have got to be the best such examples in India!



Chennai police have them long back bro.






Hyundai accent CRDi


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> Chennai police have them long back bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyundai accent CRDi



Yeah I know buddy! But I think the TATA Indigo with that sweet LED lightbar and reflective markings looks so great! Certainly better than the Accent. Hope to see many more of these all over India.


----------



## KS

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah I know buddy! But I think the TATA Indigo with that sweet LED lightbar and reflective markings looks so great! Certainly better than the Accent. Hope to see many more of these all over India.



They look a tad too small for a police patrol car...we want something more imposing......with gangsters driving around in safaris and scorpios this looks wimpishhh


----------



## Abingdonboy

KS said:


> They look a tad too small for a police patrol car...we want something more imposing......with gangsters driving around in safaris and scorpios this looks wimpishhh



For what it is I like the AGRA PD's Indigos. In an ideal world I'd love to see these in massive numbers in INdia:








But the Indigo is a good start. And the Delhi PD is getting these:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Mumbai Cops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Mumbai Cops


Mate,where did you get this pic??!!


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Mate,where did you get this pic??!!



Googled Mumbai police + m4 some time ago

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Beach police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

Chennai&#8217;s &#8216;floating police station&#8217;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

RPK said:


> Chennai&#8217;s &#8216;floating police station&#8217;



Those good old bolt actions rifles serve India since over 100 years in all variations


----------



## neehar

lilaspr said:


> How long will it take from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO Here:



traffic jams are a regular scene here...they wont fit in
besides..i dont think we need them..we have a traffic outpost at majority junctions..no need to chase and all...


----------



## Koovie

Some random pics from various Police commandos/SWAT teams 
Mumbai Police


























Delhi police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Agra Police





Haryana Police













Manipur Police






J&K Police






Punjab Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Koovie said:


> Punjab Police



This guy look like an American!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Karnataka Police






Kerala Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Koovie said:


> Agra Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haryana Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manipur Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J&K Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab Police



Thanks to kasab and party!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

acetophenol said:


> Thanks to kasab and party!



True, before 26/11 most so called armed police units were running around like WW2 british infantry with riflemen and a bren gunner


----------



## Koovie

Delhi Police guarding roads during Putins visit:
Is that a new uniform or what? I have never seen our police in anything else than khaki






BTW, Putin does not need security, he is too badass

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

TN police






TN women commandos Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Koovie said:


> Delhi Police guarding roads during Putins visit:
> BTW, Putin does not need security, he is too badass



wasn't he a former KGB agent???


----------



## RPK

The Tamil Nadu Police Dog Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

gslv mk3 said:


> wasn't he a former KGB agent???



Yes he was

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

TN police vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Delhi Police guarding roads during Putins visit:
> Is that a new uniform or what? I have never seen our police in anything else than khaki


 @RPK 
IIRC these are Delhi Traffic Police, they have a different uniform. I wish all police in India would adopt this kind of uniform, the Khakis need to go!!



RPK said:


> TN police vehicle



Is this really a police vehilce- it dosn't have any offical markings to indicate as such as far as I can see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @RPK
> IIRC these are Delhi Traffic Police, they have a different uniform. I wish all police in India would adopt this kind of uniform, the Khakis need to go!!



WHats the problem with khaki ???


----------



## Azazel

Koovie said:


> WHats the problem with khaki ???



Khaki is a reminder of our Police force's colonial origin.It needs to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> WHats the problem with khaki ???



It is hardly functional and does not fit with international standards ie Blue. And yes (^^) it is a throwback to the Empire days. 


They just look soooo outdated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R &AW

Koovie said:


> True, before 26/11 most so called armed police units were running around like WW2 british infantry with riflemen and a bren gunner



At least govt served quickly on this front.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Tender Notices 

Take a look at the ongoing tenders for CRPF:
e.g. tactical shields, multicam camo 
and other stuff like state of the art semi auto............................................................chapatti maker ?! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Internal Security Division of Karnataka Police: (never heard of them)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Internal Security Division of Karnataka Police: (never heard of them)



Another one:







Never heard of these guys either!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Tender Notices
> 
> Take a look at the ongoing tenders for CRPF:
> e.g. tactical shields, multicam camo
> and other stuff like state of the art semi auto............................................................chapatti maker ?! lol



+

-Tender for Purchase of Passive Night Vision Monocular 
-Tender for purchase of Tactical 3 point sling universal (for CRPF's COBRAs)
- Tender for Purchase of Command Control Equipment, ( read the tender notice for exact details of the requirements:
http://crpf.nic.in/TENDER/188112.pdf

Interactive pads, 46" LCD/LED tvs, touch panels, digital vidoe recorder etc 

-Tender for Purchase of Passive Night Vision Binocular
-Tender for Purchase of Tactical Ballistic Shield 

-Tender for Purchase of Modern Control Command System Equipments (92" HD LCD TV with wall mount, IP based day/night CCTV cameras and other goodies!)
see:
http://crpf.nic.in/TENDER/181312.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

lilaspr said:


> How long will it take from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO Here:



Actually our normal constables can buy these cars without any government help.


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Koovie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

Abingdonboy said:


> @RPK
> 
> Is this really a police vehilce- it dosn't have any offical markings to indicate as such as far as I can see.



Yes it is, marked in Tamil on the top & side to keep low profile


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @Koovie




Seems like everyone got new guns with gunsights now. Thanks to Kasab & Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Seems like everyone got new guns with gunsights now. Thanks to Kasab & Co.



Indeed, they have awokan a sleeping giant.



JK police:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, they have awokan a sleeping giant.
> 
> 
> 
> JK police:



Wow, they look great. Is this Indian made? 

Every state should adopt these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Wow, they look great. Is this Indian made?
> 
> Every state should adopt these.



AFAIK it is. If you look across India such dress is being adopted by most police forces. Look at CRPF in JK and the CRPF's RAF. I'll post pics in a while.


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> AFAIK it is. If you look across India such dress is being adopted by most police forces. Look at CRPF in JK and the CRPF's RAF. I'll post pics in a while.



RAF uses the same body armor, you could see that quite often during the recent anti rape protests in Delhi.
Good to see our companies manufacturing all this equipment.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG:






@Koovie

CRPF RAF:



























Some state police force:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

Abingdonboy said:


> SPG:



there my money goes in drain....

he's of no use to country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

some more..
RAF near charminar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

neehar said:


> there my money goes in drain....
> 
> he's of no use to country



SPG deserves all of its funding- it protects the highest echoloens of the GoI but yes, the Gandhis do not deserve SPG cover.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

Tshering22 said:


> I wish that the police actually considers homogenizing the uniform countrywide. I mean what's the effing point of copying European styles of police? They are cold countries that can do with woolen berets, hard boots, heavy belts and synthetic fabric. But in Indian tropical conditions it is extremely difficult for a constable or even an inspector to wear such crazy outfit. Even police here in mountainous states don't feel comfortable. I can imagine what a pain in the @$$ it would be to wear that trashy uniform in Haryana's or Rajasthan's heat or Tamil Nadu's/Andhra Pradesh's killing humidity + heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out. Brazilian highway police. The cop here has all the essentials and yet is dressed comfortably. Utility belt, cotton T shirt, cotton cargo pants, light boots (can be replaced with black sport shoes in our case), a light baseball cap and a place to keep a bottle of water (on his belt).
> 
> That's how all of India's police should be except maybe in J&K, Himachal, here (Sikkim), Uttarakhand and Arunachal.
> 
> Civil law enforcement should be centralized and disciplined along the lines of CISF or CRPF. They are better behaved and yet strict in enforcing the law when push comes to a shove, compared to majority of state police in our country; The worst being UP, Haryana and Delhi police.
> 
> Those clunky 303s area like carrying barbells around. Instead, the constables should also be issued pistols (not revolvers) with easily changeable magazines, tazers and short light batons like how US issues. A lathi is so colonial and archaic. They should also be issued quality sunglasses in hotter states (a state prerogative here) to make them comfortable.
> 
> And police payments should drastically increase in smaller cities.
> 
> Come on, they are also humans. They also have families and kids. How are they supposed to survive on say INR 8,000 a month? Also if their working conditions, attire and work culture was made a bit more comfortable, even they will be sincere.



constitution says police is a state list .centre has no involvement in it.it cant be homogenized unless with the consent of all the states which is next to impossible.


----------



## wakapdf

Abingdonboy said:


>



THIS GUY DESERVES A MEDAL!  If only more people were like him, world might actually be a decent place to live

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

wakapdf said:


> THIS GUY DESERVES A MEDAL!  If only more people were like him, world might actually be a decent place to live



Here, here buddy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

wakapdf said:


> THIS GUY DESERVES A MEDAL!  If only more people were like him, world might actually be a decent place to live



Here, here buddy!


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Koovie chack this out:










> A swanky hotel in the city was targeted by terrorists who killed the security guard before taking its guests hostage in the early hours of Friday. Their demand: handing over a judge who had awarded death sentence to one of their ilk.
> 
> The police responded promptly, initiated counter-terrorism measures and diffused the situation after securing release of the hostages and arresting the terrorists.
> 
> Mission accomplished. This was a counter terrorism drill conducted by security agencies comprising a crack team of commandos attached to the Garuda and the Mysore police.
> 
> More than 90 commandos participated in the drill, which was planned and executed with the help of the local police, and ended after six hours at around noon.
> 
> The Garuda Force personnel gave practical lessons to the local police on various counter-terrorism measures that could be initiated to rescue hostages in case of a crisis.
> 
> The drill is reckoned to have enhanced the capabilities of the local police significantly. Commissioner of Police K.L. Sudheer was present. Senior police officers, crew from the local Fire Services Department, Mysore City Corporation officials and others participated in the exercise held in the city on Friday.



The Hindu : NATIONAL / KARNATAKA : Lessons in handling a crisis situation

Is the "Garuda force" they mention the IAF Garud SF? Or something different?




+another JK police:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @Koovie chack this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hindu : NATIONAL / KARNATAKA : Lessons in handling a crisis situation
> 
> Is the "Garuda force" they mention the IAF Garud SF? Or something different?



Nice find, never heard of these guys. All you get for Garuda Force are the IAF Garuds.
Whats the equipment infront of them?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Nice find, never heard of these guys. All you get for Garuda Force are the IAF Garuds.
> Whats the equipment infront of them?



Looks like EOD equipment.


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> +another JK police:



Are those shotguns rubber bullet firing ones?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Are those shotguns rubber bullet firing ones?



I believe so, yes. After 2010 Summer JK police and CRPF operating in JK procured huge amounts of non-lethal and riot kit.


----------



## Koovie

RAF Anti riot force:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG Counter Assualt Team (CAT):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Indian UN riot units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Indian UN riot units



AFAIK these guys are CRPF'S RAF.


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm told in the next few months the Mumbai Fire Service will start operating high-rise ladder platform tenders based on the TATA PRIMA chassis to work alongside the VOLVO types already in service!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

GREAT news!!




> NEW DELHI: Transport vehicles converted into ambulances with virtually non-existent emergency care facilities for patients* would be phased out over next few years*. According to the draft code for ambulance â being prepared by an expert group set up by the road transport and highways ministry â *the new norms would be stricter to ensure patients' safety during transit.*
> 
> The Centre is formulating codes for ambulances for the first time after a working group on emergency care observed the conspicuous absence of the concept in India. Now, ambulances are found to be like any other transport vehicle, and consequently ill-equipped to ferry patients. "These vehicles ferry patients because of deficiencies in our laws. Goods vehicles without necessary safety features have been converted into ambulances and naturally are more prone to accidents," said one of the members of the working group.
> 
> Consequently, majority of ambulances have no proper storage facility, non-ambulatory ventilator support system and other necessary features.
> 
> Soon the Centre would define an ambulance after the code is finalized. Sources said ambulance in "brilliant white" will be designed and built in a manner* so that it doesn't disintegrate even if it turns turtle. *Besides, ceiling, interior sidewalls and doors of patient's compartment will be non-permeable and resistant to disinfectant. Moreover,* patient cabin will be complete with a digital display panel to show status of oxygen supply.*
> 
> Highway ministry officials said that there would be four categories of ambulances based on patients' condition. "Medical first responder" will be two/three-wheeler with necessary first-aid, but won't transport patients. "Patient transport vehicle" will be designed to transport stable patients for non-emergency transfers like scheduled visits for treatment, routine physical examinations, x-rays etc.
> 
> "Basic life support ambulance" will be designed and equipped with staff for transportation and treatment of patients requiring non-invasive airway management/basic monitoring. And, "advanced life support ambulance" will be designed and equipped for transport and treatment of emergency patients requiring invasive airway management and intensive monitoring.



Draft code for ambulance in the works - Times Of India


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

LoL Cops locked .... another cop ?! Dafaq


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> LoL Cops locked .... another cop ?! Dafaq



Is it not civil authorties and not the police who clamp cars?



Koovie said:


> LoL Cops locked .... another cop ?! Dafaq



But hey, it happens all over the world:


----------



## cloud_9

^^ Haha ! Wonder what the cop will be writing in his report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

cloud_9 said:


> ^^ Haha ! Wonder what the cop will be writing in his report



I wonder what this guy is going to say to his boss:





CC- @Bombaywalla 

Taken in Mumbai- clamped in a no-parking zone.


----------



## Abingdonboy

CC- @Bombaywalla


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Bombaywalla THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH for this pic!!!
A Oshkosh Striker&#8482; 3000s (from the US) second from the right (with its back to us) parked alongside Rosenbaur Panthers (from Austria) what is interesting is that both serve the same purpose so it is curious why there are 2 types of advanced crash tender operating from Mumbai airport:






Puts a lot of my Qs and thinking to rest:



Abingdonboy said:


> Interesting, Oshkosh Striker&#8482; 3000s (from the US) delivered to Mumbai airport in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting becuase I had posted some pics some time back were the new Rosenbaur Panthers were in service at Mumbai airport, so do they operate both types?



From a couple of months back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Airport:







Mumbai Fire dpt:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi SWAT truck:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

http://cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2013/01/16/pkg-udas-india-police-cnn-ride-along.cnn
Delhi police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Delhi Police SWAT








Abingdonboy said:


> http://cnn.com/video/#/video/world/2013/01/16/pkg-udas-india-police-cnn-ride-along.cnn
> Delhi police




Definitely the right direction, hope they can keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Delhi Police SWAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely the right direction, hope they can keep it up.


Agreed mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

New PCR vans for Delhi PD:























-------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> New PCR vans for Delhi PD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------




Awesome


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Koovie

Self delete.


----------



## mirage2K

Mumbai Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*RAF outside Wankhede Stadium, Mumbai*





*Mumbai Police Force One*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

*RAF Female troopers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

The new face of India I guess (everything is chaning from the PCRs to the roads!):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai QRT (at the start):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Mumbai QRT (at the start):



Nice find  

Those bulky BPJs need to go...


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


> Mumbai QRT (at the start):



this is at Bharatmata cinema junction...you could see the Bharatmata flyover in the background


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Nice find
> 
> Those bulky BPJs need to go...



For sure! But atleast they have some form of protection. Mumbai won't be caught with its pants down again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> For sure! But atleast they have some form of protection. Mumbai won't be caught with its pants down again.



Right, and Force One has better equipment. They are not part of the QRTs right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Right, and Force One has better equipment. They are not part of the QRTs right?



No. QRTs are Mumbai PD's special response unit. FORCE ONE is the state of Maharashtra's Special response unit. Independent units.


----------



## mirage2K

*Mumbai Police QRT*







*Force One*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*ITBP outside Arthur Road Jail *


----------



## Koovie

Any idea from which unit these guys are??? pretty old pic


----------



## mirage2K

*Delhi Metro Police Dog Squad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Paradip Marine Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

*KOCHI POLICE *


----------



## mirage2K

GOA POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*HARYANA POLICE SWAT*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

@Abingdonboy, those BPJs look really heavy, can't they buy better and lighter BPJs from private companies in India, because there were photos of BPJs from private Indian companies during the defense expo last year I think.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> @Abingdonboy, those BPJs look really heavy, can't they buy better and lighter BPJs from private companies in India, because there were photos of BPJs from private Indian companies during the defense expo last year I think.


They _can _sure! 


This is a base, the QRT's have ony been around for ~4 yrs, lets see what they get in the future. Either way this is miles better than the .303 wielding bobbies charging in with ancient weapons and no protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mirage2K

*Shimla Police *





*Shimla Traffic Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

An old Bombay Electricity Supply & Transport (BEST) open-top classic double decker in its tree-trimming/maintenance vehicle avatar...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> An old Bombay Electricity Supply & Transport (BEST) open-top classic double decker in its tree-trimming/maintenance vehicle avatar...



How does this work? A guy on the top with a chainsaw? And who operates these? BEST or civic bodies?


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> How does this work? A guy on the top with a chainsaw? And who operates these? BEST or civic bodies?



Yes, it's as simple as a couple guys with trimming eqiupment. The job of tree maintenance lies with the Municipal Corporation of Greater Mumbai (MCGM).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Which rifle is this???? @Abingdonboy any ideas?
Punjab police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Which rifle is this???? @Abingdonboy any ideas?
> Punjab police SWAT



Looks to be a SIG 552.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Koovie some more of Punjab Police's SWAT team:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> @Koovie some more of Punjab Police's SWAT team:



Nice find!

So even state police forces have started to use the Tavor family  

I really like their digi camo too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Nice find!
> 
> So even state police forces have started to use the Tavor family
> 
> I really like their digi camo too.


Yep! They are looking good!! This is the MARPAT of the USMC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

*Octopus Police Commandos *(obviously the worst name ever )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

^^^ They took my old username ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Killswitch

Because states have control over their own forces the differences in equipment is glaring. Sometimes I think it would be better if the police forces were brought to a national level of training and equipment. 

Instead of a salad bowl of INSAS, AK's, M4s, etc. Imagine if a single weapon, uniform, and protective gear set was chosen. Bulk orders would bring down costs and make logistics and training far easier.

Standardization was one of the first lessons I took to heart when I trained in the military, but the idea of it has not sunken into the Indian establishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Killswitch said:


> Because states have control over their own forces the differences in equipment is glaring. Sometimes I think it would be better if the police forces were brought to a national level of training and equipment.
> 
> Instead of a salad bowl of INSAS, AK's, M4s, etc. Imagine if a single weapon, uniform, and protective gear set was chosen. Bulk orders would bring down costs and make logistics and training far easier.
> 
> Standardization was one of the first lessons I took to heart when I trained in the military, but the idea of it has not sunken into the Indian establishment.


I agree with you mate but when you are talking about individual states there is a clear lack of uniformity amongst themselves. I don't know if all states would be all that interested in a single weapon and uniform. Even in the US there isn't such a system. However there is a maturity in the US wherein all the different states have a high level of commonality, in India where these sort of units and advanced weapons are new of seems there is utter bedlam and a scrabble for anything and everything. I really don't know how different states come to radically different solutions for a common problem!!


But even looking at central forces, specifically CAPFs there is a HUGE lack of uniformity every single CAPF seems to have a different uniform. It is not only aesthetically poor but this disparity also presents a glaring security risk that I don't think I have to explain. 


I would love to see a central police academy for all Indian police forces that trains police officers to international standards and equipps them according, this model could be replicated and ed out across the country to train the vast amounts of police officers across India. Right now whilst some Police forces are moving foreward in fits and starts others are staying in the Stone Age. I feel that all police forces in India need to move foreward in unison and need to be drastically better trained and equipped. 


I hope this dream becomes a reality one day........


----------



## Koovie

Killswitch said:


> Because states have control over their own forces the differences in equipment is glaring. Sometimes I think it would be better if the police forces were brought to a national level of training and equipment.
> 
> Instead of a salad bowl of INSAS, AK's, M4s, etc. Imagine if a single weapon, uniform, and protective gear set was chosen. Bulk orders would bring down costs and make logistics and training far easier.
> 
> Standardization was one of the first lessons I took to heart when I trained in the military, but the idea of it has not sunken into the Indian establishment.



I agree on that but its very unlikely since we are a extremely federal nation.


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Indian Force One special commando forces react during a simulated terrorist attack at the elite unit's inaugural function in Mumbai on November 24, 2009. The 256-strong unit Force One, modelled on India's National Security Guard, is designed as a quick response team for counter-terrorism


----------



## Koovie

CISF





Manipur Polics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> Looks to be a SIG 552.



SG553LB not the SG552



Koovie said:


> *Octopus Police Commandos *



Interestingly these guys are armed with Colt 9mm SMG's and MP5's.


----------



## neehar

Koovie said:


> *Octopus Police Commandos *(obviously the worst name ever )



in the wake of recent blasts and threats to hyderabad these guys are deployed everywhere here..i was checked 2 time while driving 10 km .many shopping malls were closed by them for not being apt with security issues

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Metro's dedicated emergency response vehcile:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Surat Safe City benefits from Delta video wall | SecurityNewsDesk.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Delhi Tourist Police are assigned to the various monuments in the capital city to protect tourists as well as the monuments. I happened to be waiting outside of the Qutab Minar and near one of these police cars. This nice police officer came over and had a friendly chat with me while I waited. He was very proud of his service as a police officer and posed for me in front of his police car. He had a very respectful and courteous attitude and made me feel that the Tourist Police were really there to help and protect the tourists.



police | in every atom

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

This is pretty impressive:



> RINAGAR, INDIA: Indian Army soldiers examine a police armored vehicle damaged in an explosion on the outskirts of Srinagar, 24 June 2007. At least ten personnel of the special operation group of the Jammu and Kashmir Police (SOG) were injured when their vehicle ran over an improvised explosive device at Maloora, on the outskirts of Srinagar. The policemen were returning from a counter-insurgency operation when the attack took place. AFP PHOTO /Irshad KHAN (Photo credit should read IRSHAD KHAN/AFP/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> 24 Jun 2007














The Armored Gypsy protected the occupents from an IED.


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Punjab SWAT team training:






Jesus Christ, they've got a bloody Negev (1.02)!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Punjab SWAT team training:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ, they've got a bloody Negev (1.02)!!!!




LoL Punjab SWAT is far better equipped than our regular infantry units... 

Nice find


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> LoL Punjab SWAT is far better equipped than our regular infantry units...
> 
> Nice find



To an extent, yes! But it is far easier to equip a single police unit than the entire Infantry that numbers in the 100s of 1000s. F-INSAS will take care of this. 

I would like to see all states in India to have comparably well trained and equipped SWAT/ERT/SRT/whatever units and also for all Indian police forces to improve and upgrade the basic kit for all Indian "regular" officers, no good having it just on the SWAT team.


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> To an extent, yes! But it is far easier to equip a single police unit than the entire Infantry that numbers in the 100s of 1000s. F-INSAS will take care of this.
> 
> I would like to see all states in India to have comparably well trained and equipped SWAT/ERT/SRT/whatever units and also for all Indian police forces to improve and upgrade the basic kit for *all Indian "regular" officers,* no good having it just on the SWAT team.



True that, but this will require an overall police reform with the full cooperation of every state government... And I dont see much hope for such a move 


Right now, we can be happy that most states have SWAT/QRT Teams and that at least some departments started to use modern equipment and methods to enhance our safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> True that, but this will require an overall police reform with the full cooperation of every state government... And I dont see much hope for such a move
> 
> 
> Right now, we can be happy that most states have SWAT/QRT Teams and that at least some departments started to use modern equipment and methods to enhance our safety.



Exactly, but I disagree it needs every state to be on board at the same time. As police services are answerable and controlled by their respective states, induvidual states (the more responsible and forward-thinking ones) can move foreward on their own to upgrade their police whilst other states remain where they are. Once there is momentum in this move more and more states will jump on the band-wagon. It is just a case of getting that initial momentum going and,sadly, the law and enforcement side of states seems to be ignored by most people and politicans. Everyone is all too happy to accept the status quo. You do get a certain level of disparity amongst certain police forces as some are better funded than others but there is not a dramatic difference.


I'd like to see the standard Agra police have adopted become common-place in India:



Abingdonboy said:


> More Agra PD:





Abingdonboy said:


> Even more AGRA PD:



The high-vis jackets, utility belts with hand-cuffs, collapsible batons,radios etc, the decent-looking training given to them, the modern-looking police patrol cars etc all this looks very professional and presents a better image than this: 






This is just depressing to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Exactly, but I disagree it needs every state to be on board at the same time. As police services are answerable and controlled by their respective states, induvidual states (the more responsible and forward-thinking ones) can move foreward on their own to upgrade their police whilst other states remain where they are. Once there is momentum in this move more and more states will jump on the band-wagon. It is just a case of getting that initial momentum going and,sadly, the law and enforcement side of states seems to be ignored by most people and politicans. Everyone is all too happy to accept the status quo. You do get a certain level of disparity amongst certain police forces as some are better funded than others but there is not a dramatic difference.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the standard Agra police have adopted become common-place in India:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The high-vis jackets, utility belts with hand-cuffs, collapsible batons,radios etc, the decent-looking training given to them, the modern-looking police patrol cars etc all this looks very professional and presents a better image than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just depressing to see.



Agreed. The states have much room for reforms, a good thing about our federal structure 

Man, I am really impressed to see the Agra Police Department... they look extremely neat and professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Agreed. The states have much room for reforms, a good thing about our federal structure
> 
> Man, I am really impressed to see the Agra Police Department... they look extremely neat and professional.



Yes, there is room for reforms but what is needed is the will to take advantage of this room and actually implement some reforms. Like I said, a certain degree of momentum behind this needs to be built. 


And yes, Agra PD look very good. I hope this becomes the norm in Agra and then spreads across India. 


We can see that in India it only takes one spark, for one state to implement something and then all the other states follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

@Abingdonboy I bet Agra only upgraded its police units like this because of the hordes of foreign tourists visiting the Taj Mahal. 

Maybe they had to endure to many complaints about the usually rude behavior of Indian cops


----------



## Umair Nawaz

American Pakistani said:


> Atleast Indians can make their own cars, we Pakistanis should learn from them how they had develop so quickly.



No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.

BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.



Water Car Engineer said:


>


BTW
this picture reminds me of something.


----------



## indian_foxhound

Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.
> 
> 
> BTW
> this picture reminds me of something.



Post reported

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.
> 
> 
> BTW
> *this picture reminds me of something.*



Your ROFL precisely shows your failed mind set....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Koovie said:


> Your ROFL precisely shows your failed mind set....



As @KRAIT always says... Misplaced priority...... 

Kumaranasan padiya pole "Kheeeramullorakidin chuvattilum chora thanne Kothukinnu kouthukam" (translation : Even in a milk filled Udders.... Mosquito look for blood)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kurup

Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.



But not pakistan , instead of mocking that should be a concern to you.




Umair Nawaz said:


> BTW
> this picture reminds me of something.



I have a fitting reply but ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Soon, India to have single number for all emergencies - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

http://m.timesofindia.com/tech/personal-tech/computing/Soon-India-to-have-single-number-for-all-emergencies/articleshow/19086926.cms

http://m.timesofindia.com/tech/personal-tech/computing/Soon-India-to-have-single-number-for-all-emergencies/articleshow/19086926.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.
> 
> 
> BTW
> this picture reminds me of something.



that means that Even Iranins on which you look down are better than you


----------



## danish_vij

Abingdonboy said:


> New PCR vans for Delhi PD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------


sory but the gps systems of ludhiana,jalandhar commissionerate are facing problems as they consume alot of battery and several times there bikes run out of battery.....police is not satisfied with the gps system so most of the time its turned off!! i live in jalandhar,punjab...here police has received super cool looking scorpio....but there is always an issue that these cars are mostly standing.....as there is some problem with funds to buy fuel to patrol the whole city


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Cop jumps into well, saves woman - The Hindu

Men in black descend on IIT-M - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


>



Very cool that the TN police Commando unit have their own custimised vans! As opposed to some bog-standard Boleros or Gypsies. 


The bars on be front are a nice touch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

CCTV camera maintenance in progress...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

*Police jeeps to have cameras, keep an eye on city - The Hindu*







CCTV equipment to be installed in 200 patrol vehicles; will transmit footage to cops&#8217; mobiles, tablets

Police patrol vehicles in the city will soon do more than just transport personnel from point A to B.

They will now become part of a surveillance network that will monitor and record all activity across various localities.

Following the success of mobile CCTV surveillance in certain parts of south Chennai, the city police have decided to install hi-tech cameras in 200 of their patrol vehicles.

The cameras, enabled with 3G technology, will pan areas the vehicles pass through or are stationed at, and transmit the footage to mobile phones and tablets of senior police officers.

This, an officer said, will enable them to send in reinforcements to police personnel at a scene of crime, as and when needed.

Political protests, crimes, obscene or drunken behaviour, brawls and several other situations can be monitored and handled far more easily than before, with this system, he added.

The initiative, which began on a pilot basis in February, was deemed so successful that the police department decided to take it forward, he added.

&#8220;The cameras will be connected to a router and will transmit data via a 3G connection. The footage can be streamed and viewed within minutes on our mobile phones or laptops through a special software. This will helps us assess the situation on the ground and guide our personnel,&#8221; said R. Sudhakar, deputy commissioner of police, Adyar.

The system, developed by an Adyar-based IT firm, was initially tried out on patrol jeeps attached to Shastri Nagar, Kanathur, Thiruvanmiyur, Mambalam, Kodambakkam and Selaiyur police stations.

Once it was established that the system worked, these vehicles were stationed at crime-prone areas and in localities where protests were staged.

A senior officer said that thanks to these cameras, the police were able to record most of the anti-Sri Lanka protests that rocked the city recently.

The system has also been used to monitor other law and order situations, he said.

&#8220;After the anti-Sri Lanka protests, police commissioner S. George made a recommendation which asked for the implementation of the mobile CCTV surveillance system across city police limits. In the police budget presented recently in the State assembly, Rs. 2 crore was sanctioned for this project,&#8221; said a senior officer.

The funds will be used to equip patrol vehicles in the east, west and north police zones.

The number of cameras allotted to each zone will depend on a number of factors, including crime rates, frequency of agitations and VIP movement in the area, the officer said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> *Police jeeps to have cameras, keep an eye on city - The Hindu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCTV equipment to be installed in 200 patrol vehicles; will transmit footage to cops&#8217; mobiles, tablets
> 
> Police patrol vehicles in the city will soon do more than just transport personnel from point A to B.
> 
> They will now become part of a surveillance network that will monitor and record all activity across various localities.
> 
> Following the success of mobile CCTV surveillance in certain parts of south Chennai, the city police have decided to install hi-tech cameras in 200 of their patrol vehicles.
> 
> The cameras, enabled with 3G technology, will pan areas the vehicles pass through or are stationed at, and transmit the footage to mobile phones and tablets of senior police officers.
> 
> This, an officer said, will enable them to send in reinforcements to police personnel at a scene of crime, as and when needed.
> 
> Political protests, crimes, obscene or drunken behaviour, brawls and several other situations can be monitored and handled far more easily than before, with this system, he added.
> 
> The initiative, which began on a pilot basis in February, was deemed so successful that the police department decided to take it forward, he added.
> 
> &#8220;The cameras will be connected to a router and will transmit data via a 3G connection. The footage can be streamed and viewed within minutes on our mobile phones or laptops through a special software. This will helps us assess the situation on the ground and guide our personnel,&#8221; said R. Sudhakar, deputy commissioner of police, Adyar.
> 
> The system, developed by an Adyar-based IT firm, was initially tried out on patrol jeeps attached to Shastri Nagar, Kanathur, Thiruvanmiyur, Mambalam, Kodambakkam and Selaiyur police stations.
> 
> Once it was established that the system worked, these vehicles were stationed at crime-prone areas and in localities where protests were staged.
> 
> A senior officer said that thanks to these cameras, the police were able to record most of the anti-Sri Lanka protests that rocked the city recently.
> 
> The system has also been used to monitor other law and order situations, he said.
> 
> &#8220;After the anti-Sri Lanka protests, police commissioner S. George made a recommendation which asked for the implementation of the mobile CCTV surveillance system across city police limits. In the police budget presented recently in the State assembly, Rs. 2 crore was sanctioned for this project,&#8221; said a senior officer.
> 
> The funds will be used to equip patrol vehicles in the east, west and north police zones.
> 
> The number of cameras allotted to each zone will depend on a number of factors, including crime rates, frequency of agitations and VIP movement in the area, the officer said.




Nice, I think the Indian police forces now need to start inducting patrol vehicles like Agra:







And operate them like many Western nations ie 2 patrol officers who patrol certain locations and respond to certain calls. The current PCR/van/jeep model of having each vehicle with 3-4 officers and the like is just outdated.



Also there needs to be a massive revamp of police training to international standards as well as the personal equipment of each individual officer like this:









The future is looking good though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

AGRA PD is an example for rest of the country.I hope other PDs modernise quickly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie




----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> Mohali/Chandigarh
> Punjab on Monday became the first state in the country to launch mobile women commando squads to curb the crime against women, speed up police response, help in prevention of crime against women, and assist the victims and perpetrators to the book.
> 
> Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal, who also holds Home portfolio, flagged off the women commando squads for all corporation towns and big cities in the state from Mohali.
> 
> He said that the state would cover all cities with women commando squads within three months. This initiative has been necessitated keeping in view the rising crime against women all over the country. &#8220;We have given intensive training to women commandos so that they could deal with any eventuality,&#8221; Sukhbir disclosed.
> 
> He stated that the pilot project of Women Armed Special Protection Squads (WASPS) launched last week in Bathinda Zone had turned out to be successful. &#8220;Women are increasingly becoming confident to approach women commandos to report incidents of eve-teasing and other crime against them. In view of the success of this pilot project, it is being replicated throughout the state,&#8221; Deputy Chief Minister told reporters.
> 
> He added that on receipt of any complaint to women helpline, both mobile teams and PCR personnel would respond instantly. These mobile teams would be deployed near women colleges, schools, co-educational colleges, girls&#8217; hostels, working women hostels, busy markets, malls, cinemas and other sensitive points.
> 
> &#8220;These teams would instil a sense of security and provide a safe living and working environment to women and protect them against offences like eve-teasing, molestation, stalking and chain snatching,&#8221; he hoped.
> 
> Sukhbir sounded confident that constitution and deployment of these teams would result in improving the police response to curb such crimes. He described it as a confidence building measure for curbing crime against women.
> 
> Emphasising on increasing the strength of women in the police force, the Home Minister said that Punjab would soon start a recruitment drive to select 500 women DSPs and ASIs, who would be in-charge of women police stations. &#8220;My aim is to increase the strength of women cops in the Punjab Police from present 3 per cent to 15 per cent and then further raise it to 33 per cent,&#8221; he revealed.
> 
> Reiterating the resolve of the Punjab government to act tough against drug peddlers, the Deputy Chief Minister said that during last week alone, more than 875 drug pushers had been arrested under a sustained campaign of Punjab Police. The state security agencies have made record recovery of narcotics.


dailypost: Mobile women commando squad flagged off


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> dailypost: Mobile women commando squad flagged off



I hate it when Police and Paramilitary units uses Army Camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I hate it when Police and Paramilitary units uses Army Camo.



Agree 100%! No need for it at all. It is purely for aesthtics and serves no actual purpose on a day-day basis as they are operating in towns and cities not jungles or feilds!!

And as police officers their job is not to blend in to their surroundings but to stand out in fact!! Additionally they're not even some special/SWAT unit where it could be understandable if they were but as beat cops it is just absurd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I hate it when Police and Paramilitary units uses Army Camo.



It is simply idiotic. An attempt by the Cops to show that they are smarter and more efficient than they actually are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Agree 100%! No need for it at all. It is purely for aesthtics and serves no actual purpose on a day-day basis as they are operating in towns and cities not jungles or feilds!!



Right...and Punjab police has given its police commandos a prettty cool camo.Why cant they give it to these women commandos.

Even the Garuds,Marcos,Cobra,CRPF,BSF have stopped using Army camo and the Police units should make a not of that.

I will not like it if F-INSAS Army camo gets used by everyone.I think we need to stop the current system of Army camo being freely available in the market.There needs to be a proper store where you get camo issued after showing your ID or the Army should only supply these.

It gets misused by terrorists in the end.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I hate it when Police and Paramilitary units uses Army Camo.





Capt.Popeye said:


> It is simply idiotic. An attempt by the Cops to show that they are smarter and more efficient than they actually are!



I prefer their blue police uniform (for a police unit):



















I don't know if this camo uniform is purely for show or what but it appears that on a day to day basis these cops are going to be wearing this blue uniform. I wish police forces across India would replace their Khakis with this kind of blue uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989

View image: 2 cr
ambulance of Govt. of Odisha

View image: 1 8
odisha police before ipl match

View image: 2
View image: 3
View image: 1545 big
View image: 1552 big
View image: 1558 big
View image: 1570 big




Bhubaneswar Cuttack commisionerate police

View image: 3684
View image: 8383
View image: 8386
View image: 8402
Bhubaneswar Cuttack commisionerate police head quarter

View image: 4295
View image: 4292
View image: 4287
View image: 4280
View image: 4433
View image: 13402
Bhubaneswar Cuttack police control room


View image: 575575 513626788701817 965335117 n
View image: imagaes
View image: 887265 354711944649321 84384152 o
108 ambulance service

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soumya1989

*ZHL launches &#8216;Dial 108 in Emergency' Service in PPP with Govt. of Odisha*


Report by OdishaDiary bureau, Bhubaneswar: The residents of Odisha can now dial 108 in any emergency and get a well equipped ambulance free of cost as part of the Odisha Emergency Medical Ambulance Service (OEMAS) launched in the state on 5th March. 

The government of Odisha conceptualized this state-wide modern emergency ambulance service in collaboration with an eminent company based in Mumbai, Ziqitza Health Care Ltd. The project will be run under Public Private Partnership (PPP) mode and in the first phase will cover the 15 districts in the state with a network of fully equipped 280 ambulances in phase 1.

Through a single toll &#8211; free emergency number 1-0-8, any individual, in any medical emergency situation, can call and get help in an average of 20 minutes in urban and 30 minutes in rural areas. The 108 Emergency Response Services is dedicated to help save lives in an emergency.

The state government and ZHL had signed an agreement earlier on 1st August, 2012. Thereafter, infrastructure such as custom-made ambulances equipped with life-saving equipment, state-of-the-art call centre, IT and network equipment and so on were procured and organized, and training of the emergency medical technicians (EMT) who would provide emergency care to the needy was also imparted.

The first lot of 280 ambulances will be operational in the districts of Angul, Bhadrak , Baleswar , Cuttack , Dhenkanal , Ganjam , Jajpur , Khurda, Keonjhar , Koraput , Mayurbhanj , Puri , Rayagada , Sambalpur , Sundargarh.
From these districts, anyone irrespective of income, caste, religion, age and gender, can call 108 in an emergency from anywhere at any time 24 x 7 and they will be assisted.

A centralized Call Centre has been set-up in Bhubaneswar city. The centre is equipped with the latest technology and infrastructure with trained manpower. The ambulances are strategically located in the operational district in such a way that the entire district can be covered within minimum time. The entire service right from a person making a call to the necessary pre-hospital care in the ambulance and taking the victim to the nearest hospital will be absolutely free to every citizen in Odisha.

&#8220;We truly appreciate the efforts and support received from the Govt. of Odisha for the noble initiation and all the support provided so far which has helped us to launch the service in Odisha.&#8221; said Ms Sweta Mangal, CEO, Ziqitza Health Care Ltd.

ZHL had been set up with a vision to assist in saving human lives by providing a leading network of fully equipped Advanced and Basic Life Support Ambulances across the developing world. ZHL is currently operating 860 Ambulances across Mumbai, Bihar, Kerala, Punjab and Rajasthan. ZHL has reputed investors like Acumen Fund, GMR/AMR (USA largest Ambulance Company), HDFC, IDFC and India Value Fund on board. ZHL&#8217;s Strategic Partners include London Ambulance Services, Life Supporters Institute of Health Science and New York Presbyterian Emergency Medical Service (NYP-EMS).

ZHL has currently more than 4800 people working tirelessly, day and night, to serve people in India. Since inception ZHL has served more than 2 million people across India.

http://www.orissadiary.com/CurrentNews.asp?id=39911

http://newindianexpress.com/states/odisha/108-emergency-ambulance-service-in-7-more-districts/2013/04/24/article1559195.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai police Bomb Disposal unit:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Mumbai police:




He is a martials arts/combat system trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> He is a martials arts/combat system trainer.



Ahh, the person I got it from lied!! I like his M4 though.

It must be a toy- civilians aren't allowed such weapons in India.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Ahh, the person I got it from lied!! I like his M4 though.
> 
> It must be a toy- civilians aren't allowed such weapons in India.



Or maybe he got this pic clicked in Phillipines where he regularly goes.


Pekiti Tirsia Kali India | We Believe In Life, Not In Death, We Believe In Healthy Living, Not In Sickness, We Believe In Success Not In Failure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mirage2K

*BSF at Wagah*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bombaywalla

Here's an old Bombay Electric Supply and Transport (BEST) service & recovery lorry trying to pull a (BEST route AS4) King Long out of its misery. Thankfully, the undertaking is in the process of selling off all of its KL buses...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## deep hacker here

he ha yoyoyoytoyoyoyoyoyoyoy
footballllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Here's an old Bombay Electric Supply and Transport (BEST) service & recovery lorry trying to pull a (BEST route AS4) King Long out of its misery. Thankfully, the undertaking is in the process of selling off all of its KL buses...



Yeah I'd heard that Chinese rubbish had performed just atrociously in Mumbai- I hope the same fate doesn't meet the Chinese-origin rolling stock on the Mumbai Metro that already looks sub-par just going by aesthetics. 


+ btw @Bombaywalla what will replace these ACC KLs? VOLVOs or TATA Marcpolos?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


> Yeah I'd heard that Chinese rubbish had performed just atrociously in Mumbai- I hope the same fate doesn't meet the Chinese-origin rolling stock on the Mumbai Metro that already looks sub-par just going by aesthetics.
> 
> 
> + btw @Bombaywalla what will replace these ACC KLs? VOLVOs or TATA Marcpolos?



BEST are going to replace these Ceritas buses with Volvos...these are not KingLongs...but are manufactured in Chandigarh with Kinglong parts


----------



## Abingdonboy

mirage2K said:


> BEST are going to replace these Ceritas buses with Volvos...these are not KingLongs...but are manufactured in Chandigarh with Kinglong parts



Volvo buses are made in India and are stilled called Volvos! Lol- I get what you are saying, Volvo buses are made in India by Volvo but KL's aren't. Fair enough. 


Any way good news! All the pics I've seen of them up close show some serious issues with poor design and durability. Team BHP forumers are very critical of these KL (origin) buses and heavily criticise the poor build quality, cr@p ride and polluting engines. Volvo buses in India always look stunning!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


> Volvo buses are made in India and are stilled called Volvos! Lol- I get what you are saying, Volvo buses are made in India by Volvo but KL's aren't. Fair enough.
> 
> 
> Any way good news! All the pics I've seen of them up close show some serious issues with poor design and durability. Team BHP forumers are very critical of these KL (origin) buses and heavily criticise the poor build quality, cr@p ride and polluting engines. Volvo buses in India always look stunning!!



if these were made by Kinglong they would have Kinglong logos on the buses and not Ceritas


----------



## mirage2K

Volvo buses of BEST










*Volvo buses of New Mumbai Municipal Transport*





*Ceritas buses*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

mirage2K said:


> Volvo buses of BEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Volvo buses of New Mumbai Municipal Transport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ceritas buses*



Very cool!

One of BEST's brand new CNG VOLVOs:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> + btw @Bombaywalla what will replace these ACC KLs? VOLVOs or TATA Marcpolos?



I've heard that Volvo will replace all KLs in the BEST fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jiki

soumya1989 said:


> View image: 2 cr
> ambulance of Govt. of Odisha
> 
> View image: 1 8
> odisha police before ipl match
> 
> View image: 2
> View image: 3
> View image: 1545 big
> View image: 1552 big
> View image: 1558 big
> View image: 1570 big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhubaneswar Cuttack commisionerate police
> 
> View image: 3684
> View image: 8383
> View image: 8386
> View image: 8402
> Bhubaneswar Cuttack commisionerate police head quarter
> 
> View image: 4295
> View image: 4292
> View image: 4287
> View image: 4280
> View image: 4433
> View image: 13402
> Bhubaneswar Cuttack police control room
> 
> 
> View image: 575575 513626788701817 965335117 n
> View image: imagaes
> View image: 887265 354711944649321 84384152 o
> 108 ambulance service



thnx soumya1989 for the pics of Odisha police,it's very good to see the HQ of Bhubneswar-Cuttuck commissionerate police.Actually some controversy had occurred at the time of it's building bcoz of corruption charges on official for such a monumental buldng as a police HQ, but still i love it very much ,it;s truly a monumental stucture in bhubneswar city and incorporates some state of the art technology.

I want to tell u all in dis forum dat BBSR police is very very strict towards traffic rule and these guys are very much active in fine collection  i have seen such kind of activeness regarding fine collection only in Mumbai police not even in pune, bang,chen,hyd police (at least regarding fine collection) . i have wasted atleast 4000 to 5000 bucks by giving fine in 4 yrs in Bhubneswar  that too only for not wearing helmat, over speeding and wrong parking.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989

jiki said:


> thnx soumya1989 for the pics of Odisha police,it's very good to see the HQ of Bhubneswar-Cuttuck commissionerate police.Actually some controversy had occurred at the time of it's building bcoz of corruption charges on official for such a monumental buldng as a police HQ, but still i love it very much ,it;s truly a monumental stucture in bhubneswar city and incorporates some state of the art technology.
> 
> I want to tell u all in dis forum dat BBSR police is very very strict towards traffic rule and these guys are very much active in fine collection  i have seen such kind of activeness regarding fine collection only in Mumbai police not even in pune, bang,chen,hyd police (at least regarding fine collection) . i have wasted atleast 4000 to 5000 bucks by giving fine in 4 yrs in Bhubneswar  that too only for not wearing helmat, over speeding and wrong parking.......



I know man after after incorporation of commisionerate police special rules they are very strict. Even I have given fine once for not wearing helmet(at that time my friend just holding the helmet in back sit and I was riding). Actually rules are strict in BBSR and some parts of cuttack. Are you from Odisha??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Railway Canine unit*







*Force One Commando*






*Various Canine units of Police Forces taking part in Police Dog competition in Bhopal*






*Mumbai Police Dog Squad*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

*2-wheeler ambulances to hit roads soon*

NEW DELHI: Soon, there will be two-wheeler ambulances known as "first responders" across the country to provide emergency medical care to people in congested areas, by-lanes and crowded zones where other types of ambulances cannot reach. This category of ambulance is popular in countries including US, UK, Australia and Sweden which can provide first-aid, but don't transport patients.

The Centre recently decided to allow four categories of ambulances including this one to ensure that ambulances are equipped with necessary gadgets and trained manpower to take care of patients during transit to hospitals. The National Ambulance Code recommended by Central Motor Vehicles Rules-Technical Standing Committee ( CMVR-TSC) specifies that the ambulance would be in "brilliant white" and would be built in a manner that it doesn't disintegrate even if it turns turtle. Besides, ceiling, interior sidewalls and doors of patient's compartment will be non-permeable and resistant to disinfectant. Moreover, patient cabin will be complete with a digital display panel to show status of oxygen supply.

The four types of ambulances (A, B, C & D) are - first responder, patient transport, basic life support and advanced life support. Implementation of this code will ensure uniformity. So far there was no guideline for hospitals and agencies for floating tenders and for industry outlining required specifications.

So now transport vehicles are often converted into ambulances with virtually non-existent emergency care facilities for patients. Majority of ambulances have no proper storage facility, non-ambulatory ventilator support system and other necessary features.

Patient transport vehicle will be designed to transport stable patients for non-emergency transfers like scheduled visits for treatment, routine physical examinations, x-rays etc. Basic life support ambulance will be designed and equipped with staff for transportation and treatment of patients requiring non-invasive airway management/basic monitoring. Advanced life support ambulances will be designed and equipped for transport and treatment of emergency patients requiring invasive airway management and intensive monitoring.

2-wheeler ambulances to hit roads soon - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*Sashtra Seema Bal - SSB (Armed Border Force) formerly Special Services Bureau*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

mirage2K said:


> *2-wheeler ambulances to hit roads soon*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Soon, there will be two-wheeler ambulances known as "first responders" across the country to provide emergency medical care to people in congested areas, by-lanes and crowded zones where other types of ambulances cannot reach. This category of ambulance is popular in countries including US, UK, Australia and Sweden which can provide first-aid, but don't transport patients.
> 
> The Centre recently decided to allow four categories of ambulances including this one to ensure that ambulances are equipped with necessary gadgets and trained manpower to take care of patients during transit to hospitals. The National Ambulance Code recommended by Central Motor Vehicles Rules-Technical Standing Committee ( CMVR-TSC) specifies that the ambulance would be in "brilliant white" and would be built in a manner that it doesn't disintegrate even if it turns turtle. Besides, ceiling, interior sidewalls and doors of patient's compartment will be non-permeable and resistant to disinfectant. Moreover, patient cabin will be complete with a digital display panel to show status of oxygen supply.
> 
> The four types of ambulances (A, B, C & D) are - first responder, patient transport, basic life support and advanced life support. Implementation of this code will ensure uniformity. So far there was no guideline for hospitals and agencies for floating tenders and for industry outlining required specifications.
> 
> So now transport vehicles are often converted into ambulances with virtually non-existent emergency care facilities for patients. Majority of ambulances have no proper storage facility, non-ambulatory ventilator support system and other necessary features.
> 
> Patient transport vehicle will be designed to transport stable patients for non-emergency transfers like scheduled visits for treatment, routine physical examinations, x-rays etc. Basic life support ambulance will be designed and equipped with staff for transportation and treatment of patients requiring non-invasive airway management/basic monitoring. Advanced life support ambulances will be designed and equipped for transport and treatment of emergency patients requiring invasive airway management and intensive monitoring.
> 
> 2-wheeler ambulances to hit roads soon - The Times of India



This has got to be the news of the day! Not the bike first responders but that the GoI has gone ahead with it plans of regulated the type of ambulances on the roads in India. Goiing by The new codes one won't be seeing those cr@ppy vans being used as ambulances but proper fitted out ambulances as seen in developed nations as the norm. 


Great news!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi IGI Airport's ARFF ladder truck:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bihar Airport's ARFF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Banglore Fire Station












KAMAZ fire truck??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


>



God it annoys me to see that fire truck (far right) in service and still being bought. An utter joke. 



-------------------------

Some firefighting bikes in India:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

> God it annoys me to see that fire truck (far right) in service and still being bought. An utter joke.


 We need to ban tata from selling chassises with that weird looking cowl from the 80s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> We need to ban tata from selling chassises with that weird looking cowl from the 80s



Just use the PRIMA chassis FFS!!


--------------------


Delhi Police and Fire serice in action:







Note the new logo being applied to all Delhi police vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bangalore traffic police:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bangalore Traffic police:
















One of Bangalore's traffic management control centre:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Agra Police:






@Bombaywalla do you have any Indian emergency vehicle pics to share?


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


>



I love the Hindi translation of 'fire station' - 'Agnishaman Kendra' 




Abingdonboy said:


> @Bombaywalla do you have any Indian emergency vehicle pics to share?



Mate, not at the mo'. Soon tho'...




gslv mk3 said:


> KAMAZ fire truck??



Yup possibly. I've also seen Tatra cab+chassis fire engines in some of the country's bigger fire stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> I love the Hindi translation of 'fire station' - 'Agnishaman Kendra'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, not at the mo'. Soon tho'...




Cool bro!


Bombaywalla said:


> Yup possibly. I've also seen Tatra cab+chassis fire engines in some of the country's bigger fire stations.



Yeah those TATRAs are pretty common but are being phased put by the likes of the PANTHER and STRIKER CFT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Goa Fire Dept:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gujarat police: 
















Mumbai traffic police:






Bangalore traffic police:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rapid Action Force:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RAPID ACTION FORCE:





































http://cache1.asset-cache.net/gc/


[IMG]http://www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/01383/DE03_CITY_PG3_3COL_1383391f.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Chetak Commando-Gujrat
































Well Equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Chetak Commando-Gujrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Equipped.



Cool- one of the better equipped police SRUs in India certainly. 


These must be for them then:




Abingdonboy said:


> Gujarat police:


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool- one of the better equipped police SRUs in India certainly.
> 
> 
> These must be for them then:



Yeah they are..I came to know about them from the Spec Ops guy i met.He knows someone from this force very well.


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Yeah they are..I came to know about them from the Spec Ops guy i met.He knows someone from this force very well.



How does he rate the force?


----------



## Koovie

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Chetak Commando-Gujrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well Equipped.



*Cobra, Greyhound, Octupus (! -_- ), crocodile.. etc and now Chetak ?! 

Who comes up with these names ?! *

PS: Nice pics and equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> How does he rate the force?



He rates them pretty well for a POLICE Intervention Unit.

Also,We have to keep in mind that these Units are trained by Instructors from some or the other Special Units in India.So they are well trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

*Please dont tell me that this blue thing is their "commando vehicle" ?!?!?!?! 
*


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Koovie said:


> *Please dont tell me that this blue thing is their "commando vehicle" ?!?!?!?!
> *



LOL..It is mate.

Vehicles will come man...but i am happy to see that atleast they have the basic things that a operator of a special unit needs.(I am hoping they have a good helmet)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> *Please dont tell me that this blue thing is their "commando vehicle" ?!?!?!?!
> *





COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> LOL..It is mate.
> 
> Vehicles will come man...but i am happy to see that atleast they have the basic things that a operator of a special unit needs.(I am hoping they have a good helmet)



2013 pics:



Abingdonboy said:


> Gujarat police:



New vehicles!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Abingdonboy said:


> AGRA PD:




Can be a nice wallpaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD SWAT TRAINING:




































Training with 7 PARA (AIRBORNE):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Man,AGRA is safe even without NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Man,AGRA is safe even without NSG.



Every state and large town/city needs a SWAT/SRU up to this standard- regardless of the presence of the NSG.

AGRA PD police bike:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Latest batch of Bangalore Fire Dept's VOLVOs almost ready for delivery:












CC @Manzone799 via TEAM BHP. Pic from his thread *" Report: Volvo India's 15th Anniversary celebrations @ the Bangalore Factory
" 6th June 2013.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yamuna Expressway Patrol vehicles:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Yamuna Expressway ERV:








ONGC Fire tuck:

















NHAI (National Highway Authority of India) Patrol vehicle:








NHAI Ambulance:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

NHAI Patrol:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Maharastra police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

from tata website-bomb disposal truck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD SWAT team training- unarmed combat:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

ONGC's fire drills:


----------



## Abingdonboy

NATIONAL DISASTER RESPONSE FORCE (NDRF):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

NDRF MOUNTAIN SEARCH & RESCUE:


----------



## Abingdonboy

NDRF Contd:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

NDRF CONTD:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

*MUMBAI COPS COULD GET NEW CUSTOM BUILT ROYAL ENFIELD CLASSIC 350 BASED PATROL BIKES*



> In the coming months, Mumbai&#8217;s police force could get brand new patrol bikes based on the Royal Enfield Classic 350. The Classic 350, which will form the donor bike for the customized patrol motorcycle, will be modified suitably by Road Rage Custom Builds, a motorcycle customization outfit based out of Mumbai. The man who founded Road Rage Custom Builds, Mr Gabriel Zuzarte, has just gotten approval from the RTO for inducting the custom built Classic 350 based motorcycles as patrol bikes for the Mumbai police. The motorcycle features a whole host of changes, with a raft of technological additions to transform the Classic 350 into a high tech patrolling motorcycle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stuff such as all weather cameras at the front and the rear, an all weather laptop and printer, pannier boxes to carry first aid kits and paraphernalia to cordon off crime scenes, LED beacons and additional batteries to support all this gadgetry are the various features that the custom cop bike is expected to feature. The first road going version of this concept cop bike is expected to be ready by August 2013, following which the motorcycle is expected to be tested heavily by the Mumbai police. If the custom motorcycle comes out successful in these tests, the Mumbai police could induct the Royal Enfield Classic 350 based tech packed patrol motorcycle into its brigade of patrol vehicles.*
> The Royal Enfield Bullet has been a staple among armed force, the police forces and other paramilitary forces across India for the past many decades. *Royal Enfield Bullets are being steadily replaced across many police forces across the country with newer motorcycles such as the Bajaj Pulsar and the TVS Apache*. With the new fangled UCE engine giving Royal Enfield motorcycles better fuel economy, performance and reliability, Royal Enfield motorcycles could make a comeback into the police forces of India, as a modern patrol bike. The Indian armed forces have already inducted UCE based Royal Enfield motorcycles into their fleets.



Mumbai cops could get new custom built Royal Enfield Classic 350 based patrol bikes - Indian Cars Bikes : Indian Cars Bikes
@Bombaywalla- be on the look out for these bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## President

Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.
> 
> 
> BTW
> this picture reminds me of something.



This pic reminds you of what ?


----------



## soumya1989

Odisha police at POSCO side


----------



## soumya1989

Congressi mobs and Odisha police






Naveen Patnaik flags off Community Policing System in Cuttack


----------



## soumya1989




----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy

Good news for protesters. Delhi Police new batons to now 'hurt less' : North, News - India Today


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police have installed around 1,333 CCTV cameras in the city costing Rs 70 crore | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Exclusive: Delhi Police to use high-tech sound device to disperse unruly protesters : Delhi, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police have installed around 1,333 CCTV cameras in the city costing Rs 70 crore | Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

President said:


> This pic reminds you of what ?



that effing troll was referring to the 26/11 Taj attacks


----------



## President

mirage2K said:


> that effing troll of refering to the 26/11 Taj attacks



The marksmen standing in front reminded me changes after it ..anyways RIP to people who lost lives in 26/11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Biplab Bijay

Mare-e-momin is laughing on the death of women and children. Should i laugh in the same manner when terrorist activities are going on in pakistan ? Mods, please think.



Umair Nawaz said:


> No Bro theren r manny Good examples in the world to learn from.
> 
> BTW they r not first nor the last to make cars, even Iranis make their own.
> 
> 
> BTW
> this picture reminds me of something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xuxu1457

Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi Police have installed around 1,333 CCTV cameras in the city costing Rs 70 crore | Mail Online



There must be something behind that, the price is sooooooooo unbelieveble; and 1333 CCTV is only a drop for a city; 
EG. in Dalian city, 6.7million people, about 4400 public buses, 6 cctv/bus, about 26400 cctv cameras only for buses;

a small market nere my room, about 200m^2, there are 16 cctv in it; HD camera is at price of 200Yuan(31$)-700Yuan(110$,High definition infrared camera can be used at night), Full protection at 600-2000. 

1333*110=14600$


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soumya1989



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD SWAT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bombaywalla

An old Bombay Police Rapid Intervention Vehicle (RIV) based on the Mahindra Bolero...




cc: me

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

xuxu1457 said:


> There must be something behind that, the price is sooooooooo unbelieveble; and 1333 CCTV is only a drop for a city;
> EG. in Dalian city, 6.7million people, about 4400 public buses, 6 cctv/bus, about 26400 cctv cameras only for buses;
> 
> a small market nere my room, about 200m^2, there are 16 cctv in it; HD camera is at price of 200Yuan(31$)-700Yuan(110$,High definition infrared camera can be used at night), Full protection at 600-2000.
> 
> 1333*110=14600$



These cameras are excuding those installed in Metro rail,Metro station,Railway stations and Airport.

Only a high intellectual Chinese could come up with a stupid example like this without reading the full article.

For your kind information,there are 2-4 cameras installed in ever coach of a metro.Then there are tens of camera installed in metro station,railway station and Airport.

This quoted article was for the markets and had you spent some time using your "highly capable and higly scoring IQ brain" you would have been able to understand that it is a process and more are gonna be installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> An old Bombay Police Rapid Intervention Vehicle (RIV) based on the Mahindra Bolero...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc: me



Cool pic- what do you mean by "old"? Are they being replaced by somthing newer?


These are used for crowd control right?


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool pic- what do you mean by "old"? Are they being replaced by somthing newer?



It's "old" going by the vehicle's reg number and condition, mate.




Abingdonboy said:


> These are used for crowd control right?



Yup! One of these is usually stationed outside the 1857 Indian Freedom Memorial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> It's "old" going by the vehicle's reg number and condition, mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! One of these is usually stationed outside the 1857 Indian Freedom Memorial.


Cool. Can you explain how you deduce the age of a vehicle from looking at its number plate? Apart from the first two letters relating to the State registration I don't know what the other symbols relate to.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool. Can you explain how you deduce the age of a vehicle from looking at its number plate? Apart from the first two letters relating to the State registration I don't know what the other symbols relate to.



As you've rightly pointed out, the 2-letters at the beginning of every Indian licence plate denote the State code. The next two digits denote the RTO (which is the equivalent of the DMV), the next few 6-7 digit alpha-numerical combination is the actual vehicle number.

Taking the Mahindra above as an example; MH = Maharashtra; 01 = Tardeo (South Bombay) RTO; ZA 486 is the actual vehicle number. The 'ZA' series is usually reserved for special vehicles/government and police vehicles in Maharashtra, and has been around for some time, and the fact that it's only 3 digits i.e '486', means that it's an early reg in the series. In Bombay, all MH 01 reg vehicles are from the island city, MH 02/03 - western and eastern suburbs respectively, MH 04 - Thane, MH 05 - Kalyan + Ulhasnagar etc.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> As you've rightly pointed out, the 2-letters at the beginning of every Indian licence plate denote the State code. The next two digits denote the RTO (which is the equivalent of the DMV), the next few 6-7 digit alpha-numerical combination is the actual vehicle number.
> 
> Taking the Mahindra above as an example; MH = Maharashtra; 01 = Tardeo (South Bombay) RTO; ZA 486 is the actual vehicle number. The 'ZA' series is usually reserved for special vehicles/government and police vehicles in Maharashtra, and has been around for some time, and the fact that it's only 3 digits i.e '486', means that it's an early reg in the series. In Bombay, all MH 01 reg vehicles are from the island city, MH 02/03 - western and eastern suburbs respectively, MH 04 - Thane, MH 05 - Kalyan + Ulhasnagar etc.


Ahhh, I see! Thanks for the explanation bro!!


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> Ahhh, I see! Thanks for the explanation bro!!



No problemo. Anytime!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DELHI POLICE'S NEW PCR VANS:




> Tired of facing allegation of delays and misconduct by PCR van personnel, the department has decided to equip all vans and police motorcycles with cameras and recording devices to capture real-time video feed of incidents.
> 
> The move is expected to improve police image and raise culpability.










> The strength of police control room vans is set to reach 1,000 with the much-awaited induction of 370 vans on Monday.
> 
> The setups would be equipped with 3G wireless connectivity to transfer live feeds to the command centre.
> 
> "These steps are going to restore integrity in police functioning ," a top cop said.











> Police have also planned to procure individual mobile units to capture real-time video feed of incidents like riot situation , building collapse , rallies and protests , so that police action is monitored and the footage can be used as evidence .
















> The vans would also have auxiliary shoulder-mounted video units for recording from inaccessible areas.
> 
> The PCR vans will also have a computer terminal which will facilitate extraction and verification of numberplates during vehicle checks and accidents to ascertain if they are stolen .











> The procedure is being monitored by special commissioners of police Deepak Mishra , Dharmendra Kumar and T N Mohan , the source said .
> 
> The procurement will be supervised by DCP R K Jha.
> 
> *The move is a part of police modernization .On the list of goals is creation of infrastructure for 'air policing' with helicopters and commandos equipped with sophisticated weapons and surveillance gadgets hovering over the city , the source said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some more of the Delhi PD's new PCRs:































---------------------------------








-----------------------------


Soon, Delhi Police to track location of distress caller - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

> *Delhi Police will now be at your doorstep in half the time than usual.
> 
> In its bid to cut the response time of distress and emergency calls, the city police have procured a new device and are in the process of developing a software with which any call made to the central police control room (CPCR) will also reach the nearest police station.*
> 
> This initiative, christened the CPCR-police stations connectivity project, *is the first of its kind in the country. *The motive behind inducting the new and advanced *&#8220;first responder system&#8221; is to cut short the response time taken by police vehicles in reaching the distressed caller,* besides ensuring active participation of local policemen in emergency situations.
> 
> Currently, the average time taken by a PCR van to reach the crime spot after receiving a distress call from the caller varies between three and 10 minutes, police say. If senior police officers are to be believed, the new system *will help bring down the response time to a maximum of seven minutes.*
> 
> TN Mohan, special commissioner of police (operations), said the cost of the project was around Rs. 2.25 crore and its installation process would be completed in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> While explaining the functioning of the advanced first-responder system, Mohan said the hardware, which consisted of servers and computers, would be connected to terminals and telephones at police stations through the cyber highway.
> *
> &#8220;The new system will allow calls made to the CPCR to also reach the district control rooms and local police stations. It is a multi-tasking, single-point delivery system which will help us in involving local police and ensuring their presence at the crime spot without waiting for the arrival of the PCR van,&#8221; said Mohan, adding that he hopes that the advanced system will be functional by the end of July.*
> 
> Any distress call now made to 100 (the CPCR number) is first received by an attendant who decides the police station concerned and forwards the call to the dispatcher. The dispatcher finds the location of the caller and dispatches the call to the district control room concerned from where the local police gets information about the call.
> 
> &#8220;In the present scenario, the role of the local police was only to arrive at the crime spot and begin their investigation. In emergency calls like road accidents, the local police reach the accident spot normally when the victims were already taken to the nearest hospital by the PCR van. But after the competition of the project, they will be bound to reach the crime spots either before or seconds after the arrival of the PCR van,&#8221; said a senior police officer.



New system to ensure police respond faster - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Indian police and patrol sedans dine at separate tables.

Sedans don't suit us, we need SUVs.

I want all Indian metropolitan cops to patrol in Mahindra XUV500 or Tata Safari Storme.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Indian police and patrol sedans dine at separate tables.
> 
> Sedans don't suit us, we need SUVs.
> 
> I want all Indian metropolitan cops to patrol in Mahindra XUV500 or Tata Safari Storme.



It should be a mix IMHO. In cities where the roads are excellent and it is urban patrolling then sedans are fine but a few XUV-500s/STORMES would be good to have aorund. Same goes for highways/expressways. Then for rural/semi-rural cops the SUVs are a must.


----------



## Abingdonboy

+ @Gessler seeing bloody Gypsys/innovo SUVs being used as "interceptors" or patrol vehicles on highways is the most absurd concept- they aren't going to have the performance to pursue any speeding vehicles nor cover large distances in short-spans.


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> It should be a mix IMHO. In cities where the roads are excellent and it is urban patrolling then sedans are fine but a few XUV-500s/STORMES would be good to have aorund. Same goes for highways/expressways. Then for rural/semi-rural cops the SUVs are a must.



XUV 500 is the best car I can see that Indian police should be moving around in...









Sedan or SUV we should only buy vehicles from Indian carmakers in bulk. I hate the idea of
giving out such contracts to Toyota, Chevrolet or others. Mahindra/Tata cars are selling big
in Indian market, if the common Indian middle-class citizen finds these local makers' cars
respectable, why are the public services not passing a rule that only those cars made by
local manufacturers should be bought for any public service department?

Stupid politicians...don't know where to push the button and where to not. And they
talk about driving local industrial entities' growth.



Abingdonboy said:


> + @Gessler seeing bloody Gypsys/innovo SUVs being used as "interceptors" or patrol vehicles on highways is the most absurd concept- they aren't going to have the performance to pursue any speeding vehicles nor cover large distances in short-spans.



XUV should be able to catch anything except a sports car.

Just sayin'

Although we should have dedicated high-speed interceptors for national highways and outer ring
roads...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Gessler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Alok Industries (Mumbai) awesome fire trucks:







@Bombaywalla- your are a Mumbaite- are Alok Industeries' factories that big?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Roybot, I remember a convo we had earlier wrt the BIC F1 circuit concerning emergency vehicles. These (above) are the kind of fire trucks the circuit should have- not those cr@ppy TATAs! Let your uncle know lol!!!


----------



## gslv mk3

Seems like other police forces are going in for innovas!!!

*Kerala police *-45 innovas on duty for Kerala Highway police







*Kerala police thunderbolts commandos *get new cars-Mahindra Xylo and Tata Winger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

gslv mk3 said:


> Seems like other police forces are going in for innovas!!!
> 
> *Kerala police *-45 innovas on duty for Kerala Highway police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerala police thunderbolts commandos *get new cars-Mahindra Xylo and Tata Winger




I love this car  

So versatile and it has a good performance too


----------



## gslv mk3

Koovie said:


> I love this car
> 
> So versatile and it has a good performance too



Xylo,Winger or Innova??

I've only one problem-all of them are 'body on chassis'..Cannot be used for high speed chases due to the body roll


----------



## Koovie

gslv mk3 said:


> Xylo,Winger or Innova??
> 
> I've only one problem-all of them are 'body on chassis'..Cannot be used for high speed chases due to the body roll



Anyone trying to flee in a high speed chase is going to kill himself anyway on most our roads ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

gslv mk3 said:


> Xylo,Winger or Innova??
> 
> I've only one problem-all of them are 'body on chassis'..Cannot be used for high speed chases due to the body roll



That's why I suggested XUV500 which is monocoque construction.

However ladder-frame chassis is more rugged for rural environments hence Boleros with it
used in rural area will be awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Koovie  You are right bro  @Gessler mmm..and a two wheel drive XUV only costs as much as an Innova!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

gslv mk3 said:


> @Koovie  You are right bro  @Gessler mmm..and a two wheel drive XUV only costs as much as an Innova!!



Yes...and also compare the engine ouput (horsepower) and torque (in newton-meters) of the
two vehicle XUV and the Toyota...

*Horsepower*
XUV500 : 140 bhp
Innova : 132 bhp

*Torque*
XUV500 : 400 NM
Innova : 180-200 NM

Just look at the phenomenal torque XUV gives even in FWD config, Innova is no match.

And also note all the features offered by XUV while Innova has none of the them on most models -

www.mahindraxuv500.com

^^look up the "what makes it unique" column/tab to have a run down of the features it comes with.

Link : http://mahindraxuv500.com/product/whatmakesitunique.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> @Koovie  You are right bro  @Gessler * mmm..and a two wheel drive XUV only costs as much as an Innova!!*


is that so? Damn I'd love to see some XUVs in Indian police service with light bars! What a statement for India!



gslv mk3 said:


> *Kerala police thunderbolts commandos *get new cars-Mahindra Xylo and Tata Winger



They seem to have done this properly- handlebars and skids on the outside allow the vehicle to be used as a assault vehicle aka:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Quick list for the important features: -

Hill Descent and Hill-Hold Control
Interactive Torque Management (ITM)
Static-Bending Projector Headlamps
Micro-Hybrid Technology
Electronic Stability Program (ESP)

and more...XUV is really great.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> is that so? Damn I'd love to see some XUVs in Indian police service with light bars! What a statement for India!



XUV costs Rs 12. - 15 lakh
Innova costs Rs 11-14 lakh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Gessler @gslv mk3 what about fuel efficiency? I'm almost certain this is a major factor that would play in the minds of every Indian PD.


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> @Gessler @gslv mk3 what about fuel efficiency? I'm almost certain this is a major factor that would play in the minds of every Indian PD.



Innova offers around 11-12 kmpl while XUV also is around the same at 11kmpl (diesel).



gslv mk3 said:


> XUV costs Rs 12. - 15 lakh
> Innova costs Rs 11-14 lakh



Innova price can go up to 17 lakhs in some of our cities...XUV forward-wheel
drive is less than 16 lakhs in most places.

Plus XUV offers AWD, Innova lacks it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Innova offers around 11-12 kmpl while XUV also is around the same at 11kmpl (diesel).



hmmm- not much in it wrt Innova and XUV is there?


It seems most PDs in India are rapidly phasing out their Gypsys and many seem to be going for a mix of the Innova and others. I wouldn't mind the XUV500 getting a slice of the pie!


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> hmmm- not much in it wrt Innova and XUV is there?
> 
> 
> It seems most PDs in India are rapidly phasing out their Gypsys and many seem to be going for a mix of the Innova and others. I wouldn't mind the XUV500 getting a slice of the pie!



But problem is that XUV is quite a luxurious vehicle with loads of features and
creature comforts, hence I think the PD top brass may be thinking it won't be appropriate
to ask cops to patrol in such luxurious vehicles.

Secondly, XUV is a relatively new product (although it's scoring high in customer satisfaction
charts), while the others like Innova, Tata Sumo or the Scorpio & Bolero from Mahindra are
tried-and-tested for decades! They are the perfect workhorse (especially the 2 older Mahi vehicles),
...but it needs a very ambitious top-cop with a sense of modernity and image-projection in
order to induct these XUVs in large numbers.

If they do, then I assure you, the very image of police patrolling in India can be changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> But problem is that XUV is quite a luxurious vehicle with loads of features and
> creature comforts, hence I think the PD top brass may be thinking it won't be appropriate
> to ask cops to patrol in such luxurious vehicles.
> 
> Secondly, XUV is a relatively new product (although it's scoring high in customer satisfaction
> charts), while the others like Innova, Tata Sumo or the Scorpio & Bolero from Mahindra are
> tried-and-tested for decades! They are the perfect workhorse (especially the 2 older Mahi vehicles),
> ...but it needs a very ambitious top-cop with a sense of modernity and image-projection in
> order to induct these XUVs in large numbers.
> 
> If they do, then I assure you, the very image of police patrolling in India can be changed.



Agreed. I'm sure though that if a large(ish) Indian PD approached Mahindra, they'd bring out a specilised (stripped down) XUV500
for Indian PDs- this would drastically reduce the price also if much of the "luxury" items were removed from the 500. One PD doing so could be the a major catalyst for many/most Indian PDs following suit. As it has been though, Indian PDs just take off the shelf vehicles with little modifications and use them as cop cars- it is different in the West. 


But like you say, it will take an ambitious top-cop with plenty of foresight to make such a call.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

BANGALORE FD:














Nice structure- cr@ppy fire trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Gessler- is the XUV500 selling well?


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> @Gessler- is the XUV500 selling well?



Ofcourse. Although it's not in the top 10 best selling models, it's selling in
nos. of several 1,000 (from 2k to 5-6k) per month.

However it was initial response that was fantastic, with around 12,000 cars booked
within 2 months of unveiling (If I remember correctly)

Actually it's overseas response has also been good - especially in South Africa where
Mahindra has emerged as the biggest growth brand in the 4-wheeler industry.

Mahindra's new flagship SUV driven | Wheels24.co.za

Maindra 'SA's top growth brand' | wheels24.co.za

*Read the user comments in the first link...*



Gessler said:


> Ofcourse. Although it's not in the top 10 best selling models, it's selling in
> nos. of several 1,000 (from 2k to 5-6k) per month.
> 
> However it was initial response that was fantastic, with around 12,000 cars booked
> within 2 months of unveiling (If I remember correctly)
> 
> Actually it's overseas response has also been good - especially in South Africa where
> Mahindra has emerged as the biggest growth brand in the 4-wheeler industry.
> 
> Mahindra's new flagship SUV driven | Wheels24.co.za
> 
> Maindra 'SA's top growth brand' | wheels24.co.za
> 
> *Read the user comments in the first link...*



*35,000* XUV500s were sold within 1 year, infact, 7,200 bookings were made within 2 days of
model's unveiling! It still remains a hot favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Mahindra's new flagship SUV driven | Wheels24.co.za
> 
> Maindra 'SA's top growth brand' | wheels24.co.za
> 
> *Read the user comments in the first link...*


 Hmm- it seems that if Mahindra can prove its worth and get over the brand issue then it can do brisk business in SA and by extension many other nations (maybe even Europe if it can get safety up to scratch).


----------



## gslv mk3

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm- it seems that if Mahindra can prove its worth and get over the brand issue then it can do brisk business in SA and by extension many other nations (maybe even Europe if it can get safety up to scratch).



4stars on ANCAP........mmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> Hmm- it seems that if Mahindra can prove its worth and get over the brand issue then it can do brisk business in SA and by extension many other nations (maybe even Europe if it can get safety up to scratch).



Yes.

JFI, XUV500 received 4 out of 5 stars in the Australian NCAP safety test, largely the same
as German makes like Audi Q7. Although only those cars with a full 5-star rating are preferred in
Western countries.

But then again, I heard having an indicator for seatbelt lock and not having it is enough to
make the difference between 4 and 5 stars. I don't know how much of this is true, but just
saying what I heard from Australians themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Yes.
> 
> JFI, XUV500 received 4 out of 5 stars in the Australian NCAP safety test, largely the same
> as German makes like Audi Q7. Although only those cars with a full 5-star rating are preferred in
> Western countries.
> 
> But then again, I heard having an indicator for seatbelt lock and not having it is enough to
> make the difference between 4 and 5 stars. I don't know how much of this is true, but just
> saying what I heard from Australians themselves...


Well then if Mahindra plays is right (and other Indian brands) then they can do well but they need to focus on quality. As it is, going by that article's comments and my own knowledge, China has built up an unfortunate image of producing cheap and sub-par cars. India can come in and take huge market shares across the world- if it plays it right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

KERALA Thunderbolts







I am very impressed with Thunderbolts and AGRA PD.Delhi SWAT and F1 are already doing a good job.Every state needs to follow these forces and raise a strong anti terror unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD SWAT Training:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> @Bombaywalla- your are a Mumbaite- are Alok Industeries' factories that big?



Mate, I haven't heard a lot about Alok Industries in the recent past. They must have a decent set up, which I think is outside the city. Their emergency vehicles are registered with the Dadra and Nagar Haveli (DN) RTO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Mate, I haven't heard a lot about Alok Industries in the recent past. They must have a decent set up, which I think is outside the city. Their emergency vehicles are registered with the Dadra and Nagar Haveli (DN) RTO.



Fair enough mate- nice vehicles though, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> Fair enough mate- nice vehicles though, eh?



Indeed. Love 'em. 

The Bombay Fire Brigade needs to get loads more. We need to start procuring mini fire tenders to combat emergencies in our crowded streets...like the ones they have in Tokyo/Osaka/Yokohama.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Bombaywalla said:


> Mate, I haven't heard a lot about Alok Industries in the recent past. They must have a decent set up, which I think is outside the city. Their emergency vehicles are registered with the Dadra and Nagar Haveli (DN) RTO.



What are these guys? What is they're specialization? Are they a hardware company?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Indeed. Love 'em.
> 
> The Bombay Fire Brigade needs to get loads more. We need to start procuring mini fire tenders to combat emergencies in our crowded streets...like the ones they have in Tokyo/Osaka/Yokohama.


Agreed, i think that's why many larger/crowded cities are getting these fire-fighting bike teams. But these have incredibly limited capabilities and yes these "mini fire tenders" are a MUST. We've had this discussion before, but Indian fire brigades need DRASTICALLY improved equipment/trucks/tenders.



Gessler said:


> What are these guys? What is they're specialization? Are they a hardware company?



textiles IIRC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

Tata Dewoo fire trucks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> Tata Dewoo fire trucks


 That's the effing Prima!! I've been saying that TATA need to start producing fire trucks/tenders on the Prima range and it's already been done- in S.Korea anyway! 


All while TATA is still selling/producing this cr@p:







Ohh TATA you've got some explaining to do!!! 


@Bombaywalla check out the Prima fire truck- doens't that just pi$$ you off?!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

gslv mk3 said:


> Tata Dewoo fire trucks



Wasnt Daewoo bankrupt because of which its cars stopped comming in the market?


----------



## Abingdonboy

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Wasnt Daewoo bankrupt because of which its cars stopped comming in the market?



That's why TATA bought their entire commercial vehicle arm!


All Daewoo trucks now bought are actually "TATA-Daewoo" trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some more picks of the TATA-Daewoo Prima fire truck (all though it looks like a multi-purpose/rescue tender more than an actual fire truck):




























@Bombaywalla



The more I look at these pics the more pi$$ed off I get- NO INIDAN player is offering these kind of quality products IN INDIA!! You have TATA motors with a revenue of $32+ BN a year and profit of $3BN+ and M&M with a revenue of $10BN+ but not one of them is offering these kind of products to Indian fire depts????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> The more I look at these pics the more pi$$ed off I get- NO INIDAN player is offering these kind of quality products IN INDIA!! You have TATA motors with a revenue of $32+ BN a year and profit of $3BN+ and M&M with a revenue of $10BN+ but not one of them is offering these kind of products to Indian fire depts????



Shaant gadadhaari bheem shaant.

Thing is, procuring emergency equipments/vehicles is a government concern. And the orders for new ones are not big, 5-10 at a time at most.

Unless the government (home ministry), state governments combine together and give a big order, you won't see Tata bringing these bad boys in the domestic market, as it won't be feasible economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> The more I look at these pics the more pi$$ed off I get- NO INIDAN player is offering these kind of quality products IN INDIA!! You have TATA motors with a revenue of $32+ BN a year and profit of $3BN+ and M&M with a revenue of $10BN+ but not one of them is offering these kind of products to Indian fire depts????



Chill bro, chill, it is frustrating as f*ck but it is what it is at the mo'. As Roybot says, the process of tendering new equipment is mired in red tape. Give the country some time, and things will fall into place. Dheeraj rakho yaar.




Roybot said:


> Shaant gadadhaari bheem shaant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Roybot said:


> Shaant gadadhaari bheem shaant.
> 
> Thing is, procuring emergency equipments/vehicles is a government concern. And the orders for new ones are not big, 5-10 at a time at most.
> 
> Unless the government (home ministry), state governments combine together and give a big order, you won't see Tata bringing these bad boys in the domestic market, as it won't be feasible economically.


Bro I don't buy this. Yes there is an argument that it is the user's fault ie they don't set high enough standards and just accept the sh!tty products Indian OEM offer them. But then there is also an argument for why don't these Indian OEMs with significant R&D wings offer better products and that too when they are already selling such products in other nations (ie TATA-Daewoo in SK)?? The point about orders not being large enough are not true bro, every year the total procurement of fire response vehicle must be in the 100s.

But I see your point bro. 



Btw mate did you see this:



Abingdonboy said:


> @Roybot, I remember a convo we had earlier wrt the BIC F1 circuit concerning emergency vehicles. These (above) are the kind of fire trucks the circuit should have- not those cr@ppy TATAs! Let your uncle know lol!!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Chill bro, chill, it is frustrating as f*ck but it is what it is at the mo'. As Roybot says, the process of tendering new equipment is mired in red tape. Give the country some time, and things will fall into place. Dheeraj rakho yaar.


Point taken bro, I am confident that in the long-term these issue will all be sorted out but it still frustrates me looking at the situation _today_!


----------



## Roybot

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro I don't buy this. Yes there is an argument that it is the user's fault ie they don't set high enough standards and just accept the sh!tty products Indian OEM offer them. But then there is also an argument for why don't these Indian OEMs with significant R&D wings offer better products and that too when they are already selling such products in other nations (ie TATA-Daewoo in SK)?? *The point about orders not being large enough are not true bro, every year the total procurement of fire response vehicle must be in the 100s.*
> 
> But I see your point bro.



You'd be surprised. For example BMC(Mumbai city council), has a total of 200 fire tenders, 33 of which are due for replacement. How often do you think these tenders get replaced? atleast 15-20 years and thats for the biggest city in India, the volume for smaller cities and towns would be even less. So the number is no where in 100s per year.

However the good news is, that the central government has put new emission regulations in place, under which any new procurement made has to be of BS IV (Euro 4) standard. Now none of the old chassis of Tata or AL is BS IV as far as I know. So these domestic companies will have no other option but to build their fire tender on BS IV chassis ( Tata Prima ) or risk loosing out to foreign players like Benz, Volvo and Man.

I can understand your impatience and frustration mate, trust me we all are, we all want to see our India transform overnight. But unfortunately there is no magic wand, and even if there was one it wouldn't work cause of our idiotic bureaucracy. But slowly and surely we are getting there.

New emission norms put brakes on purchase of fire engines - Indian Express





> Btw mate did you see this:



Saw that bud, unfortunately didn't get a chance to talk to him about it. If and when I do get the chance I ll definitely mention it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



Well done, man in uniform!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>



Salute to this cop...

I wish all cops were like this gentleman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

@Abingdonboy, @Koovie
check out new female recruits of punjab police they have all necessary gear!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Mumbai Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RPK

Chennai Police in Beach

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senkakudefender

RPK said:


> Chennai Police in Beach



it's like that stupid old spice AD.


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA police:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

@Koovie @seiko @nair @kurup
Guys,haveyou got anypics of the Kerala highway police innovas??

They look fantastic!!I saw one today,but couldnt take a.pic,looks nice with all designer graphics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

gslv mk3 said:


> @Koovie @seiko @nair @kurup
> Guys,haveyou got anypics of the Kerala highway police innovas??
> 
> They look fantastic!!I saw one today,but couldnt take a.pic,looks nice with all designer graphics



















This image is of the innova of Kerala Thunderbolts .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Koovie said:


> Salute to this cop...
> 
> I wish all cops were like this gentleman.



I am sure you can recognize that force and the place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai's brand new ladder truck:


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD SWAT:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RPK

Chennai Police Innova

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saumyasupratik

Abingdonboy said:


> AGRA PD SWAT:



An original milled receiver AK-47, hard to find here in India. The only milled receiver AKs used in large quantities are the Bulgarian AKs.

Edit: Well after a closer look it is a Bulgarian AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

RPK said:


> Chennai Police Innova



Nice livery. Most police depts in India use plain white with a tiny "POLICE" sign. This livery really stands out and identifies the vehicle as a police vehicle. 



Shame about the lightbar- or lack of one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## klub

AP Riot Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

MUMBAI FD:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Cochin International Airport's (CIAL) new Crash Fire Tenders:

IVECO MARIRUS DRAGON X6

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai fire brigade responding to INS INS Sindhurakshak fire:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Andhra Pradesh:


[video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo2TWaZxm9Q[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG:







Counter Assualt Team (CAT):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



I am pretty sure you meant to post these pics in the SFs thread...?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> I am pretty sure you meant to post these pics in the SFs thread...?



I've done that but technically speaking the SPG are a police unit.


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG Counter Assualt Team (CAT):







(Photo from 2009)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## klub

DELHI PD SWAT 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi police SWAT need gud light bpjs tactical eyewear as well as gud smg
someone tell me which smg id better mp5 or x-95?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Delhi police SWAT need gud light bpjs tactical eyewear as well as gud smg
> someone tell me which smg id better mp5 or x-95?



X-95 is a better weapon for these guys. It fires the 5.56mm calibre as opposed to the 9mm calibre of the Mp-5 the added punch and superior range in a body that is not all that heavier or bulkier then a Mp-5.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> X-95 is a better weapon for these guys. It fires the 5.56mm calibre as opposed to the 9mm calibre of the Mp-5 the added punch and superior range in a body that is not all that heavier or bulkier then a Mp-5.



thanks bro for giving this info.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Pune Fire Brigade:


















 @Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

These volvos are dashing man looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> These volvos are dashing man looks cool



Yeah they look very nice.


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT 2013





CISF





MUMBAI POLICE QRT





CISF





DP SWAT





MANIPUR COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

BHUBANESWAR: Amid growing concern of terrorism in wake of BodhGaya incident, the Odisha Police on Monday launched a dedicated law enforcement unit to confront heavily-armed criminals and terrorists in urban areas.

Christened as Special Tactical Unit (STU), the squad has been designed like the elite National Security Guards (NSG). The STU consists of 30 commandos of Special Operations Group (SOG), who have been trained in latest tactics, including ambush, guerilla warfare, handling of hostage situations and sniper back-up. The STU would function under the administrative control of IG (operations).
























ODISHA POLICE STU (SPECIAL TACTICAL UNIT)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF





DP COMMANDO AT CW 2010 village





BDS MUMBAI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP




CISF





CISF


----------



## klub

Unknowncommando said:


> MANIPUR COPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DP COMMANDO AT CW 2010 village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDS MUMBAI



Guys that pic at top is not manipur but Delhi Metro CISF force. They are seen at all major stations with same gear. Like a QRT team!

MANIPUR SWAT TEAM (OLD PIC)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> FORCE ONE (COREECT ME IF I AM WRONG)



This isn't Force One but Mumbai police's QRT.


----------



## Unknowncommando

klub said:


> Guys that pic at top is not manipur but Delhi Metro CISF force. They are seen at all major stations with same gear. Like a QRT .


thanks buddy !!!


----------



## Mujraparty

*Delhi police stay one step ahead of criminals using digital technology
*

Smart and preventive policing is the new mantra of the Delhi Police. To identify the most dangerous areas in the Capital and tackle the rise in crime,* Delhi Police are all set to work on multi-dimensional computer mapping programmes which will keep them one step ahead of the offenders.*

*As part of the programme, the Delhi Police will soon install digital crime-mapping software in the main police control room to help them monitor crime-prone areas.*

That way, the police feel, will help bringing down street crimes. *The digital crime-mapping software will function with the help of GPS technology and is estimated to cost around Rs 40 lakh.
*






*It is used to map a specific area and analyse crime patterns there.* 


"The project is a big step towards preventive policing. A team of Economic Offences Wing along with other senior officers in the crime branch is working on the project and *we will be able to make it functional very soon,*" Special Commissioner of Police (crime) Dharmendra Kumar told Mail Today.

*The software is not being used by any other police force in the country. Currently the software is used by the police forces in New York and Chicago. 
*
*"The software will be connected to the C4i system in the police headquarters. The system will have a screen showing the footage captured by all CCTV cameras. The screen will have a three-dimensional map of the city," a senior police officer said.
As soon as a PCR vehicle reaches the crime spot from where a call is made, the GPS system installed in the vehicle will send signals to the mapping software and the place will be highlighted on the map on the C4i system.
A policeman's GPS-enabled tetra set will also be able to send signals to the mapping software.*


Read more: Delhi police stay one step ahead of criminals using digital technology | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

AGRA PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

School children shown around a small local Mumbai fire station:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lostsoldier

jbgt90 said:


> most of the airports accross India have those fire trucks . i travel a lot withen the country , seen them at a lot of airports



agreed i have seen them mostly in every major airport too



Abingdonboy said:


> http://punjabnewsline.com/content/punjab-equip-each-police-station-multifunctional-vehicle/23889
> 
> 
> 
> good to see _some_ improvement no matter how modest. any updates along these lines??



presently m at chd polices uses gypsy scorpio nd bullet


----------



## Lostsoldier

cloud_9 said:


> Most probably they are diesel.Performance wise it's not much better than a Maruti 800.....@100 it feels like you are driving a monster truck.
> 
> Punjab 108 Ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chandigarh Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------
> 
> Well Indigo is a $hit car when it comes to cost of ownership.



i guess u have personal experience s


----------



## acetophenol

New law in kerala: 
Ride a bike without helmet-License Cut!
Ride a bike at speed exceeding 50kmph - License Cut!
Speed Traps at all roads. Umph!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Kunwar Anurag Rathore said:


> i guess u have personal experience s


Not sure why you look Offended.


----------



## Lostsoldier

cloud_9 said:


> Not sure why you look Offended.



na not at all sir


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Delhi to get over 30 quick response vehicles for disasters

10 quick response vehicles for Delhi - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Chief minister Sheila Dikshit *flagged off 10 quick response vehicles on Tuesday (QRV)* to be stationed in each district of the capital. In case of an emergency, these vehicles can be called after dialing DDMA helpline number - 1077.

Revenue minister Arvinder Singh, who was also present at the flag-off ceremony, said that the department plans *to increase the number of QRVs to up to 33 *so that one such vehicle is stationed in every sub-division. 

Each QRV, costing around Rs 40 lakh each, is a modified Innova with equipment worth Rs 35 lakh - a human life detection machine, inflatable light, a diamond chainshaw, oxygen cylinder and mask, stretcher etc - in it. The vehicles will have volunteers trained by experts from the National Disaster Response Force, Civil Defence experts and St John's Ambulance services to provide first-aid to the rescued victims.

"The teams and the QRVs are under the direct control of the concerned deputy commissioners of the districts and their movement will be supervised and coordinated by the emergency operations centers (EOCs)," said Dharam Pal, divisional and revenue commissioner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> School children shown around a small local Mumbai fire station



Lucky kids!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Lucky kids!



I don't know if it means anything to you but, apparently that's Chembur Fire station bro!



Bhai Zakir said:


> Delhi to get over 30 quick response vehicles for disasters
> 
> 10 quick response vehicles for Delhi - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Chief minister Sheila Dikshit *flagged off 10 quick response vehicles on Tuesday (QRV)* to be stationed in each district of the capital. In case of an emergency, these vehicles can be called after dialing DDMA helpline number - 1077.
> 
> Revenue minister Arvinder Singh, who was also present at the flag-off ceremony, said that the department plans *to increase the number of QRVs to up to 33 *so that one such vehicle is stationed in every sub-division.
> 
> Each QRV, costing around Rs 40 lakh each, is a modified Innova with equipment worth Rs 35 lakh - a human life detection machine, inflatable light, a diamond chainshaw, oxygen cylinder and mask, stretcher etc - in it. The vehicles will have volunteers trained by experts from the National Disaster Response Force, Civil Defence experts and St John's Ambulance services to provide first-aid to the rescued victims.
> 
> "The teams and the QRVs are under the direct control of the concerned deputy commissioners of the districts and their movement will be supervised and coordinated by the emergency operations centers (EOCs)," said Dharam Pal, divisional and revenue commissioner.


Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> I don't know if it means anything to you but, apparently that's *Chembur* Fire station bro!



Chembur is a major eastern suburb, and it's pretty far out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bombaywalla said:


> Chembur is a major eastern suburb, and it's pretty far out.



I see, they must have some pretty sizeable buildings over there then! 

Neat to see such modern vehicles in service in India nonetheless!!


----------



## Bombaywalla

Abingdonboy said:


> I see, they must have some pretty sizeable buildings over there then!



That, and the famous R.K Studios set up. 




> Neat to see such modern vehicles in service in India nonetheless!!



Indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>



I remember being Impressed by the CRPF during the CWG as this black vest and CRPF arm patch looked very smart and professional. I sincerely hope this becomes their standard uniform as they actually looked like proper policemen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

An exclusive specially trained paramilitary unit armed with the latest gadgets and weaponry has now been deployed for security of India&#8217;s Parliament house complex.

The team, drawn from the best trained men and women of the CRPF, a paramilitary force has been named the Parliament Duty Group (PDG). The creation of the PDG was mooted in the aftermath of the 2001 Parliament terror attack


----------



## Unknowncommando

MANIPUR COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT




CISF




DP SWAT




DP





MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP









MAHARASHTRA STATE FORCE ONE




CISF





























CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

BHUBANESWAR: Amid growing concern of terrorism in wake of BodhGaya incident, the Odisha Police on Monday launched a dedicated law enforcement unit to confront heavily-armed criminals and terrorists in urban areas.

Christened as Special Tactical Unit (STU), the squad has been designed like the elite National Security Guards (NSG). The STU consists of 30 commandos of Special Operations Group (SOG), who have been trained in latest tactics, including ambush, guerilla warfare, handling of hostage situations and sniper back-up. The STU would function under the administrative control of IG (operations).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Got some marks over here.

1- What is the standart service weapon of Indian Law Enforcement forces?

2- What is the standart gear of an Indian police officer?

3- What model of cars are used as patrol cars by Indian PDs?

4- How long does it takes to be a police officer in India? As well as, under what standarts are those trainings performed?

(i'm a police brat, pls provide detailed info, thx.)


----------



## special

Neptune said:


> Got some marks over here.
> 
> 1- What is the standart service weapon of Indian Law Enforcement forces?
> 
> 2- What is the standart gear of an Indian police officer?
> 
> 3- What model of cars are used as patrol cars by Indian PDs?
> 
> 4- How long does it takes to be a police officer in India? As well as, under what standarts are those trainings performed?
> 
> (i'm a police brat, pls provide detailed info, thx.)



it is different for different state police.



acetophenol said:


> New law in kerala:
> Ride a bike without helmet-License Cut!
> Ride a bike at speed exceeding 50kmph - License Cut!
> Speed Traps at all roads. Umph!



new rules of rishiraj singh. but it is good one for avoiding the accidents.


----------



## acetophenol

I can't believe they were being carried around in a TATA Ace!! That too public goods carrier registration!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

MH STATE FORCE ONE


----------



## Bhai Zakir

*New gizmo for Delhi Police*


*NEW DELHI: Next time you spot a man with a haversack at a crime scene, don't be surprised. The Delhi Police has planned to procure 'geolocators' which pinpoint the location of a mobile phone user. *A global request for the proposal has been floated for the machine and a team of technical experts of Delhi Police will make the selection, said sources.

*The geolocators can be fixed on bikes and vans or put in haversacks, making the task of locating the phone easy. It is an essential part of police units in the West and plays a crucial role in solving cases of kidnap for ransom and terrorism.*


The procurement of the machine for Delhi Police has been pending for long. But police commissioner B S Bassi has reportedly given nod to major modernization projects and the instrument will soon fall into the department's kitty, the source added.

Till now, the cops could only trace tower locations (like Shaheen Bagh, Vasant Kunj D Block, etc)&#8212;which had hundreds of numbers operating&#8212;and the desired number had to be filtered through call detail records and local intelligence.

*The geolocators would generate a 'mobile-terminating call or SMS' to the target number from any given number and also allow the cops to speak to the target during the call using the microphone of the control system.*

The machine will then establish contact with the phone's frequency and a trained cop will go through the area with the machine. The GPS-enabled unit can take him right up to the room where the criminals are hiding and a cover team will be following him.

"The device would support GSM 900 MHz and 1,800 MHz bands and at least one 3G (2,100 MHz) band simultaneously. *The device would capture all the IMEI and IMSI number of the phones operating in both the GSM frequencies simultaneously. *

It can locate the phone using handheld direction finders," said a senior police officer. The handheld direction finder can be controlled through a laptop, smartphone or a tablet from the control room.

New gizmo for Delhi Police - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

PB SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

OCTOPUS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> OCTOPUS


Was this after an actual op of merely a PR photo call?


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

kolkata fire dept

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vicky sen

kolkata roit police (robocops)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:


http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/JEREEY/RecentBuildingCollapseMumbai_zpsd9306359.jpg




@Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Was this after an actual op of merely a PR photo call?


yes bro ur ryt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK




----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


> Mumbai Fire Brigade:
> 
> 
> http://i951.photobucket.com/albums/ad351/JEREEY/RecentBuildingCollapseMumbai_zpsd9306359.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Bombaywalla


 I was here helping in the rescue as I am a member of Civil Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

mirage2K said:


> I was here helping in the rescue as I am a member of Civil Defence


Good for you mate! The world needs people like you 

How was the MFB's specialist SAR equipment/capabilities- if you are able to pass judgement on them.


----------



## vivINDIAN

karnataka police


----------



## mirage2K

Abingdonboy said:


> Good for you mate! The world needs people like you
> 
> How was the MFB's specialist SAR equipment/capabilities- if you are able to pass judgement on them.


they were not carrying much specialized equipment....only some gas cutters, crow bars, ordinary and life ambulances, some stretchers. Most of the initial rescue work was done by local boys and some 200 Mazgaon Dock workers as the crash happened at around 5 a.m. in the morning and the building was adjacent to the Mazgaon Docks entrance and so they were like the first responders, the MD people provided some excavators, JCB machines, fork lifts, drillers, dumpers.....there were like 6 different teams helping in the rescue effort....2 teams from NDRF, MFB personnel, Mazgaon Docks workers with inner ring security provided by Civil Defence Corps and the local Koliwada boys and outer ring security by Mumbai police...the NDRF people were doing most of the rescue work on the back side of the building with one team from MFB as they were some people trapped on the back side of the building and the Mumbai Fire Brigade personnel were working on the entrance side of the building as it was completely flattened where Mazgaon Docks personnel and BMC manual workers were using excavators and drillers to clear the debris and MFB personnel were just picking up the dead bodies. There was one lady fire brigade officer helping out with the MFB team though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

SPECIAL TACTICAL UNIT ODISHA STATE
GALIL SNIPER,MINI UZI.MP5 VARIANTS,SIG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE MAHARASHTRA STATE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bloo

This thread should be a sticky thread.
@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JAYSINGH

Unknowncommando said:


>


dabbang ladies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

bloo said:


> This thread should be a sticky thread.
> @Aeronaut


Agreed.

@Aeronaut can we make this happen?


----------



## Unknowncommando

2ND ALL INDIA POLICE COMMANDO COPETITION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> 2ND ALL INDIA POLICE COMMANDO COPETITION


So the RPF (Railway protection force) has followed the CRPF and gone with the MARPAT digicam print. 


+CISF have como'd up their INSAS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


These "all-India" police competitions are a great idea! Such competition will force all forces to raise their game and learn from one another.


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT WOMEN COMMANDOS WITH SPG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

these guys are from all india anti terrorist front . (tavor)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Special Task Force (STF) of Chattishgarh:







The one wearing the MARPAT seems to indicate he was working with the CRPF's COBRAs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Special Task Force (STF) of Chattishgarh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one wearing the MARPAT seems to indicate he was working with the CRPF's COBRAs


yes bro these state units and CRPF and state police working together to takle naxals. Even when i met GARUDS they were also deployed in naxal areas for security of choppers after that incidence of injured jawan and air force chopper was getting hit by bullets so it left the injured jawan if u remember.Bcoz few of them(GARUDS) were wearing MARPAT and they said they are also working with COBRAS.so there are many camos but they are wearing according to terrain.We always comment on ununiformality of our jawans.But its not like that what i think is its their job and they are doing it everyday so obiviously they know better than us and they must b doing it ryt coz they dnt want themselves to be hit by bullets of enemy only bcoz of odd camo.in. diff terrain. BUT ITS NIC TO.SEE ALL FORCES NOW GEARING UP.NICLY AND HAVING GOOD COOPERATION WITH EACH OTHER AND EXPERINCE OF OPERATIONS.
JAI HIND!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT




MUMBAI POLICE QRT




RAF













MH STATE FORCE ONE




MUM QRT




MAHARASHTRA ATS(ANTI TERRORIST SQUAD)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

All India Police commando competition:





Karnataka Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MAHARASHTRA FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> MAHARASHTRA FORCE ONE


The bottom 2 are Mumbai PD QRT.


----------



## Koovie

Found this on my cousins phone... she took them during some kind of exhibition.

It shows the small arms of our beloved Kerala Police 

The sad thing is, that you could do a World War 2 reenactment with most of these guns 

*I mean an American Thompson SMG ?! in the hands of our Police,...... *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>




Good to see those improvements!


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF




RAF




CRPF




MUMBAI QRT




MUMBAI QRT







AGRA SWAT [PHOTO PRAVIN TALAN]




MUMBAI POLICE MARKSMAN




CRPF




QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT









CISF



















HARYANA SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

IGI airport's ARFF:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

*Check this out: The Aligarh Police Department formed a new SWAT unit:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>


Very nice! Look similar to Agra and Haryana SWAT teams! Should be the standard model of SWAT teams in India- look better equipped than the Delhi SWAT team ffs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

the thread is for emergency services or emergency forces


----------



## Bombaywalla

*Juhu Beach Police Patrol*




cc: *Bombaywalla*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

45'22' said:


> the thread is for emergency services or emergency forces


Emergency services- police/fire/ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

>



any details about this thermal sight???


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT

























MAHARASHTRA STATE FORCE ONE AND MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCK DRILL
[SEE THE US STYLE HELMETS.CAN ACCOMODATE NVGs]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

@Unknowncommando 






helmet size = extra large

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gessler said:


> @Unknowncommando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helmet size = extra large


haha . Thats old QRT bro.Dont take it seriously. I was too wondering that why they bought that helmets. They looks shapeless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> MAHARASHTRA STATE FORCE ONE AND MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCK DRILL
> [SEE THE US STYLE HELMETS.CAN ACCOMODATE NVGs]


Nice! Don't see much about Force One these days- like to keep a low profile. Shame about those BPJs is the only real issue I have, other than that it all looks pretty good.


----------



## Unknowncommando

HARYANA SWAT













DELHI POLICE MOCK DRILL AT METRO STATION











SOME FROM COMMONWEALTH GAMES 2010




MUMBAI PD QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI PD




HARYANA SWAT

























ALIGARH POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALIGARH POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

more pics of aligarh swat team

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALIGARH POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

ALIGARH POLICE SWAT






















AGRA POLICE SWAT




MANIPUR COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Incredible job @Unknowncommando !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

^^ Not a single individual has any cheek weld on their rifles or looking down thier open sights.... wow


----------



## Abingdonboy

sandy_3126 said:


> ^^ Not a single individual has any cheek weld on their rifles or looking down thier open sights.... wow


Cheek weld's aren't standard issue for SWAT team members, even in the US- are they? For marksmen/snipers maybe but for the individual assaulter it's not all that necessary is it? (I am quite ignorant about such things and bow down to your superior knowledge on such matters however).


----------



## kbd-raaf

Does Kolkata have a SWAT team?


----------



## Abingdonboy

kbd-raaf said:


> Does Kolkata have a SWAT team?


One would assume so post-26/11, I'm pretty sure it has become mandatory for all Tier 1 and Tier 2 cities in India.


----------



## MilSpec

Abingdonboy said:


> Cheek weld's aren't standard issue for SWAT team members, even in the US- are they? For marksmen/snipers maybe but for the individual assaulter it's not all that necessary is it? (I am quite ignorant about such things and bow down to your superior knowledge on such matters however).



I did not mean cheek pad.... which is an attachment for good cheek weld. Cheek weld is fundamental to good shooting posture, check most of Indian SF pics, you will see it. These guys look like they are doing a photo-op

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

sandy_3126 said:


> I did not mean cheek pad.... which is an attachment for good cheek weld. Cheek weld is fundamental to good shooting posture, check most of Indian SF pics, you will see it. These guys look like they are doing a photo-op


u r correct bro but for ur kind info they were on photoshoot may be for calender just like agra swat. They dont really take care of tactics while photoshoot. I am saying this from my experience while talking with commandos.And it also depends on indivisual that, is he comfortable with that position or not he can change that or also depends on the shape of butt. But instructors must be teaching them correct technic as they train with NSG too. Par phir bhi totally agree with u.



sandy_3126 said:


> I did not mean cheek pad.... which is an attachment for good cheek weld. Cheek weld is fundamental to good shooting posture, check most of Indian SF pics, you will see it. These guys look like they are doing a photo-op


----------



## Abingdonboy

sandy_3126 said:


> I did not mean cheek pad.... which is an attachment for good cheek weld. Cheek weld is fundamental to good shooting posture, check most of Indian SF pics, you will see it. These guys look like they are doing a photo-op


Ah, I didn't realise that was the term. In that case you are 100% correct!


In their defence, this IS a photo-op.


----------



## Mike_Brando

Abingdonboy said:


> One would assume so post-26/11, I'm pretty sure it has become mandatory for all Tier 1 and Tier 2 cities in India.


umm no actually!Kolkata is perhaps the only tier-I city in India which doesn't have a S.W.A.T. or an equivalent force.However we do have a Quick Reaction Force named S.A.F.(Special Action Force) which has a strength of around 800 personnel and they are armed with INSAS and AK-series assault rifles(only recently the Kolkata Police ordered some Mp-5 smgs for S.A.F.).Plus we also have the Kolkata Police Commando,a separate force consisting of around 300 personnel who have got extensive counter-terrorist training from the N.S.G. personnel at Maneswar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Incredible job @Unknowncommando !!


thanks alot 











MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCKDRILL AT MARKET









DP















MUMBAI QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> thanks alot
> View attachment 21610
> View attachment 21611
> View attachment 21612
> 
> MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCKDRILL AT MARKET
> View attachment 21613
> 
> 
> View attachment 21614
> 
> DP
> View attachment 21615
> 
> View attachment 21616
> 
> View attachment 21617
> View attachment 21618
> 
> MUMBAI QRT
> View attachment 21619




Good to see them preparing for the worst case scenario


----------



## Abingdonboy

Induction of the MI-17 V5 at a HU at Air Force Station, Jamnagar- notice the IAF's Panther CRT:









Sweet! 


Little factoid- India (civilian and military) accounts for over 15% of all Rosenbauer Panthers sold to date...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## vicky sen

Mike_Brando said:


> umm no actually!Kolkata is perhaps the only tier-I city in India which doesn't have a S.W.A.T. or an equivalent force.However we do have a Quick Reaction Force named S.A.F.(Special Action Force) which has a strength of around 800 personnel and they are armed with INSAS and AK-series assault rifles(only recently the Kolkata Police ordered some Mp-5 smgs for S.A.F.).Plus we also have the Kolkata Police Commando,a separate force consisting of around 300 personnel who have got extensive counter-terrorist training from the N.S.G. personnel at Maneswar.



Do you have any pictures/ articles/ news? 

I have seen QRT teams with AKs/ INSAS but did not know they are 800 in number.


----------



## Mike_Brando

vicky sen said:


> Do you have any pictures/ articles/ news?
> 
> I have seen QRT teams with AKs/ INSAS but did not know they are 800 in number.


mate i read it somewhere that the present strength of S.A.F. is around 800 and that of the Kolkata Police Commandos is around 300.
The QRT teams that you saw were probably members of the S.A.F.(their uniforms were similar to the C.I.S.F. i think).S.A.F. is generally equipped with INSAS and other AK-series assault rifles and carry Browning pistol as their secondary weapon.
OTOH,the primary weapon of the Kolkata Police Commandos is AKM and their uniform is disruptive pattern




Kolkata Police Commando
http://www.theprotector.in/kolkata/pdf/The-Kolkata-Protector-April-May-2010.pdf
interesting link about Stephen Court incident emphasizing on the bravery of Kolkata Police Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

mumbai QRT



DP SWAT







PUNJAB SWAT




RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

KOLKATA POLICE



















RAPID ACTION FORCE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAPID ACTION FORCE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

vicky sen said:


> Do you have any pictures/ articles/ news?
> 
> I have seen QRT teams with AKs/ INSAS but did not know they are 800 in number.


Vicky,i have at last found a picture of S.A.F.(thanks to @Unknowncommando )




they are permanently stationed along with a Mahindra Marksman in front of the Victoria Memorial.Btw look at their weapons,it's a mix of INSAS assault rifles and LMGs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vicky sen

Mike_Brando said:


> Vicky,i have at last found a picture of S.A.F.(thanks to @Unknowncommando )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are permanently stationed along with a Mahindra Marksman in front of the Victoria Memorial.Btw look at their weapons,it's a mix of INSAS assault rifles and LMGs



Yes these were the same guys I had seen in Park Street. They are permanently stationed there too I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
ALIGARH SWAT SOME MORE PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB SWAT






















DP SWAT




DP MOCK DRILL




MPD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

New highly modified RE for the Mumbai Police (on trail):





































@Bombaywalla

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:








Agra PD:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

*



*
*The Tamil Nadu Health Systems Project has purchased 78 four-wheel-drive vehicles to reach inaccessible areas in the state.*
A prototype of the four-wheel-drive ambulances, which will be introduced in hilly areas and tribal regions across the State, is undergoing final touches in the city.

Though the colour of the ambulances is yet to be decided, officials have ruled out white as it is known to attract animals, particularly elephants.

The Tamil Nadu Health Systems Project has purchased 78 four-wheel-drive vehicles to reach inaccessible areas in Tamil Nadu. These vehicles, which will be part of the 108 ambulance network, can ply on any terrain.

Officials of GVK-Emergency Management and Research Institute (EMRI) that has developed an indigenous design to convert the commercial vehicle into an ambulance said the vehicle has undergone minor modifications to accommodate a wheelchair, and will consist of a collapsible stretcher and spine board.

“The vehicle arrived here two days ago. The fabrication work, including the interiors of the ambulance, is almost over. We are ensuring this smaller ambulance has all the facilities of a regular one, so if a patient needs to be transferred, it can be done seamlessly,” said M. Selvakumar, head of operations, GVK-EMRI.

To enable easy loading of a stretcher into the ambulance, a structure-loading platform has been introduced.

“Installing an airconditioner was a major challenge due to space constraint. We have made provisions to load two oxygen cylinders in the ambulance,” he said.

Other features of the ambulance include floodlights and blinkers on three sides and a revolving siren. The work on the prototype is nearing completion and will be evaluated soon. Once five to six vehicles undergo fabrication, they will be put on trial run in places such as Ooty to ascertain the need for any modifications.

“In the future, we can also modify these smaller ambulances to fit them with advanced life-support systems such as defibrillators and ventilators,” said B. Prabhudoss, head of marketing and hospital relations of GVK-EMRI.


All-terrain ambulance in the making - The Hindu


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi PD:






TATA NANO AND ARIA for Delhi Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



 The rowdies in their Tata Sumos and Boleros will make a sandwich out of this car.

Bad choice for a PC.

BTW, if they can afford a Tata Aria, why can't they get Mahindra XUV500s for police work? That's a
much more rugged SUV than Aria, which is an MPV/estate car type vehicle.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> The rowdies in their Tata Sumos and Boleros will make a sandwich out of this car.
> 
> Bad choice for a PC./quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nano isn't for the PCR role. This is for a very specific role the Delhi Police identified i.e. neighbourhood policing, for such a role the Nano is ideal IMHO.





Gessler said:


> The rowdies in their Tata Sumos and Boleros will make a sandwich out of this car.
> 
> Bad choice for a PC.
> 
> BTW, if they can afford a Tata Aria, why can't they get Mahindra XUV500s for police work? That's a
> much more rugged SUV than Aria, which is an MPV/estate car type vehicle.






The Nano isn't for the PCR role. This is for a very specific role the Delhi Police identified i.e. neighbourhood policing, for such a role the Nano is ideal IMHO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bengaluru International Airport, a water cannon salute by the airport’s fire-fighters (ARFF):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bangalore ARFF:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:







Mumbai Fire Brigade:







CISF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

Don't know whether this B.S.F. promotional video has been posted earlier or not but i found it very inspirational and the song was also amazing(although the song is a rip off of the song "Aazadi" from the movie-Bose,the forgotten hero)


----------



## Abingdonboy

Aligargh SWAT team:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram police M4s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> Mizoram police M4s




Wow ^^ 

Thats a pleasant surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Mizoram police M4s


Any pics of M4s in the hands of the officers?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Any pics of M4s in the hands of the officers?


That PIC which I posted 2 days b4 is none other than of Manipur cops. And not of CRPF.They were transferred to WB for election duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> That PIC which I posted 2 days b4 is none other than of Manipur cops. And not of CRPF.They were transferred to WB for election duty.


Nice! I was thinking these were unlikely to be CRPF because of the camo and M4.


Post that pic here then bro- they are police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur cops

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 27496
> View attachment 27497
> View attachment 27498
> 
> JK POLICE SOG JAWANS
> MAN THEY LOOK ABSOLUTELY BADASS



They look like a rag tag militia ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TEAM TRAINING
Punjab Police Commando Training Centre - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Watch Commando Training for Punjab Police - YouTube













PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TRAINING
Anti Terrorist and Anti Kidnap Training: Punjab Police - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> Watch Commando Training for Punjab Police - YouTube
> View attachment 27642
> View attachment 27643
> View attachment 27644
> View attachment 27645
> 
> PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TRAINING
> Anti Terrorist and Anti Kidnap Training: Punjab Police - YouTube



I wished out IA soldiers in the Thar desert had some of the equipment those cops have


----------



## Unknowncommando

Koovie said:


> I wished out IA soldiers in the Thar desert had some of the equipment those cops have


thats the thing i am thinking since i saw them first time. The camo really suits the whole terrain.It is the best gear for desert warfare.Plus cover the weapons with that digi desert camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Assam Police Black Panther squad... according to FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF




MH POLICE




GUJRAT STATE CHETAK COMMANDOS




NDRF




RAF




RPF




MPD




MUMBAI POLICE QRT




MAHARASHTRA STATE FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> CRPF MTAR



Everyone gets and loves Tavors these days


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> Everyone gets and loves Tavors these days


It is a truly excellent weapon- compact, reliable, accurate, ergonomic, intuitive and light weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sergi

Abingdonboy said:


> It is a truly excellent weapon- compact, reliable, accurate, ergonomic, intuitive and light weight.


And feels good in hands 

Any news on last year's IA Assault rifle tender ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF MICRO TAVORS




NEW POLICE BIKE




DELHI POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujraparty

*Third Eye of Delhi Police to Check Mob Violence*


This may sound straight out of a sci-fi movie, but it’s true,* Delhi Police will soon start using real-time video analytics software to do live monitoring of protests, public events and other big gatherings in the national capital.* This would help to single out miscreants in a mob and generate alarm about any unexpected violence. 

Alarmed by the mob violence that broke out during the Nirbhaya rape protests, the Defence Institute of Psychological Research (DIPR), a laboratory under the supervision of Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO), has been working on it since late 2012. DIPR will soon pass it on to the Delhi Police for pilot testing *before it is replicated in the entire country.* According to the scientists involved in the development of the software titled *“video based intelligence crowd analysis”*, *it would do live streaming of CCTV video footage, conduct automatic analysis and intimation in case of outbreak of a violent event*.

“The trials have already begun using videos of previous incidents of violence during protests and public functions. The initial results have been satisfactory so far. It will soon be given to the Delhi Police for real time use. The project will be run on pilot basis in Delhi as the national capital reports large number of protests round the year,” a DIPR scientist said.

Explaining the use of this technology which is currently used by premier security agencies like US’ Federal Bureau of Investigation and UK Metropolitan Police, sources said the need for having “video based intelligence crowd analysis” was felt as large number of protests happen in the country and many a times these turn violent leading to loss of lives and property. It is a fully automatic technology that requires no manual analysis. It detects gathering of a crowd and the direction its proceeding. The video analytics has been enhanced further for psychological analysis of the crowd or mob. It involves crowd behavioural analysis by identifying behavioural markers like loitering, straying away from crowd path, body movement, walking in opposite direction in a crowd and facial expressions among others.

“The video analyses artificial intelligence and can also code the dynamics of human body by singling out persons who can pelt stones in a crowd or resort to any kind of violence,” said the scientist adding the application has been robust to weather changes, lightening changes, tree swaying and other background distractions.

The DRDO has been cagey about the cost incurred in development. But according to international reports, intelligent video analytics (IVA) market is expected to reach $ 867.8 million by 201

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Traffic Police new Motorbike on test:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Koovie

Wow a more modern way of getting your fines ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF'S RAPID ACTION FORCE:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


>



Happy to see modern riot gear on them!  

There are also several tenders for riot gear launched by the CRPF
Tender Notices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> There are also several tenders for riot gear launched by the CRPF
> Tender Notices


A lot of the tenders on there aren't for RAF btns but for regular CRPF BNs all over India which is good so it seems the CRPF is equipping all CRPF btns with such gear regardless of them being RAF or not.


----------



## vivINDIAN

Mysore traffic cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RPK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Kerala Police 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Karnataka's CM on visit to Karnataka Police's Internal Security Division (ISD) HQ:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Karnataka's Internal Security Division:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

ISD contd:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

@Abingdonboy Cannot see most of the pics you posted on the Karnataka Police units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> @Abingdonboy Cannot see most of the pics you posted on the Karnataka Police units


Strange, I can see all of them


----------



## IndoUS

Abingdonboy said:


> Strange, I can see all of them


Yeah, couple of the pics don't show up.


----------



## Abingdonboy

IndoUS said:


> Yeah, couple of the pics don't show up.


Hmmmm, I don't know what to say/do, they all work fine for me


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF COMMANDOS WITH KP







RAF




MANIPUR COPS




RAF
















RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mike_Brando

@Unknowncommando ,bhai which force is this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

kerala police new beach patrolling vehicle
Mike they are CRPF



mumbai police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Great to see:















Suburban Mumbai collector official vehicle stopped by Mumbai Traffic Police forced remove tinted film- no one is above the law.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jammu and Kashmir police:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

MUMBAI Police:

QRT








Mumbai police Rapid Intervention Vehicle:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

​





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Abingdonboy said:


> Karnataka's CM on visit to Karnataka Police's Internal Security Division (ISD) HQ:


abaay chaal jai giii naa kaar....


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mangalore Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

epic pic if u notice the banner

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

danish_vij said:


> epic pic if u notice the banner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Police bust a racket of illegally exported sport bikes in Mumbai on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Coast Guard Helicopter was called in to rescue firemen stuck in a building, unfortunately a fireman lost his life. But it was the first time I saw this happening in India. Good to see different departments coming together for the rescue.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

ranjeet said:


> Coast Guard Helicopter was called in to rescue firemen stuck in a building, unfortunately a fireman lost his life. But it was the first time I saw this happening in India. Good to see different departments coming together for the rescue.


Where did it happen?


----------



## ranjeet

Koovie said:


> Where did it happen?


Mumbai ... couple of days ago.



Koovie said:


> Where did it happen?


Here is a video of the rescue op.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

MAHARSHTRA POLICE FORCE ONE




MUMBAI POLICE QRT




KERALA POLICE THUNDERBOLTS




COMMANDO IN KUMBH MELA








DELHI POLICE SWAT




KERALA POLICE ATV




MUMBAI POLICE QRT








MUMBAI WOMEN COPS MARCHING

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> MUMBAI POLICE QRT



Cool! MP-5SD versions...didn't know we had these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Odisha Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Unknowncommando said:


> Police bust a racket of illegally exported sport bikes in Mumbai on Tuesday.



Bollywood effect.... These mumbai cops must be DHOOM fans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Finally WW2 era Sterlings are getting replaced by MP 5`s in most of India`s state police forces. 

But even here, the Army lags behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mike_Brando

Anti Terrorist Squad of U.P. Police in Kumbh mela



Koovie said:


> Finally WW2 era Sterlings are getting replaced by MP 5`s in most of India`s state police forces.
> 
> But even here, the Army lags behind.


Bro are they Kerala Police personnel??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Mike_Brando said:


> Anti Terrorist Squad of U.P. Police in Kumbh mela
> 
> 
> Bro are they Kerala Police personnel??



I dont think so, KP uniforms are slightly darker.... but maybe its just the photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT







MUMBAI POLICE QRT COMMANDOS WITH THEIR M4 WITH AIMPOINT SIGHTS




MUMBAI POLICE NEW BIKE







MUMBAI COASTAL POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT (trained by Israelis)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

National Disaster Response Force (NDRF):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> National Disaster Response Force (NDRF):



Nice find! 

Glad to see that they are so well equipped and trained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MANIPUR COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF COMMANDOS




MANIPUR WEST DISTRICT COMMANDOS



MANIPUR COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 41307
> View attachment 41308
> 
> CISF COMMANDOS
> View attachment 41309
> 
> MANIPUR WEST DISTRICT COMMANDOS
> View attachment 41311
> MANIPUR COPS



Nice, but why are CISF guys on guard duty on the MP raising day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

AGRA SWAT TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ARNOLD WITH AGRA PD






















AGRA PD

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Koovie

This should be the standard equipment of every cop in India

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> This should be the standard equipment of every cop in India


Agreed!

--------------------------



Delhi Traffic Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

AGRA PD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The A-5

Koovie said:


> Finally WW2 era Sterlings are getting replaced by MP 5`s in most of India`s state police forces.
> 
> But even here, the Army lags behind.



Army should replace them with new 5.56mm MSMC as soon as possible. I think MSMC should be issued to
tank crews as well, it gives better stopping power than a Uzi (I think; would like some gun expert to clarify) and
is almost same in size.


----------



## danish_vij

Koovie said:


> This should be the standard equipment of every cop in India


we are getting to it 
here is female police from my city
















some of them are like

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

COMMANDOS IN KUNBH MELA










DELHI POLICE COMMANDOS




MPD QRT




CISF




DP SWAT




COPS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

Cops without Helmets,posing for a camera....only in India


----------



## bloo

*Do we have something akin to the American CDC or PHSCC here in India?*






Coz I've seen Contagion and the ability to quarantine and isolate, and steadfast research is something that is absolutely necessary during an outbreak.
Heck, CDC even has zombie apocalypse preparedness campaigns.


----------



## Koovie

The A-5 said:


>




Look at that fat dude holding that revolver on the far right side of the firing line  


Pathetic


----------



## Koovie

bloo said:


> *Do we have something akin to the American CDC or PHSCC here in India?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coz I've seen Contagion and the ability quarantine and isolate and steadfast research is something that is absolutely necessary during an outbreak.
> Heck, CDC even has zombie apocalypse preparedness campaigns.



I guess such duties fall under the responsibility of the NDRF


----------



## Abingdonboy

ARFFs

Madurai International Airport:






Cochin International:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Juggernautjatt

The Chennai Police with a team of doctors from two hospitals ensured that an ambulance carrying a donor heart could be transported in the nick of time. The donor heart was transported from the Rajiv Gandhi Government Hospital to the Fortis Malar Hospital 12 kilometres away. 26 policemen given a green corridor to the ambulance, ensuring that it reached within 14 minutes. Normally, a vehicle takes 45 minutes to cover the stretch at peak hour. A human heart can be preserved for up to four hours, but experts say the earlier the transplant, the higher the chances of success.
Chennai City Traffic Police’s Green Channel for organ transplants. Started in 2008 when the Tamil Nadu Organ Transplant Programme was initiated, the green corridor has held good over the years to such an extent that 75 hearts have been transplanted successfully.
Emergency Live | Stories - Passed and failed | India: the green corridor for ambulance work well!
No lal batti: Chennai halts traffic to save life - The Times of India
Green Corridor Slices Traffic to Get Hearts a 'Home' in The Nick of Time -The New Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mike_Brando

Mirza Jatt said:


>


Mirza bhai are you from Kolkata???


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Mike_Brando said:


> Mirza bhai are you from Kolkata???




yes broda !! a proud calcuttan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

Mirza Jatt said:


> yes broda !! a proud calcuttan.


Me too.Well lemme guess,you live in or around Bhawanipur??


----------



## ptltejas

@MOD @WebMaster

please make it Steaky Thread.


----------



## kbd-raaf

ptltejas said:


> @MOD @WebMaster
> 
> please make it Steaky Thread.








Kk all done.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Mike_Brando said:


> Me too.Well lemme guess,you live in or around Bhawanipur??



lol..yes..now dont tell me you are my school mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoUS

kbd-raaf said:


> Kk all done.


Medium rare with some blue cheese on top.


----------



## EternalJives

kbd-raaf said:


> Kk all done.



All done or Well done?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:








Mangalore Fire Brigade's new ladder truck:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Abingdonboy said:


> Madurai International Airport:



Dude, i don't think so Madurai airport is International


----------



## Mike_Brando

Mirza Jatt said:


> lol..yes..now dont tell me you are my school mate.


Well to be fair i didn't study in any non-residential school,actually i did my schooling from R.K.Mission,Narendrapur,which is a residential school.Btw what was your school??


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hyderabad traffic cops to sport body cameras - The Times of India


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF




jk women commandos




RAF





MAHARASHTRA STATE ATS
















CISF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP










CISF




DP SWAT











MPD QRT








MPD FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 92870
> 
> MAHARASHTRA STATE ATS



Where were those guys during 26/11 ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

View attachment 996bb99c2b627b72620af501415753a2.jpg




CISF

























MPD QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 116175
> View attachment 116176
> 
> CISF
> View attachment 116177
> View attachment 116178
> View attachment 116182
> View attachment 116186
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116187
> View attachment 116188
> View attachment 116189
> 
> MPD QRT



Nice indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Jammu & Kashmir Riot Police*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT




KERALA POLICE COMMANDOS







agra pd SWATCOMMANDOS










MEGHALAYA POLICE SWAT

































ALIGARH POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Koovie said:


> Where were those guys during 26/11 ?!


thats the biggest question on this thread dude.but though if they were there only during 26/11 but primarily MPD haD its QRT that time and MARCOS were also there so NSG was best option to pick as i dont think ATS will use this unit for 26/11 like situation may be for raids as ATS is a intelligence unit.But still que ramains that inspite of having such a well equpped unit and better trained(trained by DR SEEMA RAO) unit they were not seen at once on tha scenario.i will show these pics to my frd who is in MPD QRT he will tell me the details.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> thats the biggest question on this thread dude.but though if they were there only during 26/11 but primarily MPD haD its QRT that time and MARCOS were also there so NSG was best option to pick as i dont think ATS will use this unit for 26/11 like situation may be for raids as ATS is a intelligence unit.But still que ramains that inspite of having such a well equpped unit and better trained(trained by DR SEEMA RAO) unit they were not seen at once on tha scenario.i will show these pics to my frd who is in MPD QRT he will tell me the details.


My bet is that they were raised, neglected and then officially or unofficially disbanded. The same pretty much happened to the Mumbai Police's QRT pre-26/11. The crazy thing is that the MPD HAD QRTs but they had been neglected for so long and relegated to be based in a former run down jail that no one thought to call them on 26/11 and then when they did arrive they were not equipped or trained for the job. 

Thankfully 26/11 has changed the entire game and these sort of forces will no longer be neglected nor relegated to occupying some sort of niche misunderstood role. These sort of forces are now fortunately receiving the recognition and training they deserve and the culture of police forces has changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

GUJRAT STATE POLICE CHETAK COMMANDOS MOCK DRILL AT AKSHARDHAM TEMPLE GANDHI NAGAR




CHETAK COMMANDOS' ARMOURED VEHICLE




JHARKHAND POLICE STF SNIPER TRAINING

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MEGHALAYA POLICE COMMANDOS








ARUNACHAL POLICE COMMANDOS




MPD QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

@Oscar @WebMaster @Chak Bamu @Horus
Please make this a sticky thread


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 121613
> 
> MEGHALAYA POLICE COMMANDOS
> View attachment 121614
> 
> View attachment 121615
> 
> ARUNACHAL POLICE COMMANDOS



One of my close friend got inducted into Arunachal Police Cammando unites, they all wear jungle Camouflage, my greener than the picture above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

COMMANDO TRAINER SHIFU DEEPAK DUBEY TRAINING MUMBAI POLICE QRT COMMANDOS


*1000 marine commandos to guard Gujarat coastline*


To protect its 1,600-km longcoastline, Gujarat is all set to deploy an elite force of 1,000 'amphibious' marine commandos at strategic locations for surveillance at sea and the coast against threats like infiltration and drug trafficking, a first such initiative in the country.

For this purpose, 50 per cent of commandos will be recruited from the existing State Reserve Police (SRP), Gujarat Additional Chief Secretary (Home) S K Nanda told PTI.

"Out of 1,000 commandos to be deployed for security of our coast, 50% will come from the existing SRP units, while the remaining 50 per cent will be inducted through a separate recruitment process. They will keep vigil on both land as well as sea," said Nanda.



The commando force will be in addition to marine police stations on different locations along the state coast, said Director General of Police (DGP) P C Thakur.

"With this initiative, Gujarat has become the first state in India to have its own marine commando force to protect the coastline from different threats, such as infiltration and drug trafficking through the sea," he said.

"These amphibious commandos will be responsible for keeping a strict vigil on both land as well as sea. Through a separate budget allocation for the force, we will provide them boats, jeeps and bikes for patrolling in the sea as well as on the coast," said Thakur.

"There are three layers of marine security. First being the Indian Navy, followed by Coast Guard and then comes marine commando force. The marine commandos will keep a watch over the sea till 12 nautical miles from the coast. Beyond that limit, it will be the responsibility of Coast Guard and then of Indian Navy," the DGP said.

The marine commando unit is in addition to the 22 marine police stations set up by Gujarat government at different locations along the coastal towns, such as Bhavnagar, Veraval, Porbandar and Jamnagar.

"The marine police stations are just like any other police stations meant for coastal areas, while these commando units are meant for surveillance and patrolling. We have selected Jamangar to set up a specialised training centre for marine commandos. It will also work as the headquarters for the force," Thakur said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DesiGuy

Abingdonboy said:


> My bet is that they were raised, neglected and then officially or unofficially disbanded. The same pretty much happened to the Mumbai Police's QRT pre-26/11. The crazy thing is that the MPD HAD QRTs but they had been neglected for so long and relegated to be based in a former run down jail that no one thought to call them on 26/11 and then when they did arrive they were not equipped or trained for the job.
> 
> Thankfully 26/11 has changed the entire game and these sort of forces will no longer be neglected nor relegated to occupying some sort of niche misunderstood role. *These sort of forces are now fortunately receiving the recognition and training* they deserve and the culture of police forces has changed.



Only time will tell that.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 128101
> View attachment 128102
> View attachment 128103
> View attachment 128104
> View attachment 128105
> 
> 
> COMMANDO TRAINER SHIFU DEEPAK DUBEY TRAINING MUMBAI POLICE QRT COMMANDOS


Oh good, not this mother f*cker "Shifuji"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

aligarh police swat




HP COMMANDOS
SWAT team getting special Martial art training in Agra - YouTube
SWAT - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SUDIP

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh good, not this mother f*cker "Shifuji"



same here mate  how he dare to put the maroon on, must be a fanboy , i think he got some real network in our home minstry and specially in some of the state police department. He made a lot of bucks out of mumbai police alone in the past, after the 26/11 in the name of CT training. I wonder how a swat team like FORCE one got into his trap.

As far as close hand in hand combact is concerned i prefer that pekiti trtia kali guy kaniska sharma, who is now imapting training may be all of the SF units in india.I found him better trained and more proffetional ,moreover dat pkt is best suited for our sf guys. Really these guys are making lot more quick bucks from our security forces alone.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Various ARFF units around India during training:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> Oh good, not this mother f*cker "Shifuji"



Who is this punk, he looks so bloody fake!


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Airport ARFF:







You can see they have got the 8X8 Panther now!





Dash said:


> Who is this punk, he looks so bloody fake!


That's exactly what he is bro! An absolute FRAUD. Yes he has martial arts training (so what?) but has absolutely ZERO military/police/combat training and yet I've seen pictures of him wearing MARCOs badges, PARA (SF) maroon berets, NSG badges etc none of which he has earned. He has no business training any unit in India anything but hand to hand combat and yet he seems to be imparting weapons training? It's a joke. The CAPFs woke up to his BS a long time back and barred hims from training any of their units but now it seems, unfortunately, he's found a way to start milking the state/city police forces based on his fraudulent CV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dash

Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi Airport ARFF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he is bro! An absolute FRAUD. Yes he has martial arts training (so what?) but has absolutely ZERO military/police/combat training and yet I've seen pictures of him wearing MARCOs badges, PARA (SF) maroon berets, NSG badges etc none of which he has earned. He has no business training any unit in India anything but hand to hand combat and yet he seems to be imparting weapons training? It's a joke. The CAPFs woke up to his BS a long time back and barred hims from training any of their units but now it seems, unfortunately, he's found a way to start milking the state/city police forces based on his fraudulent CV.



This tells us what a sad state of affair it is for our police forces. Unfortunately. But it must be some corrupt officials who will take his CV, not some serious fighting group. Because I know Israeli personnel first trained the FORCE team. Well its just not a big worry as far our forces are concerned but he has milked some officials means there are corrupt ones.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Dash said:


> This tells us what a sad state of affair it is for our police forces. Unfortunately. But it must be some corrupt officials who will take his CV, not some serious fighting group. Because I know Israeli personnel first trained the FORCE team. Well its just not a big worry as far our forces are concerned but he has milked some officials means there are corrupt ones.


I don't know about corruption, more like ignorance- they have simply been duped by his impressive sounding credentials. I believe Force One still do get refresher training from Israeli servicemen from time to time also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Too bad. Thread has not become sticky yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

The_Sidewinder said:


> Too bad. Thread has not become sticky yet.



Same thought here... 

@Oscar @WebMaster @Jungibaaz 

Cant we make this a sticky thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police to use drones for street surveillance - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

KARNATAKA POLICE INTERNAL SECURITY DIVISION (ISD)










YOU CAN SEE THE CORNER SHOT ON FAR LEFT
HK SNIPER,SHOTGUN,AKM WITH RED DOT AIMPOINT SIGHT,AKM WITH MEPRO MOR SIGHT AND FOREGRIP ALSO INSAS 1B1 MP5 WITH RAILS AND FOREGRIP Z POINT SIGHTS.LOOKS TO BE WELL EQUIPED

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Juggernautjatt

*Punjab Police WASPS (Women Armed Special Protection Squad)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Punjab Police WASPS (Women Armed Special Protection Squad)
> *
> View attachment 175904


Good initiative but FFS don't wear the Indian Army uniform!


----------



## Juggernautjatt

Abingdonboy said:


> Good initiative but FFS don't wear the Indian Army uniform!


I don't know why but WASPS unit of Mohali district wears Army uniform. In other districts their uniform is blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> KARNATAKA POLICE INTERNAL SECURITY DIVISION (ISD)
> View attachment 175887
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN SEE THE CORNER SHOT ON FAR LEFT
> HK SNIPER,SHOTGUN,AKM WITH RED DOT AIMPOINT SIGHT,AKM WITH MEPRO MOR SIGHT AND FOREGRIP ALSO INSAS 1B1 MP5 WITH RAILS AND FOREGRIP Z POINT SIGHTS.LOOKS TO BE WELL EQUIPED



Bren guns....wouldnt surprise me if we can celebrate their 100th anniversary in Indian service ^^.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sms

Juggernautjatt said:


> *Punjab Police WASPS (Women Armed Special Protection Squad)*
> View attachment 175904





Juggernautjatt said:


> I don't know why but WASPS unit of Mohali district wears Army uniform. In other districts their uniform is blue.
> 
> View attachment 175906



No Helmets? 
How can we implement rules and bring safety, if law enforcement agencies do not follow them?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Harley Davidson of Gujrat Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Dillinger @sancho @Koovie @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR@bloo @KRAIT@sandy_3126 @arp2041 @Sidak @levina _*@Echo_419 @RoYaL~GuJJaR @Roybot @kbd-raaf @sancho @he-man[/USER @Juggernautjatt *_
@Indo-guy @IndoUS @IndoCarib

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

*Vijayawada Police Gets Ford EcoSport, Cops Too Love Compact SUVs*






The popularity of the Ford EcoSport has led to even the police force inducting it in its fleet, although only in Vijayawada yet.

The Vijayawada Police has got the Trend variant of the Ford EcoSport

The EcoSport is Ford’s most popular model in India and now the Vijayawada Police has started using the car for its official use. The model seen in the picture above is the Trend variant which is the second lowest variant after the Ambiente. The Andhra Pradesh government has ordered close to 200 units of cars like the Ford EcoSport and Toyota Innova. Rumours suggest some Tata Sumo MUVs will also join the police fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Juggernautjatt said:


> I don't know why but WASPS unit of Mohali district wears Army uniform. In other districts their uniform is blue.
> 
> View attachment 175906


in my city/district it is khakhi!....








an they wear helmet tooo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE EXERCISE AND RANDOM PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhagat

New Ford ecosport and Mahindra bolero vehicles for vijayawada police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indo-guy

Abingdonboy said:


> @Dillinger @sancho @Koovie @Water Car Engineer @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR@bloo @KRAIT@sandy_3126 @arp2041 @Sidak @levina _*@Echo_419 @RoYaL~GuJJaR @Roybot @kbd-raaf @sancho @he-man[/USER @Juggernautjatt *_
> @Indo-guy @IndoUS @IndoCarib



Thanks a lot for posting the video and thanks for tagging me .
Don't know how I missed it before !

Real eye opener the video is .
kudos to MAAC for making this documentary ...and kudos to Vanita Ashok for what she is doing ...

Keep it up !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT TEAM DURING A MOCK DRILL IN SCHOOL IN MUMBAI AFTER PESHAWER ATTACK
GOOD TO SEE NEW AIMPOINT SIGHTS ON THEIR M4ss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

Gujarat Police


















Vijayawada PD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

Kolkata Traffic Police:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


>


Which police force is this?


----------



## Koovie

Abingdonboy said:


> Which police force is this?



TN Police
Tactical gearing - The Hindu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Koovie said:


>



paint ball stuff?


----------



## Koovie

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> paint ball stuff?


I guess they fire peppershots ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> Various ARFF units around India during training:



these are monsters... we also use them..

As for "peppershots" .. i really doubt tht one,


----------



## Amaa'n

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 128101
> View attachment 128102
> View attachment 128103
> View attachment 128104
> View attachment 128105
> 
> .


the intention is not to troll but finger on trigger says all lot about professionalism of the Team,
and for goodness sake why are they covering face like a Bheri Zanani - give these guys balaclava they are not that expensive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> As for "peppershots" .. i really doubt tht one,


Nope they are pepper shots, the US police use these extensively especially in correctional facilities.







Pepper-spray projectile - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







_
Officers were also armed with pepperball guns. Essentially, paintball guns that fire projectiles filled with pepper spray._
_
_EWC6822 small | Civil Rights Clinic_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 185471
> View attachment 185472
> View attachment 185473
> View attachment 185474
> View attachment 185475
> View attachment 185476
> 
> MUMBAI POLICE QRT TEAM DURING A MOCK DRILL IN SCHOOL IN MUMBAI AFTER PESHAWER ATTACK
> GOOD TO SEE NEW AIMPOINT SIGHTS ON THEIR M4ss






good to see our police force is improving their CT operation capabilities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> the intention is not to troll but* finger on trigger* says all lot about professionalism of the Team,
> and for goodness sake why are they covering face like a Bheri Zanani - give these guys balaclava they are not that expensive


didnt notice that...


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

balixd said:


> the intention is not to troll but finger on trigger says all lot about professionalism of the Team,
> and for goodness sake why are they covering face like a Bheri Zanani - give these guys balaclava they are not that expensive



When you hire a unprofessional..you will be unprofessional.

Believe it or not the guy training them is a local black belt and not a combat veteran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> When you hire a unprofessional..you will be unprofessional.
> 
> Believe it or not the guy training them is a local black belt and not a combat veteran.



ive been hearing about this "shifu" guy from a billion indians since long... than the funny pics of this guy.. i mean who the heck is this guy? looks like a real character rather than a trainer.... is this guy a govt official?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ive been hearing about this "shifu" guy from a billion indians since long... than the funny pics of this guy.. i mean who the heck is this guy? looks like a real character rather than a trainer.... is this guy a govt official?



He is a Bollywood Martial Arts instructor who got lucky training Para Military forces and now uses full advantage of his photo oppurtunity with them for getting clients.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

KARNATAKA POLICE COMMANDOS MOCK DRILL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> KARNATAKA POLICE COMMANDOS MOCK DRILL



If someone asks me to rate Police forces special unit in india the top 5 will be:-
J&K SOG
Greyhounds
Delhi SWAT
Aligarh SWAT
Karnataka SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

*RAF*
*












*

*KARNATAKA COMMANDOS*
*MP QRT*
*






*
*DP SWAT*

*2 men shot dead by Telangana police were suspected fugitive SIMI terrorists*
octopus commandos' 2nd operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


Cornershot with the point-man


Unknowncommando said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mumbai police's QRTs really need a massive upgrade now, they have had the same kit since 2009and given the threat Mumbai faces they need to have top-notch kit.



Unknowncommando said:


>



Aside from those BPJs OCTOPUS are looking good and are one of the few special police units in India who are being used in live operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Cornershot with the point-man
> 
> Mumbai police's QRTs really need a massive upgrade now, they have had the same kit since 2009and given the threat Mumbai faces they need to have top-notch kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from those BPJs OCTOPUS are looking good and are one of the few special police units in India who are being used in live operations.


yes they have cornerss.hots
about MUMBAI POLICE QRT they are well equiped now with new sights on their guns tactical eyewear helmet and NVGs
i often go to mumbai. I asked a commando few days back he told me that only bpjs are not that much good.other stuff is nice.AND force one have better gear than QRT
here are some new pics of MP QRT



















yes octopus need to change the bpj




ODISHA STU

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MANIPUR COPS




MUM POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

ODISHA STATE STU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

AGRA POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Hyderabad fire department:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K M Cariappa

Abingdonboy said:


>


This pic is of Rohini fire station in New Delhi... Though the name says fire station its basically Fire Personnel training Centre... I have been watching this building for the 18 years... This station does not carter to any emergency call rather the Fire brigade comes from another station which is 5-10 kms away..
Rohini Fire Station - About - Google+

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Koovie

Unknowncommando said:


> AGRA POLICE SWAT




Anyone got the full 2015 calendar?


----------



## PatriotLover

Abingdonboy said:


> Hyderabad fire department:




What is this, a joke?


----------



## special

PatriotLover said:


> What is this, a joke?



????


----------



## PatriotLover

special said:


> ????



It is headlined Hyderabad fire dept. and has a pic of a motorbike with 2 fire extinguishers.


----------



## Abingdonboy

PatriotLover said:


> It is headlined Hyderabad fire dept. and has a pic of a motorbike with 2 fire extinguishers.


It is a part of the Hyderabad fire department, not the entire force- OBVIOUSLY! The first-responder two-wheeler fire fighting machine is a smart idea that is being adopted all over the world now- it can get to incidents far faster than the cumbersome fire trucks and start work before the full-fledged fire engine arrives on scene.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka police commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DIRECT ACTION

Gujarat police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

DIRECT ACTION said:


> Gujarat police SWAT


Not Gujarat Police but Andra Pradesh "OCTOPUS" force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Fire Brigade (?) HAZMAT team:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PatriotLover

Abingdonboy said:


> Delhi Fire Brigade (?) HAZMAT team:



All your police, firebrigade, traffic police have same uniform or what.


----------



## Abingdonboy

------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Kolkata Airport*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## spectribution

CHETAK COMMANDO























spectribution said:


> CHETAK COMMANDO



Look to have everything a modern Counter Terrorist Unit / SWAT should have.

1. Full length Level IIIA BPJ
2. Elbow and Knee Pads
3. MP5N and variants , AK - 103
4. Assault webbing
5. PASGT or higher head gear.
6. Bulletproof Armored Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Sidewinder

PatriotLover said:


> All your police, firebrigade, traffic police have same uniform or what.



Well its different in various state.

















In the first picture, the jawans (left & right) belongs to Assam police & the middle one with lighter coloured dress belongs to Assam police battelion. Second picture represents black cat cammando units of Assam police & last one is traffic police who usually wears a white dress.

Note: Fire & emergency & NDRF also wears khaki coloured uniform in Assam.


----------



## Mujraparty

*India to develop it's own '911'; first nationwide emergency response line*
By Angad Singh for CNN 
(CNN) -- Last week, actress and member of India's parliament, Hema Malini, was involved in a fatal car accident, which left a two-year-old girl dead.

Malini was rushed to the hospital by a local doctor in his car, but he didn't take the the injured two-year old or her family, along, local media reports said.

The girl's family waited for 20-25 minutes before help arrived.

"Had she been taken to the hospital along with Hema Malini, she would have been saved" the girl's uncle told NDTV, an Indian television network.

Long waits for emergency services are not unusual, say road safety campaigners. But that's something that might change as India moves forward with plans for its first nationwide emergency response system.

"It's surprising that help even came that quickly," says Harman Singh Sidhu, president of ArriveSAFE, an Indian road safety advocacy group.

"India's emergency response services are as fractured as its roads and infrastructure... these services claim they can arrive in 10-15 minutes, but most take up to 45 minutes."

India has some of the most dangerous roads in the world, and the two-year-old killed in the collision with Hema Malini's car is just one of the approximate 231,000 deaths which occur each year, according to the WHO.

Activists like Sidhu say deaths could be prevented if India had a more efficient emergency response service.

India's own '911'

*With up to 10 different emergency lines in some states, India's current emergency response teams lose precious time in having to contact the various departments, and in making sure that response teams are working within their proper jurisdictions, before responders can act on an emergency situation.*

To add to the confusion, emergency phone numbers can vary across states.

"Drivers never expect an accident to happen to them, so they hardly take the necessary precautions to remember all the relevant emergency numbers when traveling across states" says Sidhu.

India's Ministry of Home Affairs is implementing five-year plan for developing a nationwide emergency response system.

*"India's new emergency hotline,112, initially plans to integrate India's emergency call numbers for police (100), fire (102), ambulance (103) and Emergency Disaster Management (108)" says Sanjiv Banzal, an Indian telecommunications official.*

"Eventually, the number will take over all the emergency numbers, becoming the one-stop emergency response system."

Meeting the demand of a nation with 1.2 billion people and 22 different official languages will certainly prove to be a challenge.

*In five years time, the Indian '112' one-stop number will be designed to accommodate 1,000,000 daily calls, just under twice the number of calls '911,' the U.S. equivalent, receives.*

*The new system will support 13 different languages while incorporating email, SMS, and mobile app support as well as a 'panic button' feature for use on public transport, *according to India's Home Ministry.

"A national emergency service will certainly will certainly reduce response time for emergency situations and help save lives, but only to a degree," says Sidhu.

He believes there are deeper structural issues.

"When I had a spinal injury, I was unable to lie flat in the ambulance because it was too small for a 6-foot man," he says.

"Just the other day, I read about a case where the ambulance had to stop for gas on the way to the hospital -- it shows you the state of how poor our services are."

CNN intern Rishabh Pratap contributed reporting from Delhi

India to develop it's own '911'; first nationwide emergency response line


Finally ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

eowyn said:


> *India to develop it's own '911'; first nationwide emergency response line*
> By Angad Singh for CNN
> (CNN) -- Last week, actress and member of India's parliament, Hema Malini, was involved in a fatal car accident, which left a two-year-old girl dead.
> 
> Malini was rushed to the hospital by a local doctor in his car, but he didn't take the the injured two-year old or her family, along, local media reports said.
> 
> The girl's family waited for 20-25 minutes before help arrived.
> 
> "Had she been taken to the hospital along with Hema Malini, she would have been saved" the girl's uncle told NDTV, an Indian television network.
> 
> Long waits for emergency services are not unusual, say road safety campaigners. But that's something that might change as India moves forward with plans for its first nationwide emergency response system.
> 
> "It's surprising that help even came that quickly," says Harman Singh Sidhu, president of ArriveSAFE, an Indian road safety advocacy group.
> 
> "India's emergency response services are as fractured as its roads and infrastructure... these services claim they can arrive in 10-15 minutes, but most take up to 45 minutes."
> 
> India has some of the most dangerous roads in the world, and the two-year-old killed in the collision with Hema Malini's car is just one of the approximate 231,000 deaths which occur each year, according to the WHO.
> 
> Activists like Sidhu say deaths could be prevented if India had a more efficient emergency response service.
> 
> India's own '911'
> 
> *With up to 10 different emergency lines in some states, India's current emergency response teams lose precious time in having to contact the various departments, and in making sure that response teams are working within their proper jurisdictions, before responders can act on an emergency situation.*
> 
> To add to the confusion, emergency phone numbers can vary across states.
> 
> "Drivers never expect an accident to happen to them, so they hardly take the necessary precautions to remember all the relevant emergency numbers when traveling across states" says Sidhu.
> 
> India's Ministry of Home Affairs is implementing five-year plan for developing a nationwide emergency response system.
> 
> *"India's new emergency hotline,112, initially plans to integrate India's emergency call numbers for police (100), fire (102), ambulance (103) and Emergency Disaster Management (108)" says Sanjiv Banzal, an Indian telecommunications official.*
> 
> "Eventually, the number will take over all the emergency numbers, becoming the one-stop emergency response system."
> 
> Meeting the demand of a nation with 1.2 billion people and 22 different official languages will certainly prove to be a challenge.
> 
> *In five years time, the Indian '112' one-stop number will be designed to accommodate 1,000,000 daily calls, just under twice the number of calls '911,' the U.S. equivalent, receives.*
> 
> *The new system will support 13 different languages while incorporating email, SMS, and mobile app support as well as a 'panic button' feature for use on public transport, *according to India's Home Ministry.
> 
> "A national emergency service will certainly will certainly reduce response time for emergency situations and help save lives, but only to a degree," says Sidhu.
> 
> He believes there are deeper structural issues.
> 
> "When I had a spinal injury, I was unable to lie flat in the ambulance because it was too small for a 6-foot man," he says.
> 
> "Just the other day, I read about a case where the ambulance had to stop for gas on the way to the hospital -- it shows you the state of how poor our services are."
> 
> CNN intern Rishabh Pratap contributed reporting from Delhi
> 
> India to develop it's own '911'; first nationwide emergency response line
> 
> 
> Finally ..


such a basic step that is long overdue.....

This article also highlights other equally worrying issues with India's emergency services most notably the abysmal quality of it on a basic level.


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF AND MUMBAI POLICE COM RAKESH MARIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

Delhi Police SWAT commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

hkdas said:


> Delhi Police SWAT commandos.


Oh for the love of God get better bpj and protection gear the police in Detroit is better geared even when the city is bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

IndoUS said:


> Oh for the love of God get better bpj and protection gear the police in Detroit is better geared even when the city is bankrupt.


no helmet, no communication gear, no optical sight for weapons, no flash lights, bulky BJ...
you think this is enough for a SWAT team who protect our capital city??

Urban Shooting Range at Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel National Police Academy





* Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel National Police Academy infrastructure*

*Main Gate *
The Academy started functioning on 15th Sept, 1948 at Mount Abu, Rajasthan and moved to Hyderabad, Andhra Pradesh in the year 1975. An imposing Main Gate Complex befitting the stature of this prestigious institution has been inaugurated by Shri Ganeshwar Jha, IPS the then Director, on 31st October, 2003, the birth anniversary of Sardar Patel. The roof is covered with a 14-metre diameter polycarbonate dome. 





*Admin Building *
The Admin building is the main administrative office area of the Academy which was constructed in the year 1975. Director and other senior faculty member sit in this building. It is popularly known as ‘Main-Office’. 





*Millennium Training Complex (MTC)*
The Millennium Training complex was inaugurated by Shri P. V. Rajgopal, IPS, the then Director on 31st May 2001. It has two double story octagonal-shaped inter connected block and main training facility of this Academy, equipped with ultra modern training aids. The complex has for four classrooms, four Syndicate Rooms, two Computer Labs, two Cyber Forensic Labs, Cafeteria, Support Staff Room, Language Lab, Modern Police Control Room, office chambers for senior faculty, and an state-of-the-art conference room. 





*Forensic Science Building*
In order to impart training in the field of scientific investigation of crime through integrated-participative training methodologies, a separate Forensic Science Building was constructed in the Academy. The building has a Crime Scene Hall, Forensic Science Laboratory and an IED Model Room. 






*Computer Lab and Digital Crime Lab*
The Academy has a well-established computer infrastructure. It includes two well equipped computer training classrooms and Digital Crime Lab with latest Cyber Forensic Tools in Millennium Training Complex. 





*Communication Lab *
The Academy has a Communication Lab (Language Laboratory), equipped with audio equipment to teach a different regional languages. The objective of the language laboratory is to speed up the learning of regional language by the Officer Trainees 






*Auditorium *
The present day 350 seater air conditioned auditorium was renovated in year 2003 and it is equipped with Dolby Surround sound system and used for various cultural programmes. 





*A.P. Conference Hall*
The A.P. Conference Hall was constructed in the year 1977 with funding from state govt. of Andhra Pradesh and renovated in the year 2009. The hall has sitting capacity for 150 which is used mainly to conduct important Seminars and Workshops. The hall is well equipped with Digital Audio and Video equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

*Martyrs’ Column*
This is the most solumn place of the academy. The name of all IPS officers martyred on duty is inscripted on this column. Annual commemoration parade is on 21st October every year to give tribute to all police personnel died on duty on that year. 






*Hospital*
The Academy has a 23-bed Hospital for officer trainees and staff with a physiotherapy, Digital X-ray, Pathology and Biochemical lab. 






*Alumni Column*
An 11-feet Alumni Column was completed in the year 2001 beside Martyrs Column. The names of all alumni passed out of this academy since 1948 is written on this column. 





*Model Police Station *
The renovated Model Police station was inaugurated in the month of August, 2012 in the memory of Late Shri Narendra Kumar,IPS a Madhya Pradesh cadre officer of 2009 Batch. Training in this Model Police Station is one of the most important innovation in new integrated training regimen in this academy. 





*Diamond Jubilee Complex (DJC)*
This complex was inaugurated in March 2008 and houses the Outdoor Section, Sand Model Room and, the State of the art Endurance hall and 150 seats modern class room. 





*Swimming Pool*
The Olympic size Swimming Pool is pride of the Academy which also has Jacuzzi and a steam bath facilities. All the officer trainees have to pass swimming test. 






*Parade Ground*
Passing out parade of Officer Trainees every year conducted on this ground in which saluting are generally taken by President, Vice-President, Prime Minister or Home Minister of this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

*Photo Gallery *
A Photo Gallery was established on the 2nd Floor of the library in the moth of Sept, 2012. It displays all the important activities of all the batches passed out since 1948 to till date. It is one of the most visited place in the Academy and Alumni recalls their golden days past in this academy. . 






*Digital Crime Lab *
One of the most modern Cyber Forensic Training Laboratory of the country is equipped with latest disk and Mobile Forensic equipment is set up recently to make trainees capable of handling tech driven criminals. 





*Urban Shooting Range *
The Academy has Urban Shooting range in which the Officers are trained in handling the Urban Armed Combat and necessary weapons and tactics. 







*Assault Training*
All IPS officer Trainees are given Assault Training to make them mentally and physically tough to lead police force of this country from the front. 





*Multimedia Class Rooms *
The academy has state of the art class room of capacity varying from 40 to 150 equipped with latest audio and projection equipments to create worlds class training environment. 






*Computer lab *
The Academy has a well established two Computer Labs of seating capacity 55 and 80. All Officers Trainees and participants of in-service courses are given training on use of IT. These computer labs are with the latest configuration systems with internet facility. 






*Suraksha Plaza *
The Academy has well established coop stores to meet the domestic requirement of the staff of the Academy. Through this coop stores outlet all the Police uniform articles will be sold. This store was recently completely air-conditioned 






*Tennis Court *
One of the clay and Synthetic Tennis court with flood light.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

*Badminton and TT*
Academy has eight indoor badminton courts with wooden floors. 






*Vallabh Rangasala *
This open air theatre has seating capacity of about 300. Various cultural programmes are performed here by Officer Trainees.





*Mount Abu Admn. Block *
This is main administrative building of erstwhile Central Police Training College in Mount Abu before it shifted to Hyderabad in 1975. 





*ITBP Cottage *
This cottage was built in the year 1998 with funding from Indo-Tibetan border police. 





*MP Bhawan *
Design of this MP Bhawan is inspired by the “Stupa of Sanchi” and in the year 2003 constructed with funding by the state of Madhya Pradesh. 







*Rajasthan Bhawan *
Iconic Rajasthan Bhawan takes the residence to royalty of Rajasthan. It was constructed in the year 2000.with funding by Rajasthan Govt. it gives one of the most beautiful views of the historic city of Hyderabad. 






*PT Ground *
One of the most favourite ground of IPS Officer Trainees where, police leader of this country come out every morning to convert themselves from a meritorious student to thinking top cop. 








*Firing*
All Officer Trainees are given training to handle all kinds of weapon used by police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

Equitation



Equitation or Art of Horse Riding is aimed at developing mental and physical toughness of Officer Trainees. Horses are legacy of Indian police and very effective in crowd control, Mounted Contingent are effectively used in tandem with Ground troops. The latest Riot gear for mounts enables them to be used in all types of situations.The new State of Art Stables in the Academy with rubber matting are amongst the best stables.The new Mirror wall enables the OTs to correct their position on the Horse.






*Scuba



Scuba diving is now integral part of outdoor training. It helps in removing fear of water and opens a new world to the Office Trainees. 







Tactical Training



Special Tactical Wing is the latest addition in the academy aimed at training all officer trainees in jungle warfare to counter ever increasing Naxal menace . 






Rock Climbing



Rock Climbing module is one of the most enjoyable part of the training which helps in removing fear of height. One has to do it to believe it. *







*New Infrastructure

Quater Master Store







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hkdas

*Indoor Sports Complex 








BAND STAFF HOUSE 









CISF OFFICE COMPLEX 










Adimin Block 









sardar vallabhbhai patel national police academy*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

hkdas said:


> no helmet, no communication gear, no optical sight for weapons, no flash lights, bulky BJ...
> you think this is enough for a SWAT team who protect our capital city??


Of course this isn't anywhere near enough for the capital city of India- this is beyond embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP Swat




PUNJAB POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:






Patna Police's SWAT team:






Telangana state police:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Police QRT:










Telangana state special response team OCTOPUS:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

PATNA POLICE SWAT










OCTOPUS COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


Good to see a special response unit being used for a typical emergency response (an armed barricaded man in this instance) instead of purely focusing on counter-terror roles and only being seen during drills. This should be the case for all such units in India just how such units are used across the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade’s command centre in Byculla:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## special

Telengana/ (Andhra Pradesh) Police Commandos..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

KARNATAKA KSPS GARUDA COMMANDOS DURING NIMHANS OP BANGALORE
High drama at NIMHANS as prisoner opens indiscriminate fire - The Hindu
@Abingdonboy


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> KARNATAKA KSPS GARUDA COMMANDOS DURING NIMHANS OP BANGALORE


Any info on this op?


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCK DRILL




DELHI POLICE SWAT MOCK DRILL











CHETAK COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT COMMANDOS















CHETAK COMMANDOS MARKSMAN




HARYANA POLICE SWAT UNIT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TRAINING

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

ANDHRA/TELANGANA OCTOPUS COMMANDOS
Hyderabad police are planning to purchase Jet pack flying machine for anti terror police called Organisation for Counter Terrorist Operations (Octopus), the elite counter-terrorist commando force of the state police. Jet packs are going to be bought from New Zealand manufacturer.

Jet pack flying machines work as a small sized jet aero plane. According to the officials, though the equipment is costly, police department is determined to purchase them as it will be helpful for the commandos to reach atop high rise building to take up anti-terror operations.

Presently police use helicopters but using them might not always be possible. In the event of terrorist attacks, the police may need to respond quickly. Andhra Pradesh police believe that jetpacks will be very useful in such occasions. Jetpack flying machines does not require much space for takeoff. These can be used to reach a height of 8,000 feet.

Jet pack flying machines weigh 105 kgs and come equipped with two engines and two fans. Cost of each jetpack flying machine is Rs. 56 lakhs. Andhra Pradesh police department has called tenders to buy four jetpacks. These will be bought from the Rs. 25 crore funds given by central government to police department every year for modernization. Authorities have given clearance that jetpack flying machines does not need the approval of civil aviation. Andhra Pradesh state government will buy these and keep them with the anti-terror outfit Octopus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TRAINING


Punjab police SWAT team are making themselves look incredibly unprofessional with all this "ultimate" nonsense. That and their false bravado of not wearing protective equipment in live ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> MUMBAI POLICE QRT MOCK DRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELHI POLICE SWAT MOCK DRILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHETAK COMMANDOS


I always get the impression that Mumbai PD's QRT are the real deal and whilst they lack the flashy equipment of Punjab police, they are up to the task and will perform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> I always get the impression that Mumbai PD's QRT are the real deal and whilst they lack the flashy equipment of Punjab police, they are up to the task and will perform.


bro as i said earlier they dont lack in equpment they have mp5 series weapons m4 carbines ballistic helmets with nvg straps(in force one).now everyone is getting sights on their guns they have barret .50 cal sniper rifle only the improvement needed is light weight BPJ.Hope that will be aquired soon.

























THUNDERBOLTS KERALA STATE


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> bro as i said earlier they dont lack in equpment they have mp5 series weapons m4 carbines ballistic helmets with nvg straps(in force one).now everyone is getting sights on their guns they have barret .50 cal sniper rifle only the improvement needed is light weight BPJ.Hope that will be aquired soon.


Let's keep Force one separate from QRT in such discussions bro, they are serape units with separate budgets and such.

Anyway, the most notable issue with the QRT does appear to be those bulky BPJs but I don't think this is as bad an issue as some amy make out. Those BPJs whilst bulky are of such bulk because they are rated highly in terms of bullet resistance so are likely to save the life of the operator. This, i feel, is in response to 26/11 and the controversy over BPJs thereafter. If you look at the pathetic BPJs the Punjab police have (and then choose not to wear) that are celery designed to be worn under clothing as discreet BPJs for non-combat units the BPJs sported by the Mumbai Police QRT is far more appropriate for their role. 


This is the way modern armour is going:



















There are attempts to reduce the bulk but that is in the future. 


The QRT simply needs to adopt a more tactical BPJ that offers the same high levels of protection. As you can see above the BPJs/Plate carriers of US SWAT teams have PALS webbing and storage solutions for ammunition and the tactical equipment. The BPJs word by QRT seem very rudimentary and basic in comparison. 


Again, I feel the BPJ selection of the QRT reflects the highly professional nature of this unit. They are not in the business of posing for the cameras and pretending they are action men (like certain other special police units I have mentioned) but are there to serve a purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi police SWAT
and last to are of iaf personnel


----------



## Unknowncommando

ODISHA POLICE SPECIAL TACTICAL UNIT (STU)




Karnataka police Garuda KSPS commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SWAT DELHI POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Unknowncommando for the special response unit of the national capital the Delhi SWAT division is ATROCIOUSLY equipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT




RAJASTHAN POLICE COMMANDOS







DELHI POLICE SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAJASTHAN POLICE SRT




TAMILNADU POLICE COMMANDOS










ODISHA POLICE SPECIAL TACTICAL UNIT

ODISHA POLICE STU

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killer elite

Odisha Police's (Special Tactical Unit)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*NDRF Rescue Drill Near Kochi*











Mock drill by National Disaster Response Force (NDRF), the accident-relief team of the Southern Railway, personnel of Fire and Rescue Service, the police and ambulance services took part in the drill. An old coach was partially immersed in the waterbody beneath the bridge by a heavy-duty crane. In it were a few dummies in the shape of human beings.

*Lasts an hour*

The rescue drill that lasted for an hour commenced by 9.30 a.m. after NDRF personnel rushed to the spot following a siren went off at Ernakulam Junction railway station. Rescue personnel used equipment like oxygen mask, underwater lights and cutting equipment to enter the coach and take out the dummies in stretchers, based on standard operational procedure.

*A similar drill – this time a rescue effort following a staged ‘collision’ between trains, will be held at Shoranur on Monday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657555707856748550

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## killer elite

Odisha Police Special Tatical Unit with Swiss Rifle .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## cloud_9

ranjeet said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/657555707856748550


Kejriwal is such a genius!While the the rest of the world uses cheap traffic cams and data from Google,Kejriwal uses hired helicopters.

Finally! Delhi has been granted a Mughal ruler after centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

cloud_9 said:


> Kejriwal is such a genius!While the the rest of the world uses cheap traffic cams and data from Google,Kejriwal uses hired helicopters.
> 
> Finally! Delhi has been granted a Mughal ruler after centuries.



Delhi mein aajkal bahut light jaati hai


----------



## Unknowncommando

JOINT TRAINING BETWEEN (FROM LEFT)RAJASTHAN POLICE SRT,JHARKHAND POLICE SPECIAL UNIT,PUNJAB POLICE SWAT,CRPF COBRA,MANIPUR COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>



Unprofessional clowns.




Unknowncommando said:


> JOINT TRAINING BETWEEN (FROM LEFT)RAJASTHAN POLICE SRT,JHARKHAND POLICE SPECIAL UNIT,PUNJAB POLICE SWAT,CRPF COBRA,MANIPUR COMMANDOS



Good to see that special police units in India are starting to train together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab police swat








AP octopus unit







Manipur police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Punjab police swat


Yet more illustration of their clownish behaviour- standing around posing for pictures whilst other units are training and carrying out exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Abingdonboy said:


> Yet more illustration of their clownish behaviour- standing around posing for pictures whilst other units are training and carrying out exercises.




They didnt want to wear any body armor or helmet during an active terrorist attack....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Water Car Engineer said:


> They didnt want to wear any body armor or helmet during an active terrorist attack....


Because they are/were unproffesional, untested and not fit for the 21st century.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Karnataka Garuda unit:































The unit's first operational deployment:

Garuda force had trained for such operations - The Hindu


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi SWAT team:












Octopus Commandos of Andrha Pradesh police conduct a drill:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

cont'd:

























Mumbai police QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Bomb disposal unit of Mumbai Police:








Misc:





Madhya Pradesh police:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> Mumbai Fire Brigade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patna Police's SWAT team:



Top helmet. 
But then when you see the rest.... is that supposed to be a swat team ? How come aren't they wearing heavy protections ?













A good start though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vauban said:


> Top helmet.
> But then when you see the rest.... is that supposed to be a swat team ? How come aren't they wearing heavy protections ?
> 
> View attachment 293572
> View attachment 293573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good start though.


It's beyond pathetic sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

PHOTOS: Mumbai's guardians - Rediff.com India News

"Mumbai's Guardians" Mumbai Police:

QRT:













Marine police:











How sweet is this pic @Vauban @Levina @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Parul :

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mkb95

Vauban said:


> Top helmet.
> But then when you see the rest.... is that supposed to be a swat team ? How come aren't they wearing heavy protections ?
> 
> View attachment 293572
> View attachment 293573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good start though.


buddy,even our top elite ct force nsg doesnt have such high-end gear,let alone a local swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Abingdonboy said:


> How sweet is this pic @Vauban @Levina @anant_s @PARIKRAMA @Parul :


How sweet?
Very sweet.  


This is what caught my attention

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MH police QRT




DP SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MP QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MP QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Keep up the great work @Unknowncommando any pics of MH's Force One? Alot from Mumbai's QRTs but I've seen very little of Force One over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Keep up the great work @Unknowncommando any pics of MH's Force One? Alot from Mumbai's QRTs but I've seen very little of Force One over the years.













FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 295216
> View attachment 295217
> View attachment 295218
> 
> FORCE ONE


Nice work bro! Doesn't seem to be a lot of difference between the equipment of Mumbai's QRTs and MH's Force One.

+ Force One recently got a state of the art training centre/HQ, any pics/info on it?


++ keep up the good work my friend!

Force One snipers:







(being trained by former 21 (PARA) SF) instructor who claims it is the best police sniper unit in India).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MP QRT
@Abingdonboy no bro no such pics found of HQ and training centre.Force one is highly secretive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

FFemale commando of Punjab police







Delhi swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MP QRT




PUNJAB SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE OLD PIC























MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT















ALIGARH POLICE SWAT





MANIPUR POLICE COMMANDO




RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT








JHARKHAND JAGUARS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

U R awesome @Unknowncommando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 295734
> View attachment 295735
> View attachment 295736
> View attachment 295737
> View attachment 295738
> View attachment 295739
> DP SWAT
> 
> View attachment 295740
> View attachment 295741
> 
> JHARKHAND JAGUARS



Friend can you get pics of Armoured vehicles of Jharkhand Police forces ? The one which Mahindra made in a JV with BAE? 

I hope when my boards get over I will be able to post some pics here .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Ankit Kumar said:


> Friend can you get pics of Armoured vehicles of Jharkhand Police forces ? The one which Mahindra made in a JV with BAE?
> 
> I hope when my boards get over I will be able to post some pics here .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Abingdonboy said:


>



And how good is it compared to the South African ones ? 

Here the older OFB ones are too hated as they were not any where near successful in saving the CRPF and JAP men.


----------



## Kushal Sinha

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 295734
> View attachment 295735
> View attachment 295736
> View attachment 295737
> View attachment 295738
> View attachment 295739
> DP SWAT
> 
> View attachment 295740
> View attachment 295741
> 
> JHARKHAND JAGUARS


Actually I have got a dozen insiders in Jharkhand Jaguars and I actually y father and grandfather have got the protection of JJ and once I had gone to their HQ in outskirts of Ranchi there I had see the snipers , Night Vision Devices , Recce binoculars and had seen their training (preety tough) and they too use digital camo prit dress and I'm trying to get pics of one more commando unit of JHARKHAND Police known as the MOBILE TIGERS they move on bikes and are also equipped with Sig Sauer 552 and wear digital camo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Your normal Police Guy what weapon he is using I mean Has they got ridden of World War II weapons or not ?


----------



## Kushal Sinha

Te 


Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 295734
> View attachment 295735
> View attachment 295736
> View attachment 295737
> View attachment 295738
> View attachment 295739
> DP SWAT
> 
> View attachment 295740
> View attachment 295741
> 
> JHARKHAND JAGUARS


The second picture which you have posted about the Jharkhand Jaguar aren't JJ they are the Jharkhand Police Anti Terrorist Squad (ATS) I'm gonna post post more of there ATS pics











Newly formed Jharkhand Police Anti Terrorist Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow, what a huge market for small arms in India now. No wonder OFB went ahead and maded a copy of AKs and MP5s...

A lot of state special police being raised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

if u have not seen it


----------



## Unknowncommando

Water Car Engineer said:


> Wow, what a huge market for small arms in India now. No wonder OFB went ahead and maded a copy of AKs and MP5s...
> 
> A lot of state special police being raised.


YEAH Indian made AKMs are and GHATAKs variants of AKs are hugely in service also local made mp5s ofb made sniper rifle.Thank got those .303 and sten SMGs are being phased out










new POLARIS ATV




GUJRAT CHETAK COMMANDOS














KARNATAKA POLICE GARUDA FORCE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Foxbat Alok

nice to see Karnataka garuds are using Ghatak rifle


----------



## Mike_Brando

Kushal Sinha said:


> Te
> 
> The second picture which you have posted about the Jharkhand Jaguar aren't JJ they are the Jharkhand Police Anti Terrorist Squad (ATS) I'm gonna post post more of there ATS pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newly formed Jharkhand Police Anti Terrorist Squad


Bro,please post those pics of JJ and JP ATS once more as we haven't been able to see the pics that you posted earlier of the JP ATS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Allahabad ATS (mock drill):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Allahabad ATS (mock drill):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Allahabad police:
























CISF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police with Excalibur rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Octopus Commandos mock drill at Makkah Masjid

































OCTOPUS MOCK DRILL @ MECCA MASJID/ JUST Precautionery. - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Manipur Police with Excalibur rifle*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Kolkata specialised force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

J&k SOG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

GUJRAT POLICE 




MUMBAI POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire brigade's annual procession 













































ccCoolguyz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

ccCoolguyz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One unit of Maharashtra state


----------



## Armani

Looks like Randeep Hooda is endorsing the Mumbai Fire Brigade -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

@Abingdonboy ...!!!

*The Home Ministry has refused to disclose the make, model numbers, and registration numbers of cars used by the President which display the state emblem in place of license plates, saying it concerns national security and revealing such details might pose a threat to the first citizen.*

*The information denied by the Ministry seems to be available on social media platforms from unconfirmed sources*.

*One post on ‘YouTube’ claims the President uses “black Mercedes Benz S600 (W221) Pullman Guard. It is a custom-built, heavily armoured limousine which meets the requirements of the highest protection class VR6/VR7.*”

*“The armour is designed to protect against military rifle shots and also offers resistance against fragments from hand grenades and explosives. The president’s motorcade also consists of the former presidential car, a black Mercedes-Benz W140 armoured limousine, which is now being used as a spare vehicle,” it claims*.

The information is also available on various news platforms.

One curious RTI applicant Rakesh Agarwal approached the President’s Secretariat seeking to know the make, model numbers and registration numbers of all cars and vehicles which display the state emblem but not registration numbers.

He sought details about cars of Rashtrapati Bhawan, vice president, Raj Bhawan and Raj Niwas of all states and union territories, maintained by the Protocol Division of the Ministry of External Affairs and also rules governing the use of emblem.

*The application was transferred to Home Ministry which said information sought is exempted from disclosure under section 8(1)(a) and (g) of the RTI Act, 2005 as doing so would endanger the security of the State and life and physical safety of the President.*

*Section 8(1)(a) of the RTI Act allows disclosure of information, which would prejudicially affect the sovereignty and integrity of India, the security, strategic, scientific or economic interests of the State, relation with foreign State or lead to incitement of an offence.*

Section 8(1)(g) of the Act allows withholding the information the disclosure of which would endanger the life or physical safety of any person or identify the source of information or assistance given in confidence for law enforcement or security purposes.

Agreeing with the contention of the Ministry, Chief Information Commissioner Radha Krishna Mathur dismissed the petition.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-secret-mha/story-HaRK5Thxn0x0j1gVZgxlbN.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

Nagaland Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Who are they


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 303113
> View attachment 303114
> View attachment 303115
> View attachment 303116
> View attachment 303117
> View attachment 303118
> View attachment 303119
> View attachment 303120
> 
> Mumbai police QRT


They should stick to the blue uniforms, they look MUCH better and they are police afterall.


+ I am always impressed by the Mumbai QRT, these guys look like the real deal- well trained and with a proffesional attitude. Not like the clowns that are the Punjab SWAT team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 303121
> View attachment 303122
> View attachment 303123
> View attachment 303124
> View attachment 303125
> View attachment 303126
> View attachment 303127
> View attachment 303128
> 
> Mumbai Police QRT


Are those last 3 pics of Mumbai QRT bro? Look like they could be Kerala "Thunderbolts" or some other state's ERU.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Foxbat Alok said:


> Who are they


Cant see the pics bro
@Abingdonboy yes bro the blue looks good but the camos they are wearing can be used in jungle situations coz they train for jungle situations too.But happy too see they are well equipped now.



Abingdonboy said:


> Are those last 3 pics of Mumbai QRT bro? Look like they could be Kerala "Thunderbolts" or some other state's ERU.


Nah bro. I am from Maharashtra state i cant be wrong with that.The igsignia on beret belongs to Maharashtra Police.As the page where i took pics from says the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> @Abingdonboy yes bro the blue looks good but the camos they are wearing can be used in jungle situations coz they train for jungle situations too.But happy too see they are well equipped now.


True, they are trained in multiple enviroments so you make a good point bro.

+ Mumbai QRTs are one of the best equipped special police units in India (putting Delhi SWAT to shame really), I hope they continue to upgrade as time goes on and do not lose such momentum. They still have a long way to go...




Unknowncommando said:


> Nah bro. I am from Maharashtra state i cant be wrong with that.The igsignia on beret belongs to Maharashtra Police.As the page where i took pics from says the same.


I thought the insignia on the beret matched the above QRT guys but I just haven't seen Mumbai QRT guys in those black tactical vests/plate carriers(?) before, normally they have those bulky camo'd plate carriers (as seen above).


An area were pretty much every police unit in India needs to improve is PPE (personal protective equipment) ie helmets and plate carriers (bullet proof vests), a lot of the time they don't have either or what they do have is inadequate. In the coming years orders for such equipment need to be given to Indian firms like MKU or TATA who make some of the best such equipment in the world (yes, the WORLD):


























It's criminal how under utilsied their expertise has been used by the domestic market in India thus far. There are no excuses anymore as to why some units remain criminally underequipped.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

QRT WEAPONS




QRT DRILLS




QRT and behind him FORCE ONE member




DP SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> QRT and behind him FORCE ONE member


Nice find! Any idea how much the Mumbai QRTs and Force One interact/cross-train bro? I would expect it to be very frequent.




Unknowncommando said:


>





Unknowncommando said:


>


+ They have almost identical equipment but comparing the uniforms to Delhi SWAT, the blue uniform of Mumbai's QRT looks SO much better!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

What happened to Khaki Uniform of Police ? Why are they in Blue Uniform ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Zarvan said:


> What happened to Khaki Uniform of Police ? Why are they in Blue Uniform ?


Khaki is for regular cops whereas Blue is for QRT unit of MUMBAI POLICE and Navy blue is for Force one uniT OF STATE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> Khaki is for regular cops whereas Blue is for QRT unit of MUMBAI POLICE and Navy blue is for Force one uniT OF STATE.


Were these units raised after 26/11 ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Zarvan said:


> Were these units raised after 26/11 ?


no Mumbai police QRT was already there MAHARASHTRA STATE FORCE ONE was formed after 26/11




















.







CHETAK COMMANDOS OF GUJRAT STATE POLICE
@Abingdonboy @Koovie

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

any idea about this thing?




CHETAK COMMANDOS







MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT TEAM TRAINING







MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

ODISHA POLICE SPECIAL TACTICAL UNIT (STU)




FORCE ONE AND KARNATAKA GARUDA JOINT EX

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


The first time I've seen an Indian police unit using ballastic sheilds.



Unknowncommando said:


> any idea about this thing?


Training aid, the attatchments on the end of weapons shoot an IR beam simulate a shot being taken by the weapon and those black "spots" on the officer receive the signal if directly targeted and let out some sort of messege to let him/the team know. 




Unknowncommando said:


> FORCE ONE AND KARNATAKA GARUDA JOINT EX



Good to see this kind of thing, the emergency resonse units/first response units across India need to be interacting and cross-training as much as possible with each other and the special units of the military/central police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> The first time I've seen an Indian police unit using ballastic sheilds.
> 
> 
> Training aid, the attatchments on the end of weapons shoot an IR beam simulate a shot being taken by the weapon and those black "spots" on the officer receive the signal if directly targeted and let out some sort of messege to let him/the team know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see this kind of thing, the emergency resonse units/first response units across India need to be interacting and cross-training as much as possible with each other and the special units of the military/central police.


yes good to see those ballistic sheilds.
Thwy often interact bro specially QRT FORCE ONE INTERACTS WITH SOUTH INDIAN STATES such as KARNATAKA AND AP. Whereas north Indian states' units keep training with NSG for training.An d north eastern states too interact with NSG.




OCTOPUS Andhra Pradesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> yes good to see those ballistic sheilds.
> Thwy often interact bro specially QRT FORCE ONE INTERACTS WITH SOUTH INDIAN STATES such as KARNATAKA AND AP. Whereas north Indian states' units keep training with NSG for training.An d north eastern states too interact with NSG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCTOPUS Andhra Pradesh


I'd say most emergency response units reguarly train with the NSG especially with the creation of the Hubs. I know the Karnataka special units do frequently (must be NSG teams from the Chennai Hub).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab Police Swat
Posting pics again bcoz previous ones cant be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kushal Sinha

RAJASTHAN POLICE ERT




MADHYA PRADESH POLICE COMMANDO AT ALL INDIA POLICE COMMANDO COMPETITION

Please like our page - Indian Defence Research Advancements , for more pics


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT team new camo.




Mumbai Police QRT


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Delhi Police SWAT team new camo.


Police units have no business using miltiary camos like this. The Delhi Police SWAT team should be using a blue uniform like the Mumbai QRT.

+ they are in desperate need of an upgrade, their helmets and BPJs are woefully outdated, they need to be world class given the fact they will be the first responders in the capital of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujrat Police got new SIG 556 one year back.




Force One commando Maharashtra State

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

manipur police commando... 











Unknowncommando said:


>



is that rifle is colt 901??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tea addict

CISF PERSONNELS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab Police SWAT







Mumbai Police QRT


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAPID ACTION FORCE


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF-RAPID ACTION FORCE


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE MAHARASHTRA POLICE




Garuda unit KARNATAKA POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak commando Gujarat Police 
SIG 556

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

JK POLICE SOG
@Abingdonboy they think they dont need more than a Patka and a BPJ.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 316173
> 
> JK POLICE SOG
> @Abingdonboy they think they dont need more than a Patka and a BPJ.


They are should be one of the best equipped police units in India and sadly they are this....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spectribution

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 316173
> 
> JK POLICE SOG
> @Abingdonboy they think they dont need more than a Patka and a BPJ.



RR and IA use this kit, probably to increase commonality and availability of equipment.

Usage of AK 47 indicates "Kill" grade than MP 5 which is CQB primarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Himachal Pradesh Police commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bihar Military Police with EXCALIBUR





Karnataka Police GARUDA commando with EXCALIBUR


----------



## Abingdonboy

Nagaland police:








Gujarat Police "Chetak":














Mumbai Police QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Abingdonboy said:


> Nagaland police:



In the last state assembly elections here in Jharkhand , a lot of companies of Nagaland Police Force were brought in. The number of JAP and CRPF men that Time were insufficient. 

I still remember strolling down road by the CRPF camp in the morning when the detachment for Ranchi area came. They were better equipped even that time compared to CRPF .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Andhra Pradesh Police OCTOPUS commando 




Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

Bharat Benz firetruck at EXCON 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE MAHARASHTRA POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 319241
> 
> Chetak commando


Which Gun is this ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Zarvan said:


> Which Gun is this ?


SIG 556


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police Chetak commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT TEAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 321587
> 
> Delhi Police SWAT TEAM


The special response unit of the CAPITAL OF INDIA needs to be better equipped than this. When the inevitable happens (the savages attack India once again) it is these guys who will have to be the first responders and in their current state they will under-perform. This is a dangerous situation to be inviting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

*Octopus Commandos Conducted Terrorist Attack Mock Drill *











Railway Protection Force (RPF) drill at CST station:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> The special response unit of the CAPITAL OF INDIA needs to be better equipped than this. When the inevitable happens (the savages attack India once again) it is these guys who will have to be the first responders and in their current state they will under-perform. This is a dangerous situation to be inviting.


They need better BPJs and A better assault rifle. At least a SIG category weapon. They are happy with MP5 AND AKMs that too without sights. Just cornershot is not going to solve the problems.













Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commandos
Any idea about thr vehicle. Looks similar to the ones used by Chetak commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> They need better BPJs and A better assault rifle. At least a SIG category weapon. They are happy with MP5 AND AKMs that too without sights. Just cornershot is not going to solve the problems.


Better BPJs, better communication equipment and better weapons (with sights). The AK series is totally inadequate for the kind of operations these guys would be deployed in (CQB). The MP-7 is probably the best weapon for these kind of units with a lightweigt 5.56mm AR (SIG, M4 etc). 



Unknowncommando said:


> Any idea about thr vehicle. Looks similar to the ones used by Chetak commandos


Look to based on the Tata 407 and Sumo chassis. Good to see these kind of vehicles being produced by smaller firms (I assume) in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bangalore Police MARUTI SUZUKI ERTIGA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh and Maharashtra Police TATA SAFARI STORM

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police GARUDA commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Abingdonboy said:


> The special response unit of the CAPITAL OF INDIA needs to be better equipped than this. When the inevitable happens (the savages attack India once again) it is these guys who will have to be the first responders and in their current state they will under-perform. This is a dangerous situation to be inviting.


What changes you want ? Other than new Gun and may be scope ?


----------



## GuardianRED

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 322769
> View attachment 322770
> View attachment 322771
> View attachment 322772
> View attachment 322773
> View attachment 322774
> View attachment 322775
> View attachment 322776
> 
> Bangalore Police MARUTI SUZUKI ERTIGA


Nice .... BUT, wish they improve the ROADS first

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Śakra

Abingdonboy said:


> The special response unit of the CAPITAL OF INDIA needs to be better equipped than this. When the inevitable happens (the savages attack India once again) it is these guys who will have to be the first responders and in their current state they will under-perform. This is a dangerous situation to be inviting.



Bhai, assi chalta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zarvan said:


> What changes you want ? Other than new Gun and may be scope ?


Pretty much everything should be changed. Given that they are the first responders of the capital of India they should be on the same level (or very close) as the NSG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

In casuals
Delhi Police SWAT TEAM commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

OCTOPUS commando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rajasthan Police emergency response team E.R.T. commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT in Army camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

MH Police F1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Karnataka garud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Foxbat Alok said:


> Karnataka garud


Are you sure they are Karnataka Garud? The Karantaka Garuds are much better equipped than this.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT TEAM
@Abingdonboy bro any idea about manufacturer of this helmet. The first one. Looks like desi version of fast/uppercut helmets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> @Abingdonboy bro any idea about manufacturer of this helmet. The first one. Looks like desi version of fast/uppercut helmets.


No idea bro, and I don't think this is an uppercut FAST helmet rip-off, it looks more like an improvised riot helmet. Either way these guys deserve better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak commando Gujarat Police
SIG 556 SWAT Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

Unknowncommando said:


> In *casuals*
> Delhi Police SWAT TEAM commandos


n formals*


----------



## Unknowncommando

@danish_vij 





Chief Minister Devendra Fadnavis on Thursday inaugurated a new administrative building for the commandos of the Maharashtra’s anti-terror unit, ‘Force One’, which was set up after the 26/11 attacks. Built on a 26,320-square metre campus at a cost of Rs. 85 crore by the Maharashtra Police Welfare and Housing Corporation in Goregaon East, the building houses a specialised training centre and hostel for 140 personnel with a 100-metre-long firing range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

during inauguration of MH's FORCE ONE buildings by CM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Maharastra state police "Force One"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

@Abingdonboy One Question Their is No clear Numbers how many M4 procured by Indian forces 

These days i find Many Police SWAT teams and SF have them


----------



## Abingdonboy

cerberus said:


> @Abingdonboy One Question Their is No clear Numbers how many M4 procured by Indian forces
> 
> These days i find Many Police SWAT teams and SF have them


The only people who will know these things are in the GoI (having granted import clearances) and in the US (USG and Colt).

Many city and state police forces use the M4 as well as the IA and IN SF units and the NSG (it is in their inventory but they don't actually use it on a regular basis).

The figure is probably around 1,500-2,500.

--------------------
--------------------

New admin and residential buildings of Maharastra state police's "Force One":

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars being trained by US Army




F1 Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Odisha STU










Punjab special operation group

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Foxbat Alok said:


> Odisha STU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punjab special operation group


Is the Punjab SOG different to their SWAT team?


----------



## Unknowncommando

ODISHA POLICE STU


----------



## wiseone2

how good for these police forces ? can they moved to the trouble spot ?
are there any choppers or aircraft to fly them ?


----------



## cerberus

wiseone2 said:


> how good for these police forces ? can they moved to the trouble spot ?
> are there any choppers or aircraft to fly them ?



If you remember it was punjab police Swat who killed 

Militants in gurdaspur police station attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxbat Alok

Abingdonboy said:


> Is the Punjab SOG different to their SWAT team?


YUp ,they are para qualified (I think) 



Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 333436
> 
> Jharkhand Jaguars being trained by US Army
> View attachment 333438
> 
> F1 Maharashtra


Bro are the force one para qualified????
@Jamwal


----------



## Abingdonboy

Foxbat Alok said:


> YUp ,they are para qualified (I think)
> 
> 
> Bro are the force one para qualified????
> @Jamwal


Just because they wear maroon berets doesn't mean they are para qualified bro, most outside of the military don't care or know enough about this tradition to refrain from adopting it for their special units. I see no reason why these guys would or should be para qualified.


----------



## mkb95

*ALIGARH POLICE SWAT*
*source- https://elitepredators.wordpress.co...aligarh-police-swat-will-give-you-goosebumps/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One Maharashtra Police
Barrett M107

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

F1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE commandos mock drill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 337446
> 
> FORCE ONE commandos mock drill


Force One truly seem to take their role seriously unlike many special response police units in India. They seem to have learnt a lot from the NSG. 

Good to see such a professional police unit in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mkb95

punjab police swat in action




@Abingdonboy @Jamwal's @hellfire @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR @Unknowncommando
got from abingdonboy's post from another forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commandos Polaris RZR
@Abingdonboy
your views on this pic bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 340026
> 
> Chetak Commandos Polaris RZR
> @Abingdonboy
> your views on this pic bro


This unit from what i have seen recently looms relatively well equipped. I just hope they keep up this momentum and have world class training to match. As a frontline state Gujarat is one of the most at risk in India and their first responders need to be as well prepared as possible. 

Forget the Chalta hai attitude, the barbarians are at the gates.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police COLT CM901

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saumyasupratik

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 340861
> 
> Mizoram Police COLT CM901



It's the Colt SCW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

saumyasupratik said:


> It's the Colt SCW.







this looks like COLT CM901...


----------



## saumyasupratik

hkdas said:


> this looks like COLT CM901...



RO923 CQB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

saumyasupratik said:


> It's the Colt SCW.


Correct COLT CM901 HAS LONGER BARREL


----------



## mkb95

airport security

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT TEAM





Jharkhand Jaguars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commando




Delhi SWAT Team




Punjab Police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Garuda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 346693
> 
> Chetak Commando
> View attachment 346694
> 
> Delhi SWAT Team
> View attachment 346695
> 
> Punjab Police SWAT


Every time I see pics of Delhi SWAT it hurts, is this really the best the capital of India can do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Abingdonboy said:


> Every time I see pics of Delhi SWAT it hurts, is this really the best the capital of India can do?



As a Delhi wala, citizen of Delhi, I agree

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commandos












Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK and ATS/STF commandos after encounter .8 SIMI terrorists were killed yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

They are only present on papers and in tier 1 towns..We can't trust on its prompt availability in the minutes of need...Recently I read a news when one of the tier 3 town in MH caught fire during Diwali and there was no trace of working fire brigade with working extinguishers..


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Garuda Commando




Maharashtra State Force One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timalenusa

the mobile was good


----------



## hkdas

Chetak Commandos of Gujarat Police






Delhi Police SWAT TEAM Cornershot operator





thanks to @Unknowncommando for these pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police Chetak Commandos




Delhi Police SWAT
@hkdas Can't see your pics so posted again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian_gorkha

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 352101
> 
> Gujarat Police Chetak Commandos
> View attachment 352102
> 
> Delhi Police SWAT
> @hkdas Can't see your pics so posted again.



The emphasis on special units for each state seems to be doing well, but is there any system as such that all these units are coordinated across India. Internal training must be made mandatory in order to share Tactics, Training and procedures. That'd help a lot in covering operational gaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian_gorkha said:


> The emphasis on special units for each state seems to be doing well, but is there any system as such that all these units are coordinated across India. Internal training must be made mandatory in order to share Tactics, Training and procedures. That'd help a lot in covering operational gaps.


All INDIA COMMANDO COMPETITION is held every year. Every state's Commando unit conducts drill with another state unit.
Whereas Chetak, Force one and Garuda conducts regular drills with NSG.
After Punjab attacks number of drills are increasing.




Karnataka Garuda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> All INDIA COMMANDO COMPETITION is held every year. Every state's Commando unit conducts drill with another state unit.
> Whereas Chetak, Force one and Garuda conducts regular drills with NSG.
> After Punjab attacks number of drills are increasing.
> View attachment 352390
> 
> Karnataka Garuda


Most state special response units have some degree of training/exercises with the NSG on a regular basis, many were actually raised by NSG instructors.


----------



## Indian_gorkha

Abingdonboy said:


> Most state special response units have some degree of training/exercises with the NSG on a regular basis, many were actually raised by NSG instructors.


Bro, is there any grid that connects all these units to share Intel among themselves as well as NIA or IB?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian_gorkha said:


> Bro, is there any grid that connects all these units to share Intel among themselves as well as NIA or IB?


Well that is what NATGRID is meant to do (phase 2 is now being rolled out). NCTC would also be a major boost for this purpose but sadly it was a victim of petty poltical point scoring so is in deep storage now.

As far as intel sharing goes things are improving quite a bit but the CT mechanisms are still very ad hoc and thus rather vulnerable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Chetak Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Odisha STU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 353252
> 
> Gujarat Chetak Commando


if u notice in this picture
the guy is holding the assault rifle in right hand..and as the way straps are, it indicates he will use the rifle with right hand.
but if u notice handgun its on his left....so he will use that with left...so what is interesting is that* he can shoot with both hands*...and this will b a great advantage to him in real combat & obviously he received training for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Maharastra state police "Force One"


Video link bro ?


----------



## Unknowncommando

QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One , QRT and Regular Cops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Tata LPTA 2038 6X6 Crash Fire Tender*






At INS Garuda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujrat Police Chetak Unit Vehicles


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 356131
> 
> Force One , QRT and Regular Cops
> View attachment 356191


How can they wear maroon beret without being airborne qualified?
Showbazi at its best.


----------



## Unknowncommando

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> How can they wear maroon beret without being airborne qualified?
> Showbazi at its best.


They need to Understand this. Maroon should be for airborne Forces only. Even JK commandos were wearing maroon during raising day. But its too common now. Local security guards have maroon berets. lol I mean they are not even soldiers. We need something to regulate this as well as camouflage. I have seen many Police units using Army camouflage. Thats simply not acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 359345
> 
> Delhi Police SWAT



Need more of where this came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 359548
> View attachment 359550
> 
> Maldives Police SWAT Unit


Bro this thread is for _*Indian*_ emergency services

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commandos


Abingdonboy said:


> Bro this thread is for _*Indian*_ emergency services


Bro i was referring to Indian made vehicles. I Didn't mention that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 360176
> 
> Mumbai Police QRT


Looks like they are practicing intervention ops.


+ they have applied a new paint scheme to their Marksmens.

These guys need to upgrade their gear just like Delhi SWAT, there are units in much smaller/less strategically threatened states that have FAR better gear. All tier 1 cities should have their specialist teams on the same standards of the NSG (both in terms of training and equipment). 
---------------------

--------------------


Some pleasant news:


http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...beats-NSG-romps-home/articleshow/55951425.cms


1) Good to see such levels of professionalism emerging from state police forces (beating federal forces and the NSG's own dog unit is very impressive) 
2) Good to see that these kind of inter-state/inter-force competitions comprising both federal and state police units are taking place more and more these days. Will surely aid in boosting the capabilities of all involved and dissiminating useful information across the nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Tata MPV in service with Maharashtra police C60 commando unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHINA83NEWS

The development of new energy vehicles in India.Petrol cars will decline in the future.


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Cornershots of Delhi SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Riot police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

QRT mumbai police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Is India importing Cornershot and MP5s from Pakistan?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

NSG presenting Service Medal to FORCE ONE commandos after completing course at Manesar training center.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 368305
> 
> Mumbai Police QRT


Does he have a double clip on his M4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> Does he have a double clip on his M4?



Sure does.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

*Tata LPTA 2038*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

BSF academy 





MOCK DRILL IN HIGH STREET MALL THANE ON(bit old video)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IPS probationers/trainees
CQB training

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Sardar Vallabh Bhai Patel 
National Police Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 369989
> View attachment 369990
> View attachment 369991
> View attachment 369992
> View attachment 369993
> View attachment 369994
> View attachment 369995
> View attachment 369996
> 
> IPS probationers/trainees
> CQB training


Interesting, do all IPS trainees have to take this CQB module?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 369990


Wrong..the hands shouldnt be stretched so much.

Good to see the IPS getting CQB traning this way they can teach the other cops how to do CQB and also get a taste of action and lead from the front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Garuda Commandos
@Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR 
Ye CQB drill for every IPS trainee. They are getting pretty advanced training nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 370097
> 
> Garuda Commandos
> @Abingdonboy @COLDHEARTED AVIATOR
> Ye CQB drill for every IPS trainee. They are getting pretty advanced training nowadays.


Ya i saw a video on youtube about the NPA and it was impressive.

Most of the IPS officers are office bugs but the few who are Singham should be given this training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Police Commandos training




Bangalore Police's New Toyota Innova

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Andhra Pradesh Police
Greyhounds

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police STF
SIG SG 553 LB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commando
SIG 556 SWAT looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police Commandos




Delhi Police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 373676
> 
> Delhi Police SWAT



These guys need a serious improvement. Capital city's SWAT looks like riot police. A dedicated security force for NCR needs to be created, maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gessler said:


> These guys need a serious improvement. Capital city's SWAT looks like riot police. A dedicated security force for NCR needs to be created, maybe?


These guys are very well trained by NSG & Israelis also. Just they need to replace those rifles. Mp5 is good. But still many other states have better weapons than Delhi SWAT. Like SIGs , X-95 , Colt SCW & M4 are used by many other states. These guys don't even have sights on their AKs. See the Kolkata Police Commandos which are very poorly trained but they do use EOTECH & OFB Aimpoints on their AKs. The only good Weapon they have is cornershot. But we have Khujliwal as CM in the capital. He looks DP as his enemy. He doesn't have time for discussing about modernisation of Delhi Police but he has time to curse PM Modi everyday & to give movie reviews. Seriously big steps should be taken for this.




See even Himachal Pradesh Police has given X-95s to Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> These guys are very well trained by NSG & Israelis also. Just they need to replace those rifles. Mp5 is good. But still many other states have better weapons than Delhi SWAT. Like SIGs , X-95 , Colt SCW & M4 are used by many other states. These guys don't even have sights on their AKs. See the Kolkata Police Commandos which are very poorly trained but they do use EOTECH & OFB Aimpoints on their AKs. The only good Weapon they have is cornershot. But we have Khujliwal as CM in the capital. He looks DP as his enemy. He doesn't have time for discussing about modernisation of Delhi Police but he has time to curse PM Modi everyday & to give movie reviews. Seriously big steps should be taken for this.
> View attachment 373702
> 
> See even Himachal Pradesh Police has given X-95s to Commandos.


1) Not just their weapons but everything needs to be updated of the Delhi Police SWAT (uniforms, helmets, plate carriers etc). There are much smaller police forces in India with far better eqipped emergency response teams
2) Actually DP are under the control of the Central govt and not the CM of Delhi as it is a union territory but the stage govt does f*ck up most modernisation plans of the DP by fighting with the centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT




Kolkata Police Commandos




Mumbai Police smith & Wilson




Mizoram Police COLT M4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Meghalaya Police Commando
INSAS 1B1
TATA SUMO VICTA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police SOG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@Gessler @Nilgiri @Levina @Abingdonboy @nik141993 @mkb95 @anant_s

Some questions ;

Do Indian states have their own Police forces ? Also,are all Indian Police officers armed ? Seeing many pics on the internet,the common officer doesn't seem to carry any gun,in fact sometimes,a part from their uniforms,they carry nothing else. Sometimes batons.










What is the most common patrol car used by the Indian Police ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @Gessler @Nilgiri @Levina @Abingdonboy @nik141993 @mkb95 @anant_s
> 
> Some questions ;
> 
> Do Indian states have their own Police forces ? Also,are all Indian Police officers armed ? Seeing many pics on the internet,the common officer doesn't seem to carry any gun,in fact sometimes,a part from their uniforms,they carry nothing else. Sometimes batons.
> 
> View attachment 378803
> 
> View attachment 378804
> 
> 
> What is the most common patrol car used by the Indian Police ?



Vast majority of day to day policing duties are the responsibility of the individual state by way of Indian constitution.

The federal structures mostly involve investigation authorities, overall administration, border security, special security, tax authority, forensics etc.

The wiki page is pretty decent summary:

Here are the squad cars:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_enforcement_in_India#Transport

General weapon and equipment policy:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_enforcement_in_India#Weapons_and_equipment

I have been so long out of the country that I cannot really give you much personal, detailed experience/memories...lets see what others say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vergennes said:


> Do Indian states have their own Police forces ?


Yes, India is a federal union where law and order are the responsibility of the states. As such there are state, city and rural police in each state.

In addition to this there are federal police forces that report to the central govt of India such as the Central industrial security force (CISF), Border security force (BSF), Central Reserve Police Force (CRPF) etc etc. 



Vergennes said:


> Also,are all Indian Police officers armed ?


Now, the Indian police service is entirely unarmed except for specialist/emergency response units. 



Vergennes said:


>



These are BMW X5 escort vehicles for the multi-multie billionaire Mukesh Ambani who is provided Govt of India security cover owing to the threat to his life. They are marked with the CRPF's (federal police) logo.

These vehicles were paid for by him privately and provided to his official CRPF security personel.



Vergennes said:


> What is the most common patrol car used by the Indian Police ?



For a long time the Maruti Gypsy but now pretty much every new vehicle is the Toyota Innova:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police 
SIG SG 553 LB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> For a long time the Maruti Gypsy but now pretty much every new vehicle is the Toyota Innova



Largely, yes. Some exceptions to the case (nowhere as numerous as the Innovas) from various states -

Maruti-Suzuki Eritga












^^ This was during the induction of Ertiga into Bengaluru Police (it's why all the ribbons). The building in background is the Karnataka State Assembly (where the inauguration happened). Someone should have gotten better pictures..Eritga would have looked great against this background -





Mahindra Bolero









Ford Ecosport





Now that we are in the thread for emergency services & discussing vehicles...let's go outside India for a bit and see how some local companies are doing there -

Mahindra Scorpio in service of CNSAS (Alpine rescue squad), Italy -





Bolero variants, Philippine Police









...and South Africa





Scorpio again - in Male, Maldives





It's somewhat upsetting to see Mahindra's XUV500 has been adopted as a PC in South Africa but our cops aren't buying it...XUV would make for an excellent cop car -





As far as exporting emergency vehicles is concerned...Mahindra totally triumphs over Tata among Indian companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Vergennes

@Gessler @Abingdonboy @Nilgiri 

*Indian police cars: Which state drives what*

*The Indian police might not have the most glamorous job but the police cars have surely evolved from what they were a few years ago. Let’s have a look at the cop cars of Indian police, both from the past and the current ones, too.*

http://www.cartoq.com/indian-police-cars-which-state-drives-what/

-
Seems like the Indian police is getting new and pretty potent patrol cars at good numbers. Pretty good compared to the trashes that French security forces drive. Either the very vast majority of them are so old and used (The number of trashes with more than 250.000km of mileage..) that they are about to die at any moment,either they are unfit for Police role. All the thugs driving in powerful BMWs,Mercedes etc. would die laughing. When I see the fleets in Canada,USA and some places in Europe like the UK,Italy,Germany and others,I feel like we are peasents. 

When you know that a lot of police cars are in this state.... it hurts,just looking at them.









Not asking for fancy Mercedes or Alfa Romeo Giulias,but even generalizing the Ford Focus would be far better. @Hamartia Antidote

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Vergennes said:


> Not asking for fancy Mercedes or Alfa Romeo Giulias,but even generalizing the Ford Focus would be far better. @Hamartia Antidote



Lol! Seems the local police around where I am have joined the large SUV craze. They certainly don't drive little cars. Most use modified Ford Explorers.

https://www.ford.com/fordpoliceinterceptor/models/#/utility/ (yes, they use the Mad Max name)





Not sure about the highway police. They probably use mostly these Ford Crown Victorias:





Also have these Dodge Chargers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vergennes said:


> Seems like the Indian police is getting new and pretty potent patrol cars at good numbers. Pretty good compared to the trashes that French security forces drive. Either the very vast majority of them are so old and used (The number of trashes with more than 250.000km of mileage..) that they are about to die at any moment,either they are unfit for Police role. All the thugs driving in powerful BMWs,Mercedes etc. would die laughing. When I see the fleets in Canada,USA and some places in Europe like the UK,Italy,Germany and others,I feel like we are peasents.
> 
> When you know that a lot of police cars are in this state.... it hurts,just looking at them.


I've only ever been to Paris (well since I've been old enough to remember) and saw only new(ish) police cars, I didn't realise there was a problem in France with the fleets of the police (with respect to age). Is it really that bad across France @Vergennes ?

That said, they were all Renualt Scenics, Peugeot 206s and such. Pretty decent(ish) cars, but rather lacking when compared to the police fleets in other parts of Europe:





























I know the Germans are going to have the best fleets in the world (IMHO) but even the UK does pretty well:








Although most are "panda" cars like:









I have always thought the Swedish police cars looked awesome:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> I've only ever been to Paris (well since I've been old enough to remember) and saw only new(ish) police cars, I didn't realise there was a problem in France with the fleets of the police (with respect to age). Is it really that bad across France @Vergennes ?
> 
> That said, they were all Renualt Scenics, Peugeot 206s and such. Pretty decent(ish) cars, but rather lacking when compared to the police fleets in other parts of Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the Germans are going to have the best fleets in the world (IMHO) but even the UK does pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although most are "panda" cars like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have always thought the Swedish police cars looked awesome:



Let's not forget:








@ValerioAurelius

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> I know the Germans are going to have the best fleets in the world (IMHO)



The Dubai Police have everyone beat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> I've only ever been to Paris (well since I've been old enough to remember) and saw only new(ish) police cars, I didn't realise there was a problem in France with the fleets of the police (with respect to age). Is it really that bad across France @Vergennes ?



Lol,you don't have to go 600km from Paris to see how the situation is catastrophic in certain areas. I've seen it myself. The thing is that there aren't enough funds each years to replace all the cars that need to be replaced and when there are funds,it's either to buy cars unfit for the Police role. You'll find a lot of Peugeot Partner (a car you would rather use to take your family to your holiday destination rather than chasing thugs in BMWs,Porshes etc. and policing role)






You'll find also a lot of Peugeot 308,307,Scénic,all kind of Renault clios,Kangoos and such.....



> That said, they were all Renualt Scenics, Peugeot 206s and such. Pretty decent(ish) cars, but rather lacking when compared to the police fleets in other parts of Europe:



Pretty much all other European countries have better fleets than our National Police and Gendarmerie. Don't get me wrong,I don't spit on French cars,but even many Municipal Police forces have better fleets.














I know that VW Passats have been borrowed for tests,but pigs would fly when it would be decided to generalize them.  

Look at them !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Vergennes said:


> You'll find a lot of Peugeot Partner (a car you would rather use to take your family to your holiday destination rather than chasing thugs in BMWs,Porshes etc. and policing role)


Am I right in thinking that in some cases the police/Gendarmerie use the high performance vehicles they have seized from such criminals involved in the "go-fast" activities?:














Gessler said:


> The Dubai Police have everyone beat.


I don't count them, this isn't a "real" police force engaged in law enforcement duties, they are just for show in the "fanciest" parts of Dubai.

Much like all of the Arab world- it is all style with no substance.



Vergennes said:


> Look at them !


The Passat in that paint scheme looks VERY smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rajasthan Police ERT
Jungle Warfare training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vergennes

Abingdonboy said:


> Am I right in thinking that in some cases the police/Gendarmerie use the high performance vehicles they have seized from such criminals involved in the "go-fast" activities?:



You are right. You can be sure at 99,9% that if you see a high performance vehicle in hands of the French security forces,it will be most likely a "war trophy". (Seized from individuals convicted.... since they are authorized to use seized vehicles.)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One training

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police SOG
@Abingdonboy Bro don't you think SOG is one of the most experienced Police Force in the world in CT ops. I mean these guys can train any SF by just their experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 380572
> 
> J&K Police SOG
> @Abingdonboy Bro don't you think SOG is one of the most experienced Police Force in the world in CT ops. I mean these guys can train any SF by just their experience.


Don't know about that bro but for sure they are very experienced and Indian Special Forces reguarly operate alongside JKP SOG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Garuda Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Abingdonboy Bro got any idea about this headgear. This has become mystery. Any other member plzz tell about this if you get any information.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 382288
> 
> @Abingdonboy Bro got any idea about this headgear. This has become mystery. Any other member plzz tell about this if you get any information.


No idea brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP ATS COMMANDOS During
Yesterday's encounter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 382503
> View attachment 382504
> View attachment 382506
> View attachment 382507
> View attachment 382509
> View attachment 382511
> View attachment 382512
> View attachment 382513
> View attachment 382514
> View attachment 382515
> View attachment 382517
> 
> UP ATS COMMANDOS During
> Yesterday's encounter


Were they actually part of ATS or a SWAT like unit of UP/Lucknow?


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Were they actually part of ATS or a SWAT like unit of UP/Lucknow?


This is the SWAT team also called as ATS COMMANDOS comes under ATS with AGRA , ALIGARH , ALLAHABAD SWAT teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

I was watching this encounter live as I am in Dubai and Indian news channels come here but sorry to say some PoliceMan whose duty was to secure the parameter were still carrying 3 not 3 rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP ATS SWAT
Agra Division

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Zarvan said:


> I was watching this encounter live as I am in Dubai and Indian news channels come here but sorry to say some PoliceMan whose duty was to secure the parameter were still carrying 3 not 3 rifles



The .303 Lee-Enfields are largely not used anymore. The rifle you must have seen is most probably the Ishapore 2A1 which is a locally-made version of the British SMLE (Short-Magazine Lee Enfield). This is chambered for the 7.62x51mm NATO round, otherwise known as the .308 Winchester i.e. the same ammo as the FAL/SLR or the HK G3.






It is old, sure, but make no mistake, it's a very good rifle with incredible stopping power. The only design-related drawbacks are it's length which makes it unwieldy in modern urban environments, and the bolt-action system. There are two ways one can go wrong with this gun. One is if it's not properly maintained, and two if the person shooting the weapon isn't properly trained.

For usual Police work, an Indian cop actually doesn't need anything more than a standard 9mm. And that's for Inspector-level officers...the Constables needn't even be armed. The prevalence of firearms in the hands of petty criminals is very rare. When armed police are required, cops in most big cities can now draw upon AKs (including the new OFB-made Ghaatak with P-rails which recently began being issued to Kerala Police). INSAS-1A (most probably Army stocks retired after taking on INSAS-1B & 1B1) as well as SLRs are also seen from time to time.





(Pic credit: Kunal Biswas)

It's likely the Ishapore rifle you saw is one of the batches that are well on their way out.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Gessler said:


> The .303 Lee-Enfields are largely not used anymore. The rifle you must have seen is most probably the Ishapore 2A1 which is a locally-made version of the British SMLE (Short-Magazine Lee Enfield). This is chambered for the 7.62x51mm NATO round, otherwise known as the .308 Winchester i.e. the same ammo as the FAL/SLR or the HK G3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is old, sure, but make no mistake, it's a very good rifle with incredible stopping power. The only design-related drawbacks are it's length which makes it unwieldy in modern urban environments, and the bolt-action system. There are two ways one can go wrong with this gun. One is if it's not properly maintained, and two if the person shooting the weapon isn't properly trained.
> 
> For usual Police work, an Indian cop actually doesn't need anything more than a standard 9mm. And that's for Inspector-level officers...the Constables needn't even be armed. The prevalence of firearms in the hands of petty criminals is very rare. When armed police are required, cops in most big cities can now draw upon AKs (including the new OFB-made Ghaatak with P-rails which recently began being issued to Kerala Police). INSAS-1A (most probably Army stocks retired after taking on INSAS-1B & 1B1) as well as SLRs are also seen from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pic credit: Kunal Biswas)
> 
> It's likely the Ishapore rifle you saw is one of the batches that are well on their way out.


In modern times every Policeman needs to be armed even normal criminals are getting better equipped these days. Having an UnArmed Police Force is nothing but a joke and invitation to criminals


----------



## Gessler

Zarvan said:


> In modern times every Policeman needs to be armed even normal criminals are getting better equipped these days. Having an UnArmed Police Force is nothing but a joke and invitation to criminals



Maybe in countries with serious internal security issues 24x7 where almost every other unemployed guy has a gun. Not in India...or in many European countries (including UK) where *prevalence of firearms in petty crime is extremely low.* Carrying around a weapon is simply not necessary for _most_ Constable-ranked Indian cops. The _danda_ is more than enough for their daily job. However, if the situation demands firepower, armed police are a call away.

The exception are those police units who's jurisdiction includes trouble spots where armed insurgents/terrorists are likely to be present, and there might not be time to call up the armed reinforcements from the station. Such as the Police in J&K or in many North-Eastern states, which are routinely seen carrying assault rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zarvan said:


> In modern times every Policeman needs to be armed even normal criminals are getting better equipped these days. Having an UnArmed Police Force is nothing but a joke and invitation to criminals


Petty criminals in India don't have firearms, on a per capita basis the number of firearms in India is almost non-existent. 

There simply isn't the need to equip the entire Indian police force with firearms.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Gessler said:


> Maybe in countries with serious internal security issues 24x7 where almost every other unemployed guy has a gun. Not in India...or in many European countries (including UK) where *prevalence of firearms in petty crime is extremely low.* Carrying around a weapon is simply not necessary for _most_ Constable-ranked Indian cops. The _danda_ is more than enough for their daily job. However, if the situation demands firepower, armed police are a call away.
> 
> The exception are those police units who's jurisdiction includes trouble spots where armed insurgents/terrorists are likely to be present, and there might not be time to call up the armed reinforcements from the station. Such as the Police in J&K or in many North-Eastern states, which are routinely seen carrying assault rifles.


And now UK is equipping guys to there teeth. Situation is changing and India sooner or later will have no option other than to change according to the situation


----------



## Abingdonboy

Zarvan said:


> And now UK is equipping guys to there teeth.


Not at all, the number of armed officers was slashed from 2010 by almost half and now they are slightly boosting numbers in light of new threats but that's about it. Regular officers remain unarmed (this isn't even being considered for change) and armed officers remain very rare outside of London.



Zarvan said:


> India sooner or later will have no option other than to change according to the situation


Perhaps, perhaps not. Maybe in 20-30 years but there is no indication that the near term will be any more violent than right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Abingdonboy said:


> Not at all, the number of armed officers was slashed from 2010 by almost half and now they are slightly boosting numbers in light of new threats but that's about it. Regular officers remain unarmed (this isn't even being considered for change) and armed officers remain very rare outside of London.
> 
> 
> Perhaps, perhaps not. Maybe in 20-30 years but there is no indication that the near term will be any more violent than right now.


well it depends on the need if we need armed officers (trojans) then they are requested and are very quick to respond. you will see them large cities and at crown courts. i dont know why but they always drive bmw's.

as for gun crime they are smuggled in for northern ireland where its legal to get a handgun for self defense.
there were reports of drug dealers having scorpion machine guns.

honestly i wont be surprised to find people having semi automatic rifles (ak-47's)
they can easily come in via france via the ferry or channel tunnel.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police Commando
Regular

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 383861
> 
> Delhi Police Commando
> Regular



An automatic grenade launcher! Who exactly is DP looking to invade? What these guys need is a compact hand-held launcher like the M32/MGL (preferably multi-shot) which can be loaded up with a variety of ammo including lethal & non-lethal types - making it useful across tactical encounters as well as riot-control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gessler said:


> An automatic grenade launcher! Who exactly is DP looking to invade? What these guys need is a compact hand-held launcher like the M32/MGL (preferably multi-shot) which can be loaded up with a variety of ammo including lethal & non-lethal types - making it useful across tactical encounters as well as riot-control.



I am surprised too. Why the hell DP need those.




Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Abingdonboy Your favourites punjab SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 385258
> 
> @Abingdonboy Your favourites punjab SWAT


All style, no substance....as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police SWAT
@Abingdonboy bro everyone has tavor nowadays

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vergennes

@Gessler @Nilgiri @Levina @Abingdonboy @nik141993 @mkb95 @anant_s @Unknowncommando @Robinhood Pandey 

Is that possible to post some pictures of the ambulance/fire services ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai




Chennai




Gurgaon fire department received 6 new Eicher trucks







Raising day demonstration








Kolkata Fire Brigade




Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Toyota Etios specially for women protection
Kerala Police
















UP Police new Toyota Innova and Mahindra Balero




Telangana




Chattisgarh Maruti Suzuki Ertiga




Mumbai Traffic Police TATA XENON




TAMIL NADU Police Chevrolet Tavera



Maharashtra Police Ertiga

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> @Gessler @Nilgiri @Levina @Abingdonboy @nik141993 @mkb95 @anant_s @Unknowncommando @Robinhood Pandey
> 
> Is that possible to post some pictures of the ambulance/fire services ?



Buddy I got your tag, just heads up that only the first 5 will work in a post. Rest will not be sent out (according to webby).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Mumbai Traffic Police TATA XENON


Looks like a tow vehicle


+ I really like that livery, looks SO much better than the standard Mumbai Police livery and really catches the eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rajasthan Police Women Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Roybot

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 387406
> View attachment 387407
> View attachment 387408
> View attachment 387409
> View attachment 387410
> 
> Rajasthan Police Women Squad



Slowly the Khaaki wardi will disappear from all the states. This looks much more professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 387406
> View attachment 387407
> View attachment 387408
> View attachment 387409
> View attachment 387410
> 
> Rajasthan Police Women Squad


Nice, very modern looking with the standard police equipment found in most of the world, I hope similar models are adopted more widely across the police forces of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police




Maharashtra Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Honda CBR 250R Agra Police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Maharastra state police's Force One:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Roybot said:


> Slowly the Khaaki wardi will disappear from all the states. This looks much more professional.



I'm more enamored by the fact that they're all carrying handguns. Need more info on that - what rank are these women? Constable or Inspector/above? And what's the duty roster for this Women-only squad? Same as the other cops or are they specialized for some unique response? Either way it's great to see...plus all the other stuff they're packing, like the batons, pouches & radios as @Abingdonboy pointed out.

I don't care about the uniform colors really...personally I always thought Khaki was good. It was somewhat militaristic in nature...now in blue they remind of security guards around corporate buildings...

As of the weapon...I'm thinking it's a Glock. I'm not a 100% but it's definitely not a Beretta 92FS. Whichever it is, it does't seem to have a grip plug (hence the hole/gap behind the magazine). It's a nice aftermarket bit to keep the dust out...but IMO not really necessary. Infact a lot a people don't recommend it.






Anyway, good going there, Rajasthan PD!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Gessler said:


> I'm more enamored by the fact that they're all carrying handguns. Need more info on that - what rank are these women? Constable or Inspector/above? And what's the duty roster for this Women-only squad? Same as the other cops or are they specialized for some unique response? Either way it's great to see...plus all the other stuff they're packing, like the batons, pouches & radios as @Abingdonboy pointed out.
> 
> I don't care about the uniform colors really...personally I always thought Khaki was good. It was somewhat militaristic in nature...now in blue they remind of security guards around corporate buildings...
> 
> As of the weapon...I'm thinking it's a Glock. I'm not a 100% but it's definitely not a Beretta 92FS. Whichever it is, it does't seem to have a grip plug (hence the hole/gap behind the magazine). It's a nice aftermarket bit to keep the dust out...but IMO not really necessary. Infact a lot a people don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, good going there, Rajasthan PD!



http://www.newindianexpress.com/nat...forms-for-police-armed-personnel-1552713.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttar Pradesh Police




Punjab Police




Mumbai Police

@Abingdonboy Post the video link of force one SS bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

Abingdonboy said:


> Maharastra state police's Force One:



Can you please provide the video link of these screenshots?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 387792
> 
> Uttar Pradesh Police
> View attachment 387793
> 
> Punjab Police
> View attachment 387794
> 
> Mumbai Police
> 
> @Abingdonboy Post the video link of force one SS bro.





debspark90 said:


> Can you please provide the video link of these screenshots?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## debspark90

Abingdonboy said:


>


Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mandatory special operations training for Indian Police Service (IPS) probationers at the National Police Acadamy:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


>



It's surprising how hard-pressed someone could be wrt such pics of Indian paramilitary/law-enforcement forces. It seems shotguns are a rare species in this country.

Thanks for the pics, bro. Anymore of these would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

QRT mumbai police

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

I saw a BMW i8 the other day in full police signs. really pissed me off

why are they driving around in £100'000 cars. absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Abingdonboy

Sully3 said:


> I saw a BMW i8 the other day in full police signs. really pissed me off
> 
> why are they driving around in £100'000 cars. absolutely ridiculous


These aren't actually police patrol/escort vehicles but demonstrator vehicles used for PR/public outreach events.

This will probably make you even madder  :












^ was >£200K 


















Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 388689
> 
> QRT mumbai police


Nice to see Mumbai police QRT moving away from their outdated gear, looks like they are emulating their brothers in the state police (Force One).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police SOG.
@Abingdonboy these guys are well trained and experienced but need to upgrade their gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rapid Action Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Maharastra state police's Force One:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Reserve Battalion
Nagaland

@Abingdonboy Not QRT bro they are Force One commandos.





Same guy. I know him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 391544
> 
> Indian Reserve Battalion
> Nagaland
> 
> @Abingdonboy Not QRT bro they are Force One commandos.
> 
> View attachment 391546
> 
> Same guy. I know him.


Mumbai police QRT and Force one look very similar then!


+ I see the patch now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police new FAT BIKES for patrolling beaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Lucknow (UP) ATS joint mock drill with ITBP












CISF riot police (UN)







MUMBAI Police patrol bikes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


>


You sure these are CISF bro? Could be CRPF.

+ why the f*ck aren't these kind of crowd control techniques employed in J&K? There the stone pelters run the roost but this kind of modern and disciplined crowd control technique would put those animals in their place.


----------



## Tshering22

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 381400
> Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commando



Why do they have a desert digital camo?

When will our stupid bureaucrats understand that the different camouflage patterns aren't for uniform distinction of services but meant to be adopted for terrains?

Madhya Pradesh has a reddish-rocky terrain and these guys should have a Kryptek Highlander camo for any operations.



Abingdonboy said:


> You sure these are CISF bro? Could be CRPF.
> 
> + why the f*ck aren't these kind of crowd control techniques employed in J&K? There the stone pelters run the roost but this kind of modern and disciplined crowd control technique would put those animals in their place.



Secularism.

It keeps media glued to create false news against Indian Army.

Technically, the pelters should be IDed by drones and then picked off from their homes for interrogation as to who funds them and how it can be stopped.

But with the likes of NDTV, why should Pakistan have to worry? They have their best hands in our media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tshering22 said:


> Technically, the pelters should be IDed by drones and then picked off from their homes for interrogation as to who funds them and how it can be stopped.


This is actually what happens in many cases, riots are filmed and where identifcations are made the idiots are rounded up a few days later, there's a reason they try so hard to cover their faces as they go about their criminality. 



Tshering22 said:


> Secularism.
> 
> It keeps media glued to create false news against Indian Army.



Yeah man that's the problem, if the kill ratio exceeds 1:1 these scumbags start to kick up a fuss and allege "human rights violations", they have no idea how softly the IA is treading, they could trample these animals down in a weekend if they were left off the leash, they know exactly who are the fringe supporters and where the terrorist sypathising leaders live.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commando
Excalibur MK-1

@Abingdonboy Bro yes they are CISF personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 392600
> 
> Manipur Police Commando
> Excalibur MK-1
> 
> @Abingdonboy Bro yes they CISF personnel



I don't think that's an Excalibur, bro. It's the improved 1B1 INSAS with a folding stock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gessler said:


> I don't think that's an Excalibur, bro. It's the improved 1B1 INSAS with a folding stock.





Gessler said:


> I don't think that's an Excalibur, bro. It's the improved 1B1 INSAS with a folding stock.


Bro there is difference between
(1) Excalibur
(2) Excalibur MK-1
(3) INSAS MK1C
(4) INSAS 1B1





(1)Excalibur





(2)Excalibur MK-1





(3)INSAS MK1C





(4)INSAS 1B1





From right INSAS MK1C , EXCALIBUR MK-1 , AMOGH and INSAS 1B1



First INSAS MK1C
Second Excalibur MK-1




INSAS 1B1




Excalibur

Check the front iron sight of MK-1 buddy. Its tilted towards backside. Whereas 1B1 is exact as old INSAS design.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Haryana Police carrying new 
SIG SG 551 LB


----------



## bananarepublic

plus is there any use of extensive polymer usage in the insas 
is it true that the insas has a poor firing mechanism i have heard that it is even more unreliable than the 
*SA80 *is it true ??


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Fire Brigade:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A Basu

NDRF and other emergency services in action during today's gas leakage in New Delhi. A container truck with imported chemical from China developed a leakage in Tughlakabad, New Delhi.













Around 200 students from nearby school were affected by the chemical leakage. None critical

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

That Lab pup is so cute!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Unknowncommando

Aligarh SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police 
Atleast cops need to wear helmet regularly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Mumbai Police QRT:






----------------
----------------

CRPF QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sully3

Lord Of Gondor said:


> That Lab pup is so cute!


Haha love this picture. 

Look at the fatty with his paws up like that staring at the target. Dogs will always be a mans best friend 
Nice hat of police officer. what is that style called ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> CRPF QRT:



Now waaaaaaaait a minute.....who the hell are these guys? Never seen or heard of a QRT under CRPF (makes sense though). I don't like how many wake-up calls I'm getting wrt Indian forces in this thread.

Please share any more info/pics of this unit!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Allahabad Police SWAT

@Gessler Bro check last 2-3 pages of Indian Military Pictures Thread. There are more pictures posted. QRT is working since many years. They respond first and then regular CRPF troops comes. They have better training and weapons. But since few days they are wearing UCP camo and carrying all the gear thats why they are getting all the attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Nagaland Police new bicycles for patrolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

SOG J&K Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Fire Brigade Department
Randeep Hooda is ambassador

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Abingdonboy Bro the volvo truck above which is parked at apartment was specially called by society management to rescue cat which jumped from roof and stuck in 8th floor apartment which was locked. It has ladder range upto 90m.




Tara Safari




Royal Enfield classic 500 for MFB










Vintage Car Rally Delhi




MFB
MP
Some old fire brigades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Haryana police







Telangana state police







Dimapur , Nagaland State Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Appreciate your dedication to this thread @Unknowncommando 

Job well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police CTG HAWK COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Nilgiri Thanks buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

New PCR Toyota Innova vans for Delhi Police including all women constables vans.







Gujarat Police Maruti-Suzuki Gypsy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police Tata Safari Storms



















Bangalore ( Karnataka ) Police Maruti Suzuki Ertiga and Special Women Squad Vehicles. Pink Hoysala.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 401548
> View attachment 401549
> View attachment 401550
> View attachment 401551
> View attachment 401552
> View attachment 401553
> Madhya Pradesh Police Tata Safari Storms
> View attachment 401554
> View attachment 401555
> View attachment 401556
> View attachment 401557
> View attachment 401558
> View attachment 401559
> 
> Bangalore ( Karnataka ) Police Maruti Suzuki Ertiga and Special Women Squad Vehicles. Pink Hoysala.



Yuck! A pink police car!


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commandos
Gujrat Police

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GuardianRED

Gessler said:


> Yuck! A pink police car!


Dont Mind the Pink ... BUT improve the roads and traffic !!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

CRPF QRT:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One Maharashtra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One Maharashtra Police

@Gessler Bhai women should be able to notice those cars from far away thats why pink.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Andhra Pradesh Police OCTOPUS Commandos & CISF Commandos mock drill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 410493
> 
> DP SWAT


Haven't improved their gear one bit in 7+ years


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Agra SWAT Uttar Pradesh Police




CHETAK Commandos Gujarat Police



Water Car Engineer said:


>


(1) FORCE ONE
(2) UTTARAKHAND ATS/SWAT
(3) MANIPUR POLICE COMMANDO
(4) AP/TELANGANA OCTOPUS COMMANDOS
(5) MAHARASHTRA POLICE C60 ANTI NAXAL COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maharashtra F1 & Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Garuda Commandos Karnataka Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF Mock Drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

*Kannur Airport Fire Brigade









*

source: FB

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abingdonboy

gslv mk3 said:


> *Kannur Airport Fire Brigade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> source: FB


New generation Rosenbaur Panthers- nice 


Already India is the largest market for these CFTs, with more and more airports being opened in India new units of these beasts must be landing in the country on a near monthly basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh STF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Telangana State Police OCTOPUS COMMANDO Unit
Weapons :FRANCHI SPAS-15 SHOTGUN
COLT 9MM SMG
CORNERSHOT WITH GLOCK 17
HK MP5
HK MP5SD

@Abingdonboy These guys are really professional & well equipped. They have good range of weapons like other commandos units such as FORCE ONE , CHETAK , Chattisgarh STF , GARUDA , Mizoram Police Commandos & Punjab Police SWAT Team. But I think they should upgrade their helmets and vests in next 2-3 years. Because most of them are raised after 26/11 and the PASGT helmets & BPJs are getting very old. Only MP HAWKs & North East State commandos have good quality vests.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> @Abingdonboy These guys are really professional & well equipped. They have good range of weapons like other commandos units such as FORCE ONE , CHETAK , Chattisgarh STF , GARUDA , Mizoram Police Commandos & Punjab Police SWAT Team. But I think they should upgrade their helmets and vests in next 2-3 years. Because most of them are raised after 26/11 and the PASGT helmets & BPJs are getting very old. Only MP HAWKs & North East State commandos have good quality vests.


Spot on.

Sadly, since the intial flurry of activity post-26/11 many specialist police units have remained largely stagnent and haven't really upgraded their equipment. They have the bare minimum in terms of weapons and personal protection but are so far off from what even the NSG are using, all these units need a substantial upgrade and I would hope they are improving themselves year by year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

IPS Cadets & Officers in Isreal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 415429
> View attachment 415430
> 
> IPS Cadets & Officers in Isreal



Love the uniform.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Gessler said:


> Love the uniform.


To be honest, I would prefer if the IPS had a more "police looking" uniform, these are combt fatigues.


----------



## Gessler

Abingdonboy said:


> To be honest, I would prefer if the IPS had a more "police looking" uniform, these are combt fatigues.



I believe these are trainees (and officers involved with the training), I've seen IPS trainees using fatigues in the past when they are in field as their training regimen is fairly similar to that of military personnel (obstacle courses, hiking, survival training, shooting etc.).

I agree a more civil looking uniform might suit them more and sends a better message...but *SCREW THAT!!* The fatigues look way cooler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sloth 22

Abingdonboy said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Sadly, since the intial flurry of activity post-26/11 many specialist police units have remained largely stagnent and haven't really upgraded their equipment. They have the bare minimum in terms of weapons and personal protection but are so far off from what even the NSG are using, all these units need a substantial upgrade and I would hope they are improving themselves year by year.



Further standardizing the weapons, other equipments and transport systems among all such forces will also be a very good step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Sloth 22 said:


> Further standardizing the weapons, other equipments and transport systems among all such forces will also be a very good step.



I'd reckon the weapons & equipment remain specific to each unit according to their unique needs.

What is needed however, is a way for all these forces that form part of India's SOFs/paramilitary/internal security community to effectively communicate and work with each other in order to gain an overarching understanding of the tactical problems they face and how best to tackle them.

So that when one unit faces a particular challenge/requirement, they can draw from the other units' experience in the field - that's when similar equipment & tactics need to be adopted if needed etc.

I'd say there is already a level of such inter-agency communication (as it should be), but more often than not I think that's the result of a few officers' personal initiative rather than working as a system.

We're seeing an increase in cross-training between various SFs, now we need that level of cooperation between each state's police units/SWAT and paramilitary as well.

@Abingdonboy @Unknowncommando

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police ( Regular )
@Gessler NSG Manesar training center is the place where all these police commando forces and SFs meet. Also during All India Commando Competition their skills are tested. Apart from that various units of state police conduct joint exercises. Thats already increases cooperation between them. What I want is most of these commando units are raised against terrorists or naxal attacks and commanded by ATS but use against criminals and goons will make them more battle harden. There will be fear among criminals if we use such commandos against them. Like Octopus commandos were used against local goons who tried to run away.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 415693
> View attachment 415694
> 
> Manipur Police ( Regular ).


Whoa whoa! I was never a huge fan of the AK series but with these FAB Defence upgrades the rifle just looks so mean. Would love to see such upgrades for all of the AKs used by frontline police and army units as a 7.62X51 assualt rifle isn't coming anytime soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 415693
> View attachment 415694
> 
> Manipur Police ( Regular )
> @Gessler NSG Manesar training center is the place where all these police commando forces and SFs meet. Also during All India Commando Competition their skills are tested. Apart from that various units of state police conduct joint exercises. Thats already increases cooperation between them. What I want is most of these commando units are raised against terrorists or naxal attacks and commanded by ATS but use against criminals and goons will make them more battle harden. There will be fear among criminals if we use such commandos against them. Like Octopus commandos were used against local goons who tried to run away.



I like the new GLR-16 type stocks on these AKs better than the UAS AK-P seen on FAB AKs till now.

*GLR-16 series (some of the ones shown also have adjustable cheek rest)*





*UAS AK-P



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Gessler yes this GLR-16 Stock is better

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 415867
> View attachment 415868
> View attachment 415869
> 
> @Gessler yes this GLR-16 Stock is better


Why is the RDS positioned so far to the rear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Abingdonboy said:


> Why is the RDS positioned so far to the rear?



Sometimes you can get a better field of view with RDS further to the rear, since less of the non optic part is covering your (primary eye) vision....better dynamic look up characteristics etc. I have found with RDS, further back, the less perturbation of it from movement given the lower moment arm in play too (esp good for dynamic situations)...given 1x magnification has unlimited eye relief, thus can technically put it anywhere as long as its not too close (when use of two eyes as should be done is compromised). Some prefer further forward on the rail, it comes down to preference I think...given traditional thinking of sight radius and it could have placebo effect (because in reality there is no sight radius for RDS given no conventional dual reference)....and of course there is small interplay of having the body of optic cover less FOV of the second eye, further out it is....and there will be a sweet spot for most people (w.r.t FOV of both eyes) depending on the model of RDS, personal preference etc. So everyone can find what theirs is by testing many configs.

Maybe @jhungary can add something to this from his experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Sometimes you can get a better field of view with RDS further to the rear, since less of the non optic part is covering your (primary eye) vision....better dynamic look up characteristics etc. I have found with RDS, further back, the less perturbation of it from movement given the lower moment arm in play too (esp good for dynamic situations)...given 1x magnification has unlimited eye relief, thus can technically put it anywhere as long as its not too close (when use of two eyes as should be done is compromised). Some prefer further forward on the rail, it comes down to preference I think...given traditional thinking of sight radius and it could have placebo effect (because in reality there is no sight radius for RDS given no conventional dual reference)....and of course there is small interplay of having the body of optic cover less FOV of the second eye, further out it is....and there will be a sweet spot for most people (w.r.t FOV of both eyes) depending on the model of RDS, personal preference etc. So everyone can find what theirs is by testing many configs.
> 
> Maybe @jhungary can add something to this from his experience.





Abingdonboy said:


> Why is the RDS positioned so far to the rear?



There are many factor affecting how people use their reflex. When it come down to the final (ABSOLUTE) decision, it's based on the comfortableness of the user, so the end question is, Are you comfortable with the position. Which if your answer is yes, then that's the position for you, I have seen both case, people who advocate forward mount and people who advocate rear mount. (Nobody seems to do mid-mount tho....maybe I did not ask enough people??)

Anyway. it boils down to sizes, accuracy, weight and the need for red dot sight.

Red Dot sight actually emulate the foresight (not back iron sight) of a firearms, it replace the front tritium (did I spell it right??) dot and replace it with a red dot that you use for quick reference. The problem for people who pull the sight closer to the eyes is that if your sight is not absolutely zeroed, your sight will not be as accurate as forward mount RDS, because the length between your eye and the dot is closer (actually extremely close) one slight different between the target and the dot (which is far because you mount it closer to your eye) would magnified the gap, which translate to the sight will not be accurate, unless it is perfectly zeroed. This would affect mostly Rifle because of the long barrel (usually 14 inch plus) but not much on SMG/Shotgun because of the shorter barrel.

Putting RDS forward also help with weight distribution, especially with full size RDS (like aimpoint), because rifle or weapon are usually tail heavy (with the exception of Bullpup of course), added a full size RDS would counter balance the back, and you will get more stability.

The people who purported to mount it on the rear is those who uses RDS (mostly mini RDS) on a SMG, Shotgun and/or Pistol. Putting it way back means you can see thru the scope and the rest of the scope did not hinder your field of vision, unlike mounting it forward when the scope itself obstruct part of your view, like @Nilgiri said. It also provide a quick reference to your target so you can switch around with your aiming eye to aim and your non-aiming eyes for situational awareness. But one thing I need to say is that mounting it forward give you more field of vision in general, as oppose to mounting it backward.

On the shooting style, it's quite depend on individual, some like to look thru the scope (especially transitioning between RDS and magnified sight), by putting it backward it work like a mag scope, some like to look over them (by putting it forward, you just glance at it when you need to) This mean if I put my red dot back and closer to my eyes, I am "Always Aiming" but when I put my RDS forward, that mean I am "Always looking" Depending on situation, in CQB, you should not be always aiming because you will need a great deal of situational awareness to fight thru close quarter, but in open field, you can stick with always aiming.

My personal preference is putting RDS forward, I am adapted to both school of regime, most people who used magnified sight would put RDS backward, that just how they are used to, so, as I said, when it came down to the final question, it's up to that individual.

I hope this is detail enough and clear enough response for the question. If you have other follow up question, please do not hesitate to ask, because it's very hard not to quote specific term (like MOA or Reflex Cap) or term that I need to explain...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand ATS COMMANDOS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 416025
> 
> Uttarakhand ATS COMMANDOS


Are they seperate to the emergency response team of Uttrakhand or are they the ERT of the Uttrakhand police?


----------



## GuardianRED

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 416025
> 
> Uttarakhand ATS COMMANDOS


Micro Tavor?


----------



## Abingdonboy

GuardianRED said:


> Micro Tavor?


Yes, X-95.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> Are they seperate to the emergency response team of Uttrakhand or are they the ERT of the Uttrakhand police?


ATS COMMANDOS are meant for whole state. They are posted in various important places like temples and Yatra areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAWK Commandos Madhya Pradesh Police
Mp5 & SIG 551 LB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

There should be a mechanism to standardise the weapons and platforms for police across. The large scale orders will make the unit prices cheaper and also allow local manufacturers (such as the Tavor factory) to maximise their gains from each orders.

Now imagine if commando units of 5-8 states combined their orders together: assault rifles, helmets, NVGs, BPJs, protective gear, scopes etc. The order would be significant. 

Not only that; it would also help different police units to be better interoperable.



Abingdonboy said:


> To be honest, I would prefer if the IPS had a more "police looking" uniform, these are combt fatigues.



Come on man.

Look at the status of the uniforms our police forces have.

Terri-cot and synthetic shirts in the blistering heat of almost 60% of India's states. Add ot that the colonial era woolen berets, the hard leather heavy buckled belt and those hard leather shoes which are impossible to run with.

We need a complete overhaul in the non-commando units of state police forces.

Look at this:






- Cotton T-shirts
- perforated police caps with baseball design
- Loose cargo pants
- Running shoes/modern tactical combat boots
- BPJs along with a utility belt/jacket. 

This is Australian Police.

Australia is a hot country with similar weather conditions as most of India's states.

For our officers on patrol duty, this is the kind of stuff they need.

Not this colonial relic:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tamil Nadu Police Commandos
Mp5SD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Police ATS Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896101009851686914

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CrazyEagle9

Abingdonboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/896101009851686914


Doesn't look like a bullet proof jacket at all.  My winter jacket is thicker than this.


----------



## Unknowncommando

CrazyEagle9 said:


> Doesn't look like a bullet proof jacket at all.  My winter jacket is thicker than this.


Not BPJ just a tactical vest with mag pouches. BPJs are worn under this vest.




CISF Conducts multi agencies exercise. By pictures they are most probably Odisha State Police STU/SOG




IPS trainees & officers in Isreal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Take a look at all of our State Commando Units



Odisha Police STU/SOG
Mp9 & Mp5



Arunachal Pradesh Police STF
SIG 553



Delhi Police SWAT
Mp5 & AK




Chattisgarh Police STF
X95




Jammu and Kashmir Police SOG
M4



Andhra Pradesh and Telangana Police OCTOPUS Commandos
Mp5 , SPAS 15 , Colt 9mm , Mp5SD , Cornershot



Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commandos
PSG 1



Punjab Police SWAT
Mp9 , Glock 17 & AK



kerala Police Thunderbolts
AKM



Mizoram Police Commandos
COLT SCW



Jharkhand Jaguars
SIG 553 SB



Maharashtra Police FORCE ONE
Mp5SD



Manipur Police Commandos
Mp5



Tamil Nadu Police Commandos
Mp5SD



Nagaland IRB
Mp5



Karnataka Police Garuda Commandos
Mp5 & AKM



UP Police SWAT/ATS
Mp5



Uttarakhand Police SWAT/ATS
X95



Bihar Police ATS/SWAT
Mp5 & AKM




Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos
SIG 556 SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Unknowncommando

West Bengal Police KOMBAT 
AKM with FAB Defence accesories



Sikkim IRB
Excalibur & Insas 1b1



Assam Police Black Panthers
AKM



Haryana Police Tiger Commandos 
SIG SG 551 LB




Rajasthan Police ERT
Mp5k



Meghalaya Police SWAT 
AKM




Tripura Police Commandos
AKM
@Abingdonboy Newest commando unit. There is no naxal or terror problems in this area. They haven't got anything good yet.



Himachal Pradesh Police Commandos
X95




Goa Police Commandos
AKM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Unknowncommando truly awesome work bro!

Most disappointing units are from Goa,Tripura and Rajasthan

Most impressive- Mumbai, Maharastra, AP, Gujarat, UP and Karnataka although really every unit could do with a slight upgrade.

+ as always, the unit from the capital of India disappoints 


++ All those units with the SIG-XXX family must have it because they were raised by the NSG.


+++ Punjab's SWAT team is being merged with/absorbed by the yet-to-be raised "Special Operations Group" that will be raised along the lines of the NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Abingdonboy said:


> @Unknowncommando truly awesome work bro!
> 
> Most disappointing units are from Goa,Tripura and Rajasthan
> 
> Most impressive- Mumbai, Maharastra, AP, Gujarat, UP and Karnataka although really every unit could do with a slight upgrade.
> 
> + as always, the unit from the capital of India disappoints
> 
> 
> ++ All those units with the SIG-XXX family must have it because they were raised by the NSG.
> 
> 
> +++ Punjab's SWAT team is being merged with/absorbed by the yet-to-be raised "Special Operations Group" that will be raised along the lines of the NSG.


(1) Dont worry about Goa & Tripura. For obvious reasons they don't have good weapons. Goa has MH F1 in case of attack to help. Tripura has just raised new unit it will take time to equip them. As we know there are no major threats in Tripura. Let them visit NSG Manesar they too will by Sig .
(2) Rajasthan Police ERT is not bad at all they have good weapons and training. Their police commando school attracts many police units. 
















Yet to be spotted with full gear
(3) Major states never disappoint. 
(4) Yes it is NSG which has made them buy SIG. Gujrat Police Chetak Commandos have best variant among all in India. SIG 556 SWAT.
(5) We have clown sitting in the capital. He doesn't have time to look upon such matters. Rather he will keep thinking about PM Modi. 
(6) Lets see what happens in Punjab. They just need to wear/carry all the stuff thats it. No doubt about their capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GuardianRED

Unknowncommando said:


> (1) Dont worry about Goa & Tripura. For obvious reasons they don't have good weapons. Goa has MH F1 in case of attack to help. Tripura has just raised new unit it will take time to equip them. As we know there are no major threats in Tripura. Let them visit NSG Manesar they too will by Sig .
> (2) Rajasthan Police ERT is not bad at all they have good weapons and training. Their police commando school attracts many police units.
> View attachment 418986
> View attachment 418987
> View attachment 418988
> View attachment 418989
> View attachment 418990
> 
> Yet to be spotted with full gear
> (3) Major states never disappoint.
> (4) Yes it is NSG which has made them buy SIG. Gujrat Police Chetak Commandos have best variant among all in India. SIG 556 SWAT.
> (5) We have clown sitting in the capital. He doesn't have time to look upon such matters. Rather he will keep thinking about PM Modi.
> (6) Lets see what happens in Punjab. They just need to wear/carry all the stuff thats it. No doubt about their capabilities.


Excellent Post @Unknowncommando 

_(5) We have clown sitting in the capital. He doesn't have time to look upon such matters. Rather he will keep thinking about PM Modi._

This is very unfortunate, they will only move their asses and finger point only when (God forbid) something bad happens

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand ATS Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 419648
> View attachment 419649
> View attachment 419650
> 
> Jharkhand ATS Commandos


All specialist unit members should have their faces blurred out bro- especially members of ATS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

West Bengal Police

Personnels for various roles are present in this pic.

Sniper
Underwater Diver
Anti terrorist ops
Disaster response and 
Riot control

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police COMBAT/QRT Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Police ATS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF Commando carrying Excalibur Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774305046076366










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775599249280279










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=770828373090700













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=769582516548619











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Jamwal's said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774305046076366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=775599249280279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=770828373090700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=769582516548619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Bro, Force One is part of Maharastra State police, Mumbai Police has their own specialist unit- QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Abingdonboy said:


> Bro, Force One is part of Maharastra State police, Mumbai Police has their own specialist unit- QRT


Mumbai QRT and Force one are part of same organization - Maharashtra Police


----------



## Jamwal's

NDRF personnel in Hazmat Suit







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=776425259197678

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rajasthan Police ERT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police ATS Commandos mock drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT




Manipur Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

HAWK Commandos Madhya Pradesh Police










Mumbai Police



Delhi Police



Mumbai Tourism Police Beach Patrol



Punjab Police



WB Kolkata Police



UP POLICE



KOLKATA POLICE QRT



Mumbai Police Beach Patrol



Mizoram Police



J&K Police






Telangana Police



Kolkata Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police







MUMBAI POLICE



Tamil Nadu Police



Uttar Pradesh Police












Delhi Police






Madhya Pradesh Police



Haryana Police



Telangana Police




Kerala Police

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police Control & Monitoring Room

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Delhi Police:








Must say that they look very smart in the one-piece "combat" uniform (ie not a shirt and trousers) especially with the utility belt.

@Vergennes

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police



Mumbai Police Constable & QRT Commando



Mumbai Police Royal Enfield



Tamil Nadu Police




Uttarakhand Police

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT & Female Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

AP's "OCTOPUS" special intervention unit:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912569113150504966

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912343498954805248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police Male Cops
Royal Enfield 350cc



Mumbai Police Female Cops






Kashmir Police Polaris ATV




Punjab Police Royal Enfield 500cc Classic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RowdyRathore

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 426388
> UP Police
> View attachment 426389
> Mumbai Police Constable & QRT Commando
> View attachment 426390
> Mumbai Police Royal Enfield
> View attachment 426391
> Tamil Nadu Police
> View attachment 426392
> 
> Uttarakhand Police


hahaa at back panel of that Scorpio it's written LAVARIS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

Abingdonboy said:


> AP's "OCTOPUS" special intervention unit:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912569113150504966
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912343498954805248


Which is the OCTOPUS unit in that video?


----------



## GuardianRED

Papa Dragon said:


> Which is the OCTOPUS unit in that video?


??? All of them - including the ones posing as the hostage and the hostage taker!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Papa Dragon

GuardianRED said:


> ??? All of them - including the ones posing as the hostage and the hostage taker!


Damn they've got decent gear now because the last time I've seen one of their operations in Chittoor district of AP, they were way under equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commando










OCTOPUS Commando unit Andhra Pradesh






Mahindra MPV Jharkhand Jaguars






Mumbai Police QRT M4 Carbine






Aligarh SWAT Bulgarian AKM Glock pistol






Mizoram Police Commando M4






Mizoram Police Commando






Arunachal Pradesh Police STF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur cop carrying Amogh




Guns on display during Shastra Pooja. You can see Amogh Carbine in the middle. Gujarat Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gessler

Water Car Engineer said:


> CRPF



The CRPF QRTs need to get rid of Patkas, AKs & MP5s. Should get new ACH helmets and Tavor X95s in their place. Or atleast the FAB Defense upgrade for AKs if they seriously don't want to let go of the 7.62x39 round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gessler said:


> The CRPF QRTs need to get rid of Patkas, AKs & MP5s. Should get new ACH helmets and Tavor X95s in their place. Or atleast the FAB Defense upgrade for AKs if they seriously don't want to let go of the 7.62x39 round.

















Getting then slowly





Mizoram Female Security Guards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gessler

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 429476
> View attachment 429477
> View attachment 429478
> View attachment 429479
> 
> Getting then slowly



These guys are QRT? I thought all QRT members wore the UCP camo as standard.


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One Commando
@Gessler No bro regular CRPF getting so obviously QRT will also get them soon. QRT uses all types of camo for ops not just UCP.













See QRT in different camo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police IRB


----------



## freeskylord

oh well what a data bank
Pakistanis can easily know a lot of things from here


----------



## Abingdonboy

Maharastra state Police Force One commandos, during a demo at SRPF ground,Jogeshwari on September 19, 2017 Mumbai, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

North East Female Commandos of Delhi Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 429476
> View attachment 429477
> View attachment 429478
> View attachment 429479
> 
> Getting then slowly
> 
> View attachment 429480
> 
> Mizoram Female Security Guards


I think India should seriously consider modernized Galil and AK Alpha from Israel


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commandos Gujarat Police




Chattisgarh Police STF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GuardianRED

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 431412
> 
> Uttarakhand Police Commando


How are the communication gear? ... honestly don't see much of this on any police unit.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF Sniper
@GuardianRED I have rarely seen. But seems to be basic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Multi Agency Mock Drill Conducted by CISF. MP HAWK Commandos , Andhra/Telangana Octopus commandos and Kerala Thunderbolts were present.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

North East Female Commandos of Delhi Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maharashtra Police FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT




Patrol Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh HAWK Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commando carrying Excalibur MK-1 Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Garuda Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police COMBAT Commando
Regular Police Commando
RIOT POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## spectribution

Unknowncommando said:


> Kolkata Police COMBAT Commando
> Regular Police Commando
> RIOT POLICE
> View attachment 435105



Finally! Thank God for Kolkata police having a decent SWAT team at last.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF NSG Delhi Police Mock Drill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Unknowncommando said:


> Kolkata Police COMBAT Commando
> Regular Police Commando
> RIOT POLICE
> View attachment 435105


First time seeing KP's special unit.

+ Looks liek they are using the TONBO imaging NOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## spectribution

Private sector jai ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT




Uttarakhand Police ATS/SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> Manipur Police Commando carrying Excalibur MK-1 Rifle
> View attachment 434391
















Galil Ace in 5.56 and 7.62 x 39 and 7.62 X 51 calibers





*MZ-47 automatic assault rifle 7.62x39mm





MZ-4P automatic assault rifle NATO 5.56mm caliber





MZ-300 Blackout automatic assault rifle 7.62x35mm



*




AK ALPHA 
*Masada HandGun if some Indian tycoon enters in defense and produces all these Rifles and Hand Guns in India he could make billions only by selling these to Indian Police Force 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Dog Squad




Nagaland IRB




Delhi Police Dog Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT & FORCE ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police
Harley Davidson Street 750 & Royal Classic 500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> Kolkata Police
> Harley Davidson Street 750 & Royal Classic 500
> View attachment 439639
> View attachment 439640
> View attachment 439641
> View attachment 439642
> View attachment 439643
> View attachment 439644
> View attachment 439645
> View attachment 439646
> View attachment 439647


So you have money to buy Harley Davidson for your Police but no money for good HandGuns and Assault Rifles.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Zarvan said:


> So you have money to buy Harley Davidson for your Police but no money for good HandGuns and Assault Rifles.


Are you talking about Kolkata Police specifically or general ?


----------



## Zarvan

Unknowncommando said:


> Are you talking about Kolkata Police specifically or general ?


General man most Police Forces are ill equipped and in cities a good 80000 Indian Rupees can do okay


----------



## Chhatrapati

Zarvan said:


> So you have money to buy Harley Davidson for your Police but no money for good HandGuns and Assault Rifles.


We don't have much gun violence. We have very strict gun control when compared to Pakistan. So, there is no need for police to carry assault rifles, but a standard issue Glock 19 is carried by officers.


----------



## Zarvan

SOUTHie said:


> We don't have much gun violence. We have very strict gun control when compared to Pakistan. So, there is no need for police to carry assault rifles, but a standard issue Glock 19 is carried by officers.


What about Jawans. Is Glock issued to every Officer and Jawan of Police or just officers ? If both than good


----------



## Chhatrapati

Zarvan said:


> What about Jawans. Is Glock issued to every Officer and Jawan of Police or just officers ? If both than good


Constables(if you mean by jawan) are not issued any pistols. Only officers ranking from Asst. Sub Inspector to higher are issued with Auto-Pistols. Also that varies with different states.


----------



## Unknowncommando

@Zarvan Internal Intelligence Agencies prevents most of the attacks. In 90% cases Police danda works. In few cases like protests outside kashmir state once or twice in a year tear gas or rubber bullets are used. And lethal weapons like ARs , Pistols etc are used during encounters that too if needed. Internal violence rate is low in most of the regions. If police arrests any criminal or suspect they rarely fire back on them unlike we see in America. Even if there are armed insurgents from Terror group state police commandos are sent to tackle which are well equipped & trained. But many states have started buying local improved weapons like Excalibur variants , JVPC , local AK clones like Ghatak , Trichy Assault Rifles. And replacing their old Browning Hi Power Pistols with Glock and Sterling with Mp5. There are enough weapons kept for police personnel but generally they don't carry unnecessarily.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

TVS Apache RTR 180







Royal Enfield Bullet 500 , Bajaj Avenger 150 & Hero Achiever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Police Commandos During Competition


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Gujarat Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

More from Competition




J&K Police SOG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF


----------



## Unknowncommando

TATA Safari Storm
Jamshedpur Police , Jharkhand State

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE One Maharashtra State Police
Barrett M107


----------



## Unknowncommando

CHETAK Commandos Gujarat Police




SIG 556 SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police ATS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai & Vizag Police Received Segways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police Bikes




UP Police TVS Apache 160




Jaipur Police , Rajasthan


----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police
Royal Enfield Classic 500




Bihar Police TVS Apache RTR 160




Mumbai Police Royal Enfield 350




Hyderabad Police Bajaj Avenger




Lucknow Police Bajaj Pulsar 150




Gaziabad Police , UP TVS Apache RTR 180


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mahindra Scorpio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Along with Toyota Innova



UP Police




Andhra Pradesh Police



kerala Police




Maharashtra Police
Mahindra Bolero


----------



## KapitaanAli

Pink Police Bangalore.





Pink Police Kerala.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

TATA Safari Storm 










Jharkhand Police



















Madhya Pradesh Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maruti Suzuki Gypsy






Gujarat Police




Punjab Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttar Pradesh police









Delhi Police




Mounted cameras 




Bangalore police , karnataka




Telangana Police 
Toyota Innova in Service


----------



## Unknowncommando

Suzuki Ertiga in Service




Mumbai Police




Chadigarh Police



Gurgaon Police Haryana




Mysore police , karnataka


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi police toyota qualis



mahindra Jeeps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Toyota Etios Andhra Pradesh




Tata Indigo Agra police , UP




Hyundai Xcent , Chennai Police




Electric Reva Chandigarh Police


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Kolkata Police Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

CRPF Rapid Action Force


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT Team


















UP Police ATS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One




QRT




Andhra Pradesh / Telangana Police OCTOPUS Unit




Delhi Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB Amogh Carbine
5.56*30 MINSAS Round
Manipur Police




Mumbai Police QRT Commando


----------



## Unknowncommando

MANIPUR POLICE
ROMANIAN AES 10B


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police
Excalibur MK-1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE SWAT




MUMBAI POLICE QRT








CHHATTISGARH POLICE STF




OCTOPUS UNIT ANDHRA / TELANGANA




PUNJAB POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT COMMANDOS


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police




Delhi Police




Mumbai Police




Punjab Police
Bulletproof Mahindra Scorpio


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattishgarh Police STF




Arsenal M1 & OFB Excalibur


----------



## Unknowncommando

Army Way said:


> Every cop must have a sidearm.


In India from Head Constable post the side arm is issued. Regular constables or havaldar don't get sidearm. A fibre stick is enough. You may find it funny but it is reality. Nobody fires on cops in India. Its rare thing here. Once or twice a year. But in naxal hit areas cops are heavily armed.

NDRF
National Disaster Relief Force
CBRN Drill


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT during training at NSG Manesar Training Center
@Abingdonboy still waiting for their modernisation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chetak Commando Gujarat Police




Arunachal Pradesh Indian Reserve Battalion 




Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commando Carrying OFB Excalibur Rifle



Uttarakhand Police ATS




Mumbai Police QRT Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police SOG


----------



## India Pakistan

Great but our forces need some serious modernization.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF




Kerala Thunderbolts




Tamil Nadu Police Commandos







Commandos during sniper competition
All pictures taken during 8th All India Police Commando Competition


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars




Tamil Nadu Police




UP Police




Mumbai Fore Brigade Gets 28 more SUVs


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police




Kerala Thunderbolts


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bangalore Police




Hyderabad police




Kolkata Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Haryana Police Commando




Sig 551 LB


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK
OFB Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT







Chattisgarh Police Female Commandos
OFB Excalibur MK-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Garuda Commandos Karnataka Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Police Black Panther


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commando
Ofb Amogh Carbine 5.56×30 mm


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos




Nagaland IRB




Sikkim IRB


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rapid Action Force










Maharashtra Police ARP
Anti Riot Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jammu and Kashmir Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police
Excalibur MK-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police STF during Parade


----------



## Unknowncommando

M98B 
Force One Maharashtra


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commandos




MP Police hawk Commando 
OFB Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commando




Chetak Commandos at NSG Manesar training center


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Reserve Battalion
Nagaland


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars during training







Mumbai Cops


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Kerala State Police Thunderbolts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttar Pradesh Police ATS during Mock Drills




New CornerShot for ATS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF-CISF CBRN Mock Drill


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK CTG Commandos








Telangana Police OCTOPUS Commandos


----------



## TOPGUN

Very nice pic's guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police Female Commando Squad during Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF CISF CBRN MOCK DRILL


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAPID ACTION FORCE - RAF







MUMBAI POLICE




UP POLICE


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE COMMANDOS


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Garian

Unknowncommando said:


> View attachment 458481
> View attachment 458482
> View attachment 458483
> 
> UP Police Commandos


Need gloves.


----------



## MimophantSlayer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

FORCE ONE 
MAHARASHTRA STATE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

These J&K SOG Guys are happy with this gear since a decade
Surprisingly they have good success rate in CI Ops.




Thompsom SMG Kashmir 1980s


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police Female Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

JVPC trials by RPSF 




Mumbai Police QRT Commando


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police STF Commando




Arsenal M1 & AES 10B of Manipur Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commandos




Excalibur MK-1 & Arsenal M1 of Jharkhand Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai police QRT




Uttarakhand Police ATS




Punjab SWAT & BSF




OFB Amogh Carbine


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

CISF & NDRF CBRN Training


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

So does this SWAT forces also respond to let say Robbery in Progress or that sort of crime


----------



## Unknowncommando

Zarvan said:


> So does this SWAT forces also respond to let say Robbery in Progress or that sort of crime


Well I never heard such incident in recent times but ofcourse they are trained for that. Depends on type of Operation. Mostly these state SWAT teams are working under State ATS so they are used in either CT ops or anti naxal ops. But many states have started using them for raid ops if there is presence of heavy weapons. Otherwise local police is enough for robbers bcoz robbers in India don't carry lethal firearms just A knife or a desi katta being the most common weapons.

Chattisgarh Police STF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One Maharashtra Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos







Kolkata Police Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

Commando Competition




Punjab Police Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG




Kerala Thunderbolts


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police
OFB Excalibur MK-1 Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKp SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jkp SOG




Gujarat Police CHETAK


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Jaguars anti Naxal Unit


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chattisgarh Police STF




OFB Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commandos







Tonbo Thermal Sight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF 
Female Contingent in UN Peacekeeping Missions


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Police ATS


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Female Anti Naxal Unit of Chattisgarh Police




RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990274548665794560


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990444678435786752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990442414308392960


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maharashtra Police Force One


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991647115485982720


----------



## Zarvan

Kolkata Police Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991732877766242304


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991764524402388993


----------



## Unknowncommando

PATNA POLICE SWAT Team during Mock Drill


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police ATS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF-CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993000701985882112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992738981803692032


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994444412045418497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994205605605724160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994899828143357952


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka State Police
Garuda Commando


----------



## Unknowncommando

Amogh Carbines
Manipur Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bihar Military Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Ashok Leyland MBPV 
Punjab Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995885062187974659


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996304370823118848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996588306765877248


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997381994089611265

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997106145696231424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/996757224381911040


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999229610385526784


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999962907294105600


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030674934350016513


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029941540267782146

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029003288585203713


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027559154175467522

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027215856713916418


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030788718615875585

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026496779326377990


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025961295147761665

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024886320089317376


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024562284155232256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024285518421348352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023451578362036224


----------



## Dandpatta

This thread is for vehicles. Can we stop using pictures of soldiers / commandos donning various guns?


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031216912376651776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023055086002438144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022862927060058114


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1031894330183626752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022861481191174144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022455337251553286


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032158075380150272


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021758552157741057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1021047557705748481


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020641430694330369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020325471886573570


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019469165436911616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1019127525815881728


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018835735208591360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1018146264209211393


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017637659051634690

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017379425980014592


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016579859017945088

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015937980802846720


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015222945667473408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015189631774572545


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014743324463280128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014350332233592832


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014189787316539392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014176314289315847


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014120769746419712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013377724142911488


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012938020654206976

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012724514667393024


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012570651322769408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012199708738052096


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011935967920381952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011628261535768577


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011230970991730688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010369818757816320


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1010130571656245250

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009754173556944896


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009437500333383680

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009425639462526976


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009111381059166208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009036058388934656


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008741637751599106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1008388679352573952


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000708501931347968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001138511100067840


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002578865611345920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1003861708174024704


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004926181299216385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005768347684749313


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006033675597709312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006535471181320193


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032665886832832512


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033215050343829504


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034350908811825152


----------



## Unknowncommando

J&K Police Riot Control






DP Female SWAT Commando


----------



## Unknowncommando

Suzuki Gixxer SF for Gurugram & Gurgaon Police














Mahindra TUV 300 for Mumbai Cops

















TATA 207 for Anti Riot Ops Maharashtra State Police



JKP




karnataka Police
TATA BPV




















Goa Bike Ambulances 
Bajaj Avenger




Gurugram Police
Hero Motocorp Duet 




Delhi Police All Women Bike Squad
Bajaj Pulsar & TVS Apache


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034834717651230720


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035536934842585090


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi police




kerala police Female Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035913243552886784


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036580489266642945


----------



## Zarvan

By the way in city like Mumbai How many PoliceMan are their in a single Police Station

Also what kind of forensic labs are their in India


----------



## Papa Dragon

Zarvan said:


> By the way in city like Mumbai How many PoliceMan are their in a single Police Station
> 
> Also what kind of forensic labs are their in India


It depends on where the police station is located and this isn't applicable just to Mumbai but all other major cities. On an average, there are between 20-40 policemen based on the locality at any given time. If it's the zonal or regional HQ there are even more along with service and administrative staff

Regarding forensic labs, there are several Central Forensic labs across the country but the CFSLs in Hyderabad, Kolkata, Chandigarh, New Delhi, Guwahati, Bhopal and Pune standout and are among the best. You can find other public and private labs all across the country

CFSL Hyderabad - Chemical Sciences
CFSL Kolkata - Biological Sciences
CFSL Chandigarh - Physical Sciences
CFSL New Delhi - Solely for CBI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037926437032882176


----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab Police Special Operations Group (SOG) 
Armed With IWI X95


----------



## Unknowncommando

COLT LE6940 for Karnataka Police GARUDA Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038444743150198784


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1038791878530031617


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039141460300517376
Karnataka Police Garuda Commando
Colt LE6940 aka M4 Monolithic


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1039849624763346944


----------



## Unknowncommando

Jharkhand Police ATS Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040110221237133312


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041370651561361409


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041627483840409600


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police male & female Bike Squads

Bajaj Pulsar , TVS Apache , Apache RTR


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttar Pradesh Police
TVS Apache RTR

















UP Police 100
Bajaj Pulsar


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police
Royal Enfield 350 , 500


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP all women SWAT team


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police new Gixxer SF 155cc




UK Police Old RE 350/500cc Bullet


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Police Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

WEST BENGAL POLICE


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rajasthan Police Female Cops HERO Motocorp MOPEDS




Madhya Pradesh Police Bajaj Pulsar 180




J&K Police
Body worn camera




MAHINDRA MARKSMAN MUMBAI POLICE




MARINE POLICE TAMIL NADU


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commando with their newly bought Brügger & Thomet APR Bolt Action Sniper Rifle with .338 Lapua Magnum chambering and Schmidt & Bender PMII 3-12×50 LP scope.


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043448966455549952


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043706214943744001


----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police New SUZUKI Gixxer SF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force one, counter terror unit of Maharashtra Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

MAHINDRA MARKSMAN




JAMMU & KASHMIR POLICE




DELHI POLICE SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gugaon police HONDA X BLADE


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Unknowncommando said:


> JKP SOG
> View attachment 501554
> View attachment 501555
> View attachment 501556
> View attachment 501557
> View attachment 501558
> View attachment 501559


One of the best police special forces in India 

PS kindly hide their faces .it can risk their lives


----------



## Unknowncommando

Storm bombardier said:


> One of the best police special forces in India
> 
> PS kindly hide their faces .it can risk their lives


Got them from FB pages bro not mine. Also available on google u can check by search on google option. Even after blurring the face google shows results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047090943504076800


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Papa Dragon

Unknowncommando said:


> JKP
> View attachment 502343
> View attachment 502344
> View attachment 502345
> View attachment 502346
> View attachment 502347
> View attachment 502348
> View attachment 502349
> View attachment 502350
> View attachment 502351
> View attachment 502352


These guys should seriously get better ARs and gear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048142349099053057


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SWAT
SIG 553 LB & B&T MP9 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048579016507187200


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police B&T APR .308




PUNJAB POLICE SWAT
MD 63/90 & B&T MP9 Trijicon MRO


----------



## Unknowncommando

IPS officer shooting Steyr AUG Para 9mm with 12.8 inch barrel at Sardar Vallabhbhai Patel National Aolice Academy indoor shooting range We have many AUG variants in India for training and educational purposes with various units. AUG has seen limited active service in India.

CRPF RAF


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049978845112258567


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/0


----------



## Unknowncommando

Maharashtra Force One




JharakJha Jaguars
OFB Excalibur MK-1

Karnataka Garuda


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1054398884322131969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053274774443573248


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055692373076963330


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056538832902983680


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## RPK

First time in India Traffic Police with Bio toilet facility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Time to replace all SLRs.


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Plus new patrol cars.


----------



## Unknowncommando

firestorm777 said:


> Time to replace all SLRs.


Where did you see SLR ? 


firestorm777 said:


> Plus new patrol cars.


JKP has new Ashok Leyland MBPV , Mahindra Scorpio Rakshak Plus & new 4*4 SUVs on order.


----------



## Unknowncommando

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057281304461537281


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP & CRPF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mizoram Police Commando Colt Sub Compact Weapon ( SCW )


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police Mahindra Marksman


----------



## Unknowncommando

NAGALAND POLICE BAJAJ PULSAR










UTTARAKHAND POLICE


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SOG
SIG 553 , IWI X95 , MP9 & M1F41


----------



## Unknowncommando

MUMBAI POLICE QRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commandos during routine patrolling


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police DRDO DAKSH UGV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

BANGALORE AIRPORT 






UTTARAKHAND FIRE DPT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Rapid Action Force (RAF) or CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tamil Nadu Police




Delhi Police




Telanagana Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

#CISF conducts multi agency mock exercise @ Bhubaneswar airport along with personnel from SOG, BDDS Odisha police, AAI officials, Airlines staff, SIB & Apollo medical unit. #practice #coordination #teamwork


----------



## Unknowncommando

Tamil Nadu Police Commando equipped with OFB Excalibur Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bihar Police ATS Commando .......................


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commando 
SIG 556 SWAT Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh STF Commando 
SIG 553 LB/SOW Trijicon ACOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT during a mock drill


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police CAA RONI Pistol Carbine Conversion Kit with Glock Pistol


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka POLICE Garuda Unit


----------



## Unknowncommando

Chhattisgarh Special Task Force (STF)





Manipur Police OFB AMOGH Carbine 5.56×30 mm


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mysore Police Panther Unit during Parade


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP POLICE 







Mumbai Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Counter Terrorist Group (CTG) Commandos during hostage rescue drill.
Excalibur Rifles


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Reserve Battalion ( IRB ) Nagaland


----------



## Unknowncommando

Various State Traffic Police have recieved Suzuki Gixxer SF & Gixxer 155cc modified bikes


----------



## Unknowncommando

Royal Enfield Classic 500



Harley Davidson Street 750







Hero Maestro
All Woman Police Squad
Kolkata Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police 
Harley Davidson Street 750


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police 







Meghalaya Police




Mizoram Police Election Duty


----------



## Unknowncommando

Haryana Police Tiger Commando Force Equipped with SIG 551 LB dual magazine with mounted Trijicon ACOG sight & attached bipod.


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE
ASHOK LEYLAND MBPV MEDIUM BULLET PROOF VEHICLE


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police ATS Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police QRT


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Nice.
But UP Police still needs a lot of upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Police Commandos with traditional warrior tribesman . See how things changed over the years Commandos equipped with OFB Excalibur MK-1 OFB Rifle Scope , HK Mp5 & Arsenal M1F41

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Hope OFB rifle scope is of satisfactory performance.


----------



## Unknowncommando

TATA SAFARI STORME & MAHINDRA SCORPIO 



CISF & TELANGANA OCTOPUS COMMANDOS



WEST BENGAL POLICE MAHINDRA MARKSMAN



DELHI POLICE SWAT TEAM 




COPS PATROLLING ON CYCLE MEGHALAYA



firestorm777 said:


> Hope OFB rifle scope is of satisfactory performance.


yeah works fine for Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tejas Spokesman

Unknowncommando said:


> yeah works fine for Police


Thanks.
Good to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB Amogh Carbine 5.56×30mm
Manipur Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

Delhi Police
TVS APACHE


----------



## Unknowncommando

Indian Reserve Battalion Nagaland Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

MANIPUR POLICE


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

UP POLICE ATS COMMANDOS


----------



## Unknowncommando

Mumbai Police various Sections


----------



## Unknowncommando

Force One Maharashtra


----------



## Unknowncommando

Bangalore TP




Sikkim IRB




DP Jaguar Team




DP SWAT


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP


----------



## Unknowncommando

Madhya Pradesh Police HAWK Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DP FEMALE SWAT DEMO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

FEMALE COPS PATROLLING UNIT OF DELHI POLICE
TVS APACHE 160/180 BIKE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

RAJASTHAN POLICE




TAMIL NADU POLICE BEACH PATROLLING







HARYANA POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

DELHI POLICE 







GURUGRAM POLICE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

Manipur Cops
From L
3 × Bulgarian Arsenal M1F41 , Chinese Norinco Type 56 & Romanian AES 10B




Delhi police and NIA vehicles parked at Jaffrabad during a search operation on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

During recent raid 
Uttar Pradesh Police ATS Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

TataMotors Mine Protected Vehicle ( MPV ) in service with Maharashtra , Chattisgarh and J&K Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

RAPID ACTION FORCE ( RAF ) OF CRPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Uttarakhand Police ATS Commandos


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Garuda Force Sniper Heckler & Koch PSG-1 Sniper Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

9th All India Police Commando Competition 

























Basic helmets issued by Assam rifles which has organised just to avoid any kind of advantage during competition or communication

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab Police SOG during 9th All India Police Commando Competition ( AIPCC ) Equipped with OFB Excalibur MK-1 Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

All Women SWAT Team


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP Police Anti Terrorist Squad ( ATS ) Commandos guarding Kumbh Mela


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

Arunachal Pradesh Police Special Task Force ( STF )


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

OCTOPUS Commandos conduct searches in Hyderabad together with Police personnel (pictures from Feb 2018)


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

Punjab Police SOG
X95 , SIG 553 & GLOCK













Ex Para SF commando also serving


----------



## Unknowncommando

Preparedness is the ultimate confidence builder! #CISF conducts multi agency mock drill exercise on armed attack @ CISF Unit ASG Bangalore Airport involving all stakeholders;Karnataka STF (GARUDA), ARFF , BIAL Officials, Bangalore Police.


----------



## Unknowncommando

ANDRA PRADESH POLICE OCTOPUS COMMANDOS


----------



## Unknowncommando

A Chattisgarh Police STF Commando carrying Arsenal M1F41 modified by FAB Defence accessories. Interestingly it has a 50-75 rounds drum magazine which is usually seen with LMG. It has sightmark Holographic Sight mounted , bipod & GLR 16 buttstock.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Gujarat Police CHETAK Commando SIG Sauer 556 SWAT Rifle


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Garuda Force 
He is carrying OFB Excalibur Rifle & HK Mp5


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

#NDRFmockexercise on Chemical Emergency at IPRC Mahendergiri, #TamilNadu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#OnThisDay On 30/1/09 first all-women contingent in the history of UN peacekeeping was sent by CRPF to help Liberian police in Law & Order duties. The FFPU also trained police and civilian women in Liberia in self–defence as part of women empowerment initiative.


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG


----------



## Unknowncommando

#DisasterPreparedness for Effective Response. #NDRF Basic First Responder Course of CBRN training for NDRF personnel.


----------



## Unknowncommando

#CISF & @NDRFHQ conducted a joint mock exercise on gas leakage @ CISF Unit ISP Burnpur involving all stake holders; SAIL Safety Department, Local police, Fire Wing,Medical Team & DDMA. #NDRF team also organised sensitization programme on disaster management.


----------



## Unknowncommando

Karnataka Police Garuda Force Commando 
Cornershot


----------



## Unknowncommando

#NDRFmockexercise on CBRN Emergency with #CISF Unit at #RTPP, Raghunathpur, Distt-Purulia(WB)


----------



## Unknowncommando

OFB Excalibur MK-1 Rifle Manipur Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

PUNJAB POLICE SOG







IWI X95 & SIG SAUER 553 LB/SOW


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF CBRN training


----------



## Unknowncommando




----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF


----------



## Unknowncommando

Assam Police


----------



## Unknowncommando

ANDRA PRADESH/TELANGANA OCTOPUS COMMANDOS training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF


----------



## Unknowncommando

UP ATS













#Chattisgarh #Police #STF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

NDRF


----------



## Unknowncommando

JKP SOG



WB QRT



ODISHA STU




DP SWAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Unknowncommando

#Punjab #Police SOG Ashok Leyland Medium Bullet Proof Vehicle ( MBPV ) #SIGSAUER 553 LB/SOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#UttarPradesh #Police ATS Commandos providing security during #KumbhMela2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Unknowncommando

#Maharashtra #Police Force One #commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Very good looking ride.The old Range Rover was quite dated in looks.








Old Range Rover




I also like the LC which was added a few years ago


----------



## Zarvan

@Unknown Warrior @Unknowncommando @Foxtrot Alpha @DESERT FIGHTER @RescueRanger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ashok Leyland MBPV with the J&K Police.(Img courtesy: @Unknowncommando )




Garuda commandos(Karnataka Police SWAT) in Bengaluru after the riots.(Image Courtesy: HT)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101

J&K police SOG

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Mumbai Police QRT





Kolkata police STF





Nagaland police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anik101

Zarvan said:


> Can you post about cars used by Indian Police ? Also the bikes


Mahindra Scorpio, Noida Police





Tata Safari, MP police





Maruti Gypsy, Delhi Police





Toyota Innova, Delhi Police





Ford Ecosport, Vijayawada police





Bajaj Pulsar 150, Pune Police











And here comes the surprise. Harley davidson street 750 used by Gujarat Police.









Harley Davidson street 750, Kolkata Police


----------



## Anik101

UP police 112 Headquarter


----------

